# Sabra and Shatila: 30 Years Ago Today



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps. 

Hitler couldn't have planned the consequences any better:

*"Each act was barbarous enough on its own to warrant fear and loathing*.  

"It  was human savagery at its worst and *Dr Ang Swee Chai was an eye witness* as  she worked with the Palestinian Red Crescent Society on the dying and the  wounded amongst the dead.  

"What she saw was so unimaginable that the  atrocities committed need to be separated from each other to even begin  comprehending the viciousness of the crimes. [1]

"People Tortured. Blackened bodies smelling of roasted flesh from the power  shocks that had convulsed their bodies before their hearts gave out  the  electric wires still tied around their lifeless limbs

"People with gouged out eye sockets.  Faces unrecognisable with the gaping  holes that had plunged them into darkness before their lives were thankfully  ended.

"Women raped.  Not once  but two, three, four times  horribly violated,  their legs shamelessly ripped apart with not even the cover of clothing to  preserve their dignity at the moment of death.

"Children dynamited alive. So many body parts ripped from their tiny torsos,  so hard to know to whom they belonged  just mounds of bloodied limbs  amongst the tousled heads of children in pools of blood.

"Families executed.  Blood, blood and more blood sprayed on the walls of  homes where whole families had been axed to death in a frenzy or lined up  for a more orderly execution."

The Massacre at Sabra and Shatila, Thirty Years Later » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

The christian Lebanese----on that day ----acted in revenge against the   muslims who had raped and mutilated their daughters and elderly and anyone they could lay hands on in  DAMOUR, Lebanon        Islamo nazi pigs claim     SHARON ---without even discussing the issue with the christian parents of the raped and mutilated girls    TOLD THEM TO MASSACRE MUSLIMS          the islamo nazi pigs lied   and----typically did not bat an eyelash over the atrocities comitted to their delight in Damour--------and when discussing  Shatialla and Sabre NEVER MENTION the islamic atrocities that precipitated the anger of the christian lebanese-------in fact they HOPE FOR MORE


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Everything there was bad at that time and it's depressing to think about it


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> 
> Hitler couldn't have planned the consequences any better:
> 
> ...



I'm not excusing the Maronite Lebanese Christians, but we have to remember that they had lived under oppressive Muslim rule for so long.  Still, it's no excuse for what those Lebanese Christians did.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The christian Lebanese----on that day ----acted in revenge against the   muslims who had raped and mutilated their daughters and elderly and anyone they could lay hands on in  DAMOUR, Lebanon        Islamo nazi pigs claim     SHARON ---without even discussing the issue with the christian parents of the raped and mutilated girls    TOLD THEM TO MASSACRE MUSLIMS          the islamo nazi pigs lied   and----typically did not bat an eyelash over the atrocities comitted to their delight in Damour--------and when discussing  Shatialla and Sabre NEVER MENTION the islamic atrocities that precipitated the anger of the christian lebanese-------in fact they HOPE FOR MORE



Of course this crazy Zionist will defend and praise that massacre...no it wasn't it was between a phalange militant and PLO militants.....and after that any Sunni Muslim with the name Umar who drove on that street were pulled over and shot and murdered.

But this dumb pig will keep lying


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 16, 2012)

We should also remember that the Lebanese Muslim animals would play football or soccer with skulls of Lebanese Christians.  Satanic evil.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The christian Lebanese----on that day ----acted in revenge against the   muslims who had raped and mutilated their daughters and elderly and anyone they could lay hands on in  DAMOUR, Lebanon        Islamo nazi pigs claim     SHARON ---without even discussing the issue with the christian parents of the raped and mutilated girls    TOLD THEM TO MASSACRE MUSLIMS          the islamo nazi pigs lied   and----typically did not bat an eyelash over the atrocities comitted to their delight in Damour--------and when discussing  Shatialla and Sabre NEVER MENTION the islamic atrocities that precipitated the anger of the christian lebanese-------in fact they HOPE FOR MORE


Links?

Sharon turned loose the IDF on Lebanon only months earlier, killing at least 19,000 and wounding another 30,000 civilians in pursuit of holy profits, as usual.

Even Israel condemned the old brain-dead war-whore for his crimes at Sabra and Shatila.

Sabra and Shatila massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> We should also remember that the Lebanese Muslim animals would play football or soccer with skulls of Lebanese Christians.  Satanic evil.


We should also remember Sabra and Shatila would not have happened if one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine had not imposed a Jewish State by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948.

When are you planning to redeem that sin?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The christian Lebanese----on that day ----acted in revenge against the   muslims who had raped and mutilated their daughters and elderly and anyone they could lay hands on in  DAMOUR, Lebanon        Islamo nazi pigs claim     SHARON ---without even discussing the issue with the christian parents of the raped and mutilated girls    TOLD THEM TO MASSACRE MUSLIMS          the islamo nazi pigs lied   and----typically did not bat an eyelash over the atrocities comitted to their delight in Damour--------and when discussing  Shatialla and Sabre NEVER MENTION the islamic atrocities that precipitated the anger of the christian lebanese-------in fact they HOPE FOR MORE
> ...


Maybe she's paid by the lie?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I know people who were there at the time....she makes disgusting lies....it was a militant incident ...


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> ...


That's pretty much what Robert Fisk said fifteen years ago:

"Fifteen years later, Robert Fisk, the journalist who had been one of the  first on the scene, said:

&#8220;Had Palestinians massacred 2,000 Israelis 15 years ago, would anyone doubt  that the world&#8217;s press and television would be remembering so terrible a  deed this morning?  Yet this week, not a single newspaper in the United  States &#8211; or Britain for that matter &#8211; has even mentioned the anniversary of  Sabra and Shatila.&#8221;[12] 

"Thirty years later it is no different."

The Massacre at Sabra and Shatila, Thirty Years Later » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Had palestinian jihadists murdered Israelis in the same manner that the lebanese maronites murdered  muslims---20 years ago     ----those palestinian jihadists would be remembered as great heros of the UMMAH ---schools and parks and highways would be named to remember then and muslims would celebrate each anniversary of their NOBLE DEED FOR ALLAH       Sharon was court martialed and lost his military position and sanctioned for not STOPPING the maronites.       Anyone ever hear of a similar response to an atrocity ALLOWED  by a muslim soldier in a muslim country?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


A militant incident that so far has gone unpunished:

"Although Israel&#8217;s Kahan Commission of Inquiry did not find any Israeli  directly responsible, it did find that Sharon bore '*personal responsibility*'  for 'not ordering appropriate measures for preventing or reducing the danger  of massacre' before sending the Phalangists into the camps. 

"It, therefore,  lamely recommended that the Israeli prime minister consider removing him  from office. [14] Sharon resigned but remained as Minister without portfolio  and joined two parliamentary commissions on defence and Lebanese affairs.  

"There is no doubt, as Chomsky points out '*that the inquiry was not intended  for people who have a prejudice in favour of truth and honesty*', but it  certainly gained support for Israel in the US Congress and among the public.  [15]  

"It took an International Commission of Inquiry headed by Sean MacBride  to find that Israel was 'directly responsible' because the camps were under  its *jurisdiction as an occupying power*. [16] 

"Yet, despite the UN describing  the heinous operation as a 'criminal massacre' and declaring it an act of  genocide [17], no one was prosecuted."

The Massacre at Sabra and Shatila, Thirty Years Later » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> ...


Nobody is excusing the savagery of both sides, but Georgie wanted to post something that would bash Israel.  However, it would have been nice if he had been even handed and posted the events that led up to what happened in the camps.
Arafat&#8217;s Massacre of Damour


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

The damour massacre happened after the sabra and shatilla massacre....they were both inexcusable crimes


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"The Phalangist militia based in Damour and Dayr al Nama had been blocking the coastal road.[3] The Damour massacre was a response to the Karantina massacre of January 18, 1976, in which Phalangists killed from 300 up to 1,500 people."

Maybe we should look for a common denominator for these massacres?

Here's my choice: In 1948 Mandate Palestine one-third of the population imposed a Jewish State by force of arms on the majority of Palestinians. What atonement are you proposing for that crime?

Damour massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



What does this have to do with the Lebanese Civil War which started in 1975/6?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The damour massacre happened after the sabra and shatilla massacre....they were both inexcusable crimes


Damour took place on January 20, 1976, allegedly in response to a similar outrage in Karantina two days earlier. Sabra and Shatila occured over a week-end in September 1982.

It seems highly likely to me that none of these crimes would have happened if eligible voters in Mandate Palestine had been allowed the right of self-determination in 1948.

A Jewish State in the heart of Arab oil was guaranteed to produce events like Karantina, Damour, Sabra and Shatila, 911 and ???


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Why, Georgie, if we are going to ask for atonement for crimes, how about the crimes the Muslims had committed when they left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded lands which were inhabited by some of the original Christians, killing so many of them and forcing so many to convert.  Meanwhile, in modern times, who is going to atone for the crimes in which the King of Jordan's father with help from the Pakistani Army murdered thousands of Palestinians in what is known as Black September.  And let us not forget that the King of Syria's father also killed thousands of Palestinians, and the Syrian Muslims are having a good time at present killing each other which is sad to see.  I wonder if you could tell us why Lebanon which was a Catholic country is no more.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*"The establishment of the state of Israel* and the displacement of a hundred thousand Palestinian refugees to Lebanon (around 10% of the total population of the country) changed the demographics of Lebanon and provided a foundation for the long-term involvement of Lebanon in regional conflicts. By 1975, the presence of a foreign army..."

Lebanese Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*No Jewish State no Lebanese Civil War?*


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*Who made Lebanon Catholic?*

I suspect most of Lebanon-related recent crises ranging from Black September to today's mass murder in Syria stems directly from one particular event on 15 May 1948.

What's your pick?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh come on, now the revolution against Assad's regime is blamed on Israel too?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'd have to say from the first time I read one of your posts, "Here is the ultimate True Believer. He lionizes and champions anyone who can murder a Jew. Especially one who can slip into a home and slit the throats of everyone in the house, the ultimate coup. And blame it on 1948.  And then conduct a masturbatory orgy in the local mosque." That's what I picked up. Clever, huh?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

What led to the fact that the once culturally diverse  arabia----on the route from west to east ---and back again      became 100% muslim -----and as a society---an illiterate, diseased throwback to the stone age?        What led to the decimation of jewish and christian populations  in so many north african countries ?      what led to the destruction of the zoroastrians? 
what caused the genocide of 100 million hindus?-----2 million armenians     3 million biafrans     ----millions of sudanese and ccounting?             Georgie's indignation becomes logical if one insists that the drive to  ISLAM AS THE SINGLE RELIGION FOR THE WORLD MAKES SENSE------for the record---his hero Achmadinejad  insisted THREE TIMES IN THE UN  that it does--(and many times in other places)     The first time I heard Achmadinejad make such a speech in the UN-----I saw it broadcast LIVE ON TV----I fully expected white coated orderlies to grab him-----bind him in a straightjacket and drag him off to Bellevue.      Georgie----where are you?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


"The Sykes&#8211;Picot Agreement, officially known as the Asia Minor Agreement, was a secret agreement between the governments of the United Kingdom and France,[1] with the assent of Russia, defining their proposed spheres of influence and control in Middle East should the Triple Entente succeed in defeating the Ottoman Empire during World War I. The negotiation of the treaty occurred between November 1915 and March 1916.[2] The agreement was concluded on 16 May 1916."

Sykes

Do you really think the Jewish State or Assad's would exist today if it weren't for imperial interests?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2012)

you people in the ME are fucked up beyond repair.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




its a worthless question    Georgie       Like asking   What would the world be like today if when the jews crossed the red sea they turned right rather than left?

or ---what if napoleon's mother had aborted ?

IMPERIALIST INTERESTS?    when and where in history were there NO IMPERIALIST INTERESTS?       The  "east"  has always been far more IMPERIALIST  than the "west"

lots of books have been written utilyzing  "what if"  themes      What if  HITLER HAD WON was a popular theme in the 60s        

What if Einstein had been a aryan


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I'm always a little worried when a self-described "Zionut & Dittohead" calls someone else a "True Believer." I've never believed in the rich enough to fight their wars or apologize for their crimes, like these from Sabra and Shatila:

"Women gunned down while cooking in their kitchens. [2]  The headless body of  a baby in diapers lying next to two dead women. [3]  An infant, its tiny  legs streaked with blood, shot in the back by a single bullet. [4]   

"Slaughtered babies, their bodies blackened as they decomposed, tossed into  rubbish heaps together with *Israeli army equipment* and empty bottles of  whiskey. [5]  

"An old man castrated, with flies thick upon his torn  intestines. [6]  *Children with their throats slashed*. [7]  Mounds of rotting  corpses bloated in the heat &#8211; young boys all shot at point-blank range." [8]

The Massacre at Sabra and Shatila, Thirty Years Later » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

*When are your eyes going to open?*


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> What led to the fact that the once culturally diverse  arabia----on the route from west to east ---and back again      became 100% muslim -----and as a society---an illiterate, diseased throwback to the stone age?        What led to the decimation of jewish and christian populations  in so many north african countries ?      what led to the destruction of the zoroastrians?
> what caused the genocide of 100 million hindus?-----2 million armenians     3 million biafrans     ----millions of sudanese and ccounting?             Georgie's indignation becomes logical if one insists that the drive to  ISLAM AS THE SINGLE RELIGION FOR THE WORLD MAKES SENSE------for the record---his hero Achmadinejad  insisted THREE TIMES IN THE UN  that it does--(and many times in other places)     The first time I heard Achmadinejad make such a speech in the UN-----I saw it broadcast LIVE ON TV----I fully expected white coated orderlies to grab him-----bind him in a straightjacket and drag him off to Bellevue.      Georgie----where are you?


*I wasn't in Lebanon, were you?*

"'I was carrying my one year-old baby sister and she was yelling 'Mama!  Mama!' then suddenly nothing.  I looked at her and her brain had fallen out  of her head and down my arm. I looked at the man who shot us. I&#8217;ll never  forget his face. Then I felt two bullets pierce my shoulder and finger.  I  fell.  I didn&#8217;t lose consciousness, but I pretended to be dead.'[9]

"The statistics of those killed vary, but even according to the *Israeli  military*, the official count was 700 people killed while Israeli journalist,  Amnon Kapeliouk put the figure at 3,500. [10] The Palestinian Red Crescent  Society put the number killed at over 2,000.[11]  

"Regardless of the numbers,  they would not and could not mitigate what are clear crimes against  humanity.

Fifteen years later, Robert Fisk, the journalist who had been one of the  first on the scene, said:

&#8220;'Had Palestinians massacred 2,000 Israelis 15 years ago, would anyone doubt  that the world&#8217;s press and television would be remembering so terrible a  deed this morning?  Yet this week, not a single newspaper in the United  States &#8211; or Britain for that matter &#8211; has even mentioned the *anniversary of  Sabra and Shatila*.'&#8221;

The Massacre at Sabra and Shatila, Thirty Years Later » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

you said that already     georgie     you seem heartbroken that the killers in Shatilla and Sabra were not Israelis       I have seen all kinds of ------BRAINS FALLEN OUT-------in fact ----the kassam rockets usually kill by the  LIQUEFY THE BRAIN method------healthy looking kids lying on the autospy table------seemingly ok except for the brain oozing out of the cracked skull like ketchup       Your favorite  nail bombs have been used to blow the brains out of kids in SEVERAL COUNTRIES and have been found in  the hands of your favorite people---to wit JIHADISTS in both the USA and in CANADA        I will explain---the skull of a child is relatively soft ---OSSIFICATION proceeds with age      The brain itself is soft and friable -----kinda hardens up with age      It is not hard to blow the brains out of a child-----Jihadists love it      Nus-kharah-allah admitted his aim was to blow the brains out of every kid in israel-------the poor guy was stopped by those cluster bombs that you so indignantly curse     The number of bombs he launched onto Israel is amazing-------tens of thousands       so much coumadin      he could have killed millions of rats       I have known Iranians in my life-----they hate to waste money-----what a waste of time and money in those  nail bombs------he caused problems for himself and not much more than a few thousand acres of destruction of planted  agricultural land in Israel   --     the comadin  breaks down----so don't worry about the poison in the soil


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Of course, Georgie will blame everything on the Jews or Israel.  He is trying so hard to place the blame on them for the over a million Armenians along with Greeks and Assyrians who were killed at the beginning of the 20th century by Turkish Muslims.  No doubt he is thining very hard at how he can come up with a plausible reason to blame the Jews as to why over three million people (mainly Hindus) were killed by Muslims in Bangladesh.  And the list goes on and on while Georgia is trying to figure out a way to take the blame off the Muslims for many atrocities and place it on the Jews.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you said that already     georgie     you seem heartbroken that the killers in Shatilla and Sabra were not Israelis       I have seen all kinds of ------BRAINS FALLEN OUT-------in fact ----the kassam rockets usually kill by the  LIQUEFY THE BRAIN method------healthy looking kids lying on the autospy table------seemingly ok except for the brain oozing out of the cracked skull like ketchup       Your favorite  nail bombs have been used to blow the brains out of kids in SEVERAL COUNTRIES and have been found in  the hands of your favorite people---to wit JIHADISTS in both the USA and in CANADA        I will explain---the skull of a child is relatively soft ---OSSIFICATION proceeds with age      The brain itself is soft and friable -----kinda hardens up with age      It is not hard to blow the brains out of a child-----Jihadists love it      Nus-kharah-allah admitted his aim was to blow the brains out of every kid in israel-------the poor guy was stopped by those cluster bombs that you so indignantly curse     The number of bombs he launched onto Israel is amazing-------tens of thousands       so much coumadin      he could have killed millions of rats       I have known Iranians in my life-----they hate to waste money-----what a waste of time and money in those  nail bombs------he caused problems for himself and not much more than a few thousand acres of destruction of planted  agricultural land in Israel   --     the comadin  breaks down----so don't worry about the poison in the soil


Keep those crocodile tears coming, rosie.
Your hypocrisy is matched only by your bile.

"*The Impact of the Conflict on Children*

"126 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians and 1,476 Palestinian children have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000."

Palestinian and Israeli children Killed


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you said that already     georgie     you seem heartbroken that the killers in Shatilla and Sabra were not Israelis       I have seen all kinds of ------BRAINS FALLEN OUT-------in fact ----the kassam rockets usually kill by the  LIQUEFY THE BRAIN method------healthy looking kids lying on the autospy table------seemingly ok except for the brain oozing out of the cracked skull like ketchup       Your favorite  nail bombs have been used to blow the brains out of kids in SEVERAL COUNTRIES and have been found in  the hands of your favorite people---to wit JIHADISTS in both the USA and in CANADA        I will explain---the skull of a child is relatively soft ---OSSIFICATION proceeds with age      The brain itself is soft and friable -----kinda hardens up with age      It is not hard to blow the brains out of a child-----Jihadists love it      Nus-kharah-allah admitted his aim was to blow the brains out of every kid in israel-------the poor guy was stopped by those cluster bombs that you so indignantly curse     The number of bombs he launched onto Israel is amazing-------tens of thousands       so much coumadin      he could have killed millions of rats       I have known Iranians in my life-----they hate to waste money-----what a waste of time and money in those  nail bombs------he caused problems for himself and not much more than a few thousand acres of destruction of planted  agricultural land in Israel   --     the comadin  breaks down----so don't worry about the poison in the soil
> ...


And 1476 Freedom Fighters are alive because their shields died, I'll bet. So they can continue Allah's will.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



sick fook.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


What if Einstein had been a Zionist?
Do you think he (and Russell) would've penned the following:

"The choice facing the world is 'stark and dreadful and inescapable; shall we put an end to the human race; or shall mankind renounce war?'"

Chomsky, _Failed States_: p.3


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


No doubt Seal equates the Palestinians to the Irish as the underdogs.  However, he has never considered the underdogs in Muslim countries, which of course take in all the minorities as well as Muslims themselves of the less favored sect, such as the Shiites and Ahmadisers in places like Pakistan.  Christian children are being killed right now in Muslim countries as well as young Christian girls being kidnapped and forced to convert, but somehow Seal doesn't consider these people the underdogs.  Maybe he is not concerned with these children since the Jews are not involved.  How many Christian children have been killed in the Syrian conflict, Seal, by now, or are their deaths not important to you?  I realize on the old AOL Middle East Discussion Board you had nothing to say about the Christians being killed by Muslims in Iraq or Egypt, but I hope you are keeping track of what is happening to them in Syria and also in places like Nigeria at present.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Who told you Einstein wasn't a Zionist? And don't show us a letter to the NYT.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

"Albert Einstein once remarked, 'If relativity is proved right, the Germans will call me a German, the Swiss will call me a Swiss citizen, and the French will call me a great scientist. If relativity is proved wrong the French will call me a Swiss, the Swiss will call me a German, and the Germans will call me a Jew.'"

My bad...I should have asked if Einstein was a supporter of the Jewish State.
Another Jewish genius (Chomsky) has alleged many Zionists were not supporters of Israel; however, leaders of the Zionist movement were.

Albert Einstein


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



stupid fook.

what do christians in nigeria have to do with what is going on in israel and palestine.
i you want to talk about it though, start a fookin' thread. i/m not stopping you.

obviously you are too concerned about christians in nigeria to trouble yourself with trying to level the wage inequity between men and women in the united states. i was very active in that struggle and was entirely and 100% successful in achieving wage parity between men and women in my workplace in a nationwide company with over 300,000 employees..

and while we are on that subect, i was also the very first person in this whole united states to attempt to enter into labour-management contract language the idea of on site day care for employees with children and while i was not successfulo, that idea was picked up by other activists and has been met with some success.

and, those koala changing stations we now see in men's rooms actoss the USA...there were none in my city, a very sociaally progressive city, when my son was born. by the time my son was three, every men's room in the state had a changing table...BY FUCKING LAW!!!

i don't equate either the palestinians as underdogs or anything else. i equate the palestinians with living, breathing human beings who are being deprived of mtheir human rights and subjected to war crimes by an oppressive state and with the support of peoploe like you who have become so old and useless that all the righteous fight has been sucked out of them and has been replaced by a bitter bigotry that he suckloes off the sour teet of his ewish friends ust so he caan feel some sort of acceptance and self worth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you said that already     georgie     you seem heartbroken that the killers in Shatilla and Sabra were not Israelis       I have seen all kinds of ------BRAINS FALLEN OUT-------in fact ----the kassam rockets usually kill by the  LIQUEFY THE BRAIN method------healthy looking kids lying on the autospy table------seemingly ok except for the brain oozing out of the cracked skull like ketchup       Your favorite  nail bombs have been used to blow the brains out of kids in SEVERAL COUNTRIES and have been found in  the hands of your favorite people---to wit JIHADISTS in both the USA and in CANADA        I will explain---the skull of a child is relatively soft ---OSSIFICATION proceeds with age      The brain itself is soft and friable -----kinda hardens up with age      It is not hard to blow the brains out of a child-----Jihadists love it      Nus-kharah-allah admitted his aim was to blow the brains out of every kid in israel-------the poor guy was stopped by those cluster bombs that you so indignantly curse     The number of bombs he launched onto Israel is amazing-------tens of thousands       so much coumadin      he could have killed millions of rats       I have known Iranians in my life-----they hate to waste money-----what a waste of time and money in those  nail bombs------he caused problems for himself and not much more than a few thousand acres of destruction of planted  agricultural land in Israel   --     the comadin  breaks down----so don't worry about the poison in the soil
> ...



I expect Nazis like Rosie celebrate each time an IDF soldier or illegal soldier kills a  Palestinian child, each one of those Israeli massacred 1,476 children was cause for another party! 

And they were real children whose lives were taken by Zionists/Nazis, websites tell us their names and when and how each child  died, they were not children Rosie imagined Nasralleh desired to kill, in her sick and warped dreams.

Btslem sets forth the names of each Palestinian child Zionists killed,  since the onset of the Second Intifada.

From the beginning of Second Intifada up to Cast Lead:

Additional data (included in previous table) Occupied Territories  Israel 
Gaza Strip West Bank Total 
Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces  635 317 952 3 


B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Palestinians killed by Israeli civilians  4 41 45 2 

Of the 47 deaths above, here is information about children settlers killed, to the extent we have ages and identifying information for those the settlers killed. Some of those killed by settlers, no identifying infomation is even available on Btselem. I wonder if their bodies were even returned to Palestinian Authorities. Unfortunately, as gory as it may seem, I have learned dead bodies are often held captive in this conflict by Israel, as well as live Palestinians.

2005

Mahyoub Ahmad Nemer 'Asi
15 year-old resident of Beit Liqya, Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 08.07.2005 near the Separation Barrier in the area of Beit Liqya, Ramallah and al-Bira district, by live ammunition. Additional information: Killed by a Separation Barrier security guard, while he was in the family plot, about 200 meters away from a bulldozer parking lot. 

'Alaa' Muhammad 'Abd a-Rahman Khalil
14 year-old resident of Bitunya, Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 15.02.2005 near the Separation Barrier in the area of Bitunya, Ramallah and al-Bira district. Additional information: Killed while throwing stones at an Israeli vehicle driven by private security guards the Separation Barrier. 

2004 

Salman Yusef Salman a-Safdi
17 year-old resident of 'Urif, Nablus district, killed on 26.10.2004 next to Yizhar, Nablus district. Additional information: Killed by a settler after he penetrated his house. He was not armed

2002

Nivin Jamjum
14 year-old resident of Hebron, killed on 28.07.2002 in Hebron, by live ammunition. Additional information: Killed by gunfire when settlers rioted in Hebron. 

'Ali Edris Hamdan
17 year-old resident of Dura al-Qar', Ramallah and al-Bira district, killed on 17.05.2002 in Beit El, Ramallah and al-Bira district. Additional information: Killed by the security officer after he penetrated the settlement and wounded the security officer in the neck. 

2001

Diaa' Marwan a-Tameizi
Under 1 year-old resident of Idhna, Hebron district, killed on 19.07.2001 next to Idhna, Hebron district. Additional information: Killed in a shooting attack by settlers when she was riding in her father's car

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Cast Lead IDF killings of Palestinian children

Additional data (included in previous table) Occupied Territories  Israel 
Gaza Strip West Bank Total 
Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces  344 1 345 

B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Israeli Killings of Palestinian children since Cast Lead:

Additional data (included in previous table) Occupied Territories  Israel 
Gaza Strip West Bank Total 
Palestinian minors killed by Israeli security forces  30 8 38 0 


B'Tselem - Statistics - Fatalities

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Now after you have said all that, go help out in a soup kitchen on the weekends.  Why are you even wasting your time here when you could do such important work?  And, Seal, I equate those being killed in Muslim countries as living, breathing human  beings who should be able to practice their different religions in peace without being harassed or killed and their places of worship burned down.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hossfly,

And what is it that keeps you from seeing the over 1400 Palestinian children killed by Israel since 2000 as living, breathing human beings who should have been able to have had a chance to live?

Why are they seen as being less human, less entitled to life, in your mind?

Do any of us choose where we are born or into what ethnic background or religion we are born into?

Do you ever see a day to come where you might see yourself seeing all children hurt and dying in our world as our children and feel empathy for their circumstances and their suffering and the place they find themselves in?

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


I don't wan't to see anyone die, especially kids, but many of them would be alive today if they weren't used as human shields. Your turn. No Turnspeak.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Which one is it?

Scared oppressed men who hide behind babies 

Or

Fanatical crazy jihadists who love death and go after every Idf trooper


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Why do you have two Trannies as your avatar?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Deflection like the usual....but you talk about trannies a lot...may i ask...are you a tranny?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I wold love to see fighting 10 miles from the nearest town. But I realize that's impossible where Jihadists are involved.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



That made no sense what are your trying to say?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


I knew it wouldn't make any sense to a 'Resistance Fighter.' You see, each Fighter has to have at least 15 kids surrounding him when he fires at the IDF.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Do you really believe yourself? Did you forgot to take your meds? 

Actually they have 15 subway sandwich stores around them


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hossfly,

They were not being used as human shields, this Zionist claim keeps being falsely made and the human rights groups, like Amnesty in their over one hundred page report on Cast Lead,  keep investigating and telling us it is not true. 

Over 300 kids died from Israeli weapons in Cast Lead because Israel chose to plan and carry out a military operation in a densely populated area, Gaza, and she chose to violate the rules of war that protect civilians in conflicts, that are a part of interrnational treaties Israel is subject to. This is why 344 childen were killed from Israeli weapons, largely supplied by the US, in Cast Lead.

Amnesty was unable to find evidence one single Palestinian child was used as a human shield by Palestinians in Cast Lead, but they did find evidence Israel used Palestinian children as human shields, a practice long documented by human rights groups. Do we really think we can take away the blood from our hands so easily, do we really think we wipe it away, our sin, as if it never was, by simply blaming our enemies for our own atrocities against children?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Israel 'used child as human shield' during Gaza conflict 

Israel violated a range of human rights during its invasion of Gaza, including using a child as a human shield, the United Nations said yesterday

By Our Foreign Staff 
7:30AM GMT 24 Mar 2009

The claims were included in reports to the UN Human Rights Council which also called for an urgent end to Israeli restrictions on humanitarian supplies to Gaza and a full international investigation into the conflict.

They came just days after Israeli soldiers admitted shooting and killing unarmed Palestinian civilians during the invasion between Dec 27 and Jan 17.

"Civilian targets, particularly homes and their occupants, appear to have taken the brunt of the attacks, but schools and medical facilities have also been hit," said one report by Radhika Coomaraswamy, the U N Secretary-General's Special Representative for Children and Armed Conflict.

The Sri Lankan human rights lawyer visited the region in early February. She cited a long series of incidents to back her charges.

In one, she said, Israeli soldiers shot a father after ordering him out of his house and then opened fire into the room where the rest of the family was sheltering, wounding the mother and three brothers and killing a fourth. 

In another, on January 15, at Tal al Hawa south-west of Gaza City, Israeli soldiers forced an 11-year-old boy to walk in front of them for several hours as they moved through the town, even after they had been shot at


Israel 'used child as human shield' during Gaza conflict - Telegraph

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2012)

so?    I served in the Navy as an officer.     ---well---not a combat type officer but if I ended up somewhere in the sticks with others of lesser rank---I would have had command      I would have no idea in my mind other than  "HOW TO PROTECT"  the people under my command.   Knowing that the SHERRI side is saturation bombing a residential city on my side with poison nail bombs would have an effect on me.        Unless you have served in the military ----been an officer   ----you have nothing to say, Sherri.   But just think----if the  2006 conflict had not taken place you would not have had the pleasure of knowing that your colleagues  engaged in mutilation torture murders that included severing the genitals of young men and stuffing the members down the throats of the still living boys    Maybe you will get lucky someday  and be able to take part in an islamic style obscene torture murder.      btw---there is no way of proving that any of the crap written in the report you cite is true-----but the autopsies of the obscene torture meccaist style murders were definitive


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> so?    I served in the Navy as an officer.     ---well---not a combat type officer but if I ended up somewhere in the sticks with others of lesser rank---I would have had command      I would have no idea in my mind other than  "HOW TO PROTECT"  the people under my command.   Knowing that the SHERRI side is saturation bombing a residential city on my side with poison nail bombs would have an effect on me.        Unless you have served in the military ----been an officer   ----you have nothing to say, Sherri.   But just think----if the  2006 conflict had not taken place you would not have had the pleasure of knowing that your colleagues  engaged in mutilation torture murders that included severing the genitals of young men and stuffing the members down the throats of the still living boys    Maybe you will get lucky someday  and be able to take part in an islamic style obscene torture murder.      btw---there is no way of proving that any of the crap written in the report you cite is true-----but the autopsies of the obscene torture meccaist style murders were definitive



irosie91,

I have a voice, it was given to me for me to speak out with, and I am a voice speaking for peace and not war. War is always a choice, you chose to be a part of it, as a participant and defender of it, and I chose and do choose not to take that path.

And I did closely follow the conflict in Lebanon in 2006, and I did read the human rights groups reports investigating and documenting Israel's killing of over 1000 Lebanese civilians, that included 400 or more children. And they did not document the mutilation torture murders you imagine happened during that conflict, between the two sides. 
We can live with truth or fantasy, we each choose about that, as well.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so?    I served in the Navy as an officer.     ---well---not a combat type officer but if I ended up somewhere in the sticks with others of lesser rank---I would have had command      I would have no idea in my mind other than  "HOW TO PROTECT"  the people under my command.   Knowing that the SHERRI side is saturation bombing a residential city on my side with poison nail bombs would have an effect on me.        Unless you have served in the military ----been an officer   ----you have nothing to say, Sherri.   But just think----if the  2006 conflict had not taken place you would not have had the pleasure of knowing that your colleagues  engaged in mutilation torture murders that included severing the genitals of young men and stuffing the members down the throats of the still living boys    Maybe you will get lucky someday  and be able to take part in an islamic style obscene torture murder.      btw---there is no way of proving that any of the crap written in the report you cite is true-----but the autopsies of the obscene torture meccaist style murders were definitive
> ...


I wonder if this "good Christian woman" lives with the truth that the Muslims murdered over 2 million Christians in the Sudan and millions of Christians in Nigeria.  Or does she only focus on what Israel does and not what her fellow Muslims actually do to others.  I also wonder if her eyes are open as to what is happening at the present time to Christians in Muslim countries.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hossfly,

I have to keep reminding you that this message board we are having this discussion on is designated as a place to discuss Israel and Palestine.

Sabra and Shatila are relevant because those massacres arose out of the Israeli Palestinian conflict and the presence of Israeli Occupying forces in Lebanon in 1982.

What is happening to Christians in Sudan and Nigeria or "Muslim countries" has no relevance to this thread or Israel and Palestine, so there is no reason to address those subjects here.

What is with your calling me both a Christian and a Muslim? You know I am a Christian, I have stated that before. And my refusal to embrace the Muslim Hatefest Program, or should I more correctly call it a Pogrom, does not operate to convert me from a Christian to a Muslim.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I mention Palestine in my replies but I refer to other Muslim countries because it is an analogy and metaphorical. Can't you get away from your Tinmore-like arguments?And if you don't want to be called a Muslim, stop acting like one. As for your Christian "piety," I have never in my life heard Christian people defile Jews until you started your ranting and raving.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Of course the "good Chrustian woman"  (she can call herself anything she wants on a message board) seems to have no comments about all the Christians killed at Damour.  Is the "good Christian woman" on any other message boards condemning what her fellow Muslims are doing to Christians?  Somehow I doubt it very much because her entire focus is on Israel and Palestine and those who are killed by Muslims in Muslim countries get a pass from her.  Their deaths are not important to her if she isn't condemning them on other boards.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hossfly,

I woke up yesterday, seeing this road, in my mind. It was a road headed straight to DEATH AND DESTRUCTION AND HELL, and Israel was on that road, and the United States was not far behind her. And I knew it was almost inevitable, that there was absolutely nothing that was going to stop them both  from reaching their destinations. I knew it was extremely unlikely either nation was going to stop and change the route they were headed down. But I had to remind myself, and I constantly have to keep reminding myself of this, which is true of all Nations and all Individuals, we, all of us, choose every single day whether to pursue peace or war, and the World's values or God's values, and support Injustice or oppose Injustice we see in front of us, and do what is good or what is bad, and for how ever long any Nation or person lives they have that choice to make. And there is hope for all Nations and all persons, be they Jew or Gentile, as long as any Nation exists and any person lives.

When you see your Nation, your Friends, your Family, your people, the World, all headed straight for Death and Destruction and Hell, do you just sit there in silence and watch it all happen or do you at least try to use your voice to speak against what is bad in what you see happening around you? No, I guess an individual cannot change the world or God's plan for it, but we, every single day are responsible for responding to what is happening around us, we are responsible for our responses to what we see and confront each and every day of our lives.  And I think we all have the capacity to make a positive difference in our world, with our lives. Sometimes, that does call us to say things that seemingly are harsh or unkind. But if you really spend some time in the Bible, you will find those pursuing/following God there, many times are using harsh sounding language, as well. Matthew 23, that is an example. And the Book of Isaiah is filled with more illustrations. Doing what is right is not  always saying kind words to everyone. It's here I am tempted to quote Ecclesiastes and King Solomon, his words about there being a time and place for everything under the sun. But I do not believe everything written there is necessarily literally true (for example, I do not think there is ever a time for me personally to take the life of another), it is not all consistent with the teachings of Jesus, who says, I give you a new command, love one another as I have loved you. He said that, those words, and He also said those seemingly harsh words about certain people doing certain things in Matthew 23.

About acting like a Muslim, what I see is that everyone who refuses to hate or demonize Muslims is attacked in this fashion. And I intend to keep right on thinking and acting that way, and refusing to hate them. The real enemy, my real enemy, is not any people, but negative emotions and choices, like HATE and WAR. Values of The World? I am taking a Bible Study on the Gospel of John, and so far, we just have gone through a quick overview of the first 11 chapters. And there is this one verse, I cannot get out of my head, where Jesus speaks of the World and the World hating Him, and He refers to the world as it. It is certainly a challenge, to love and not hate, to hate bad acts but not people, to see people apart from the bad actions they embrace, to see we can always, all of us, make different choices and there is hope for all.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


No one hates Jesus here. No one hates Palestinians. No one hates Muslims. The hate is for the Evil called Islam. If you can't see or understand that you may as well hand them your head now because they sure as hell are going to get it later. And that's a cold, hard fact. Cheekturning ain't gonna work. That's a fact.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Are you finished, Sherri?  Meanwhile, everyone can see that Sherri never blames the Muslims for what they have done and what they are still doing?  We have learned that Muslims must never say anything bad against other Muslims.  Are you taking Bible lessons at some madrassa, Sherri?  Some of your posts have been sent to people who actually have had Bible lessons practically all their lives and who study the Bible every day, thus not getting their information on the Internet where people can be pretend Christians, have classified you as a phony.  You can keep on all you want to, Sherri, about how good a Christian you are, but to many readers this just don't make it so.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



i think the world consists of more people than you and your two cooze butt buddies, roudy and say it.

Fuck You, REMF.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


As Sherri is a Christian, I am a Hindu and I study 
The Vedas, Upanishads, Manusmriti, Srimad Bhagvatam, Bhagwad Geeta, Ramayana every day.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



what part of "judge not lest ye be judged" do you find so difficult to understand, REMF.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Let me contemplate that question for 15 years or so and I'll get back to you.There's no hurry.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> so?    I served in the Navy as an officer.     ---well---not a combat type officer but if I ended up somewhere in the sticks with others of lesser rank---I would have had command      I would have no idea in my mind other than  "HOW TO PROTECT"  the people under my command.   Knowing that the SHERRI side is saturation bombing a residential city on my side with poison nail bombs would have an effect on me.        Unless you have served in the military ----been an officer   ----you have nothing to say, Sherri.   But just think----if the  2006 conflict had not taken place you would not have had the pleasure of knowing that your colleagues  engaged in mutilation torture murders that included severing the genitals of young men and stuffing the members down the throats of the still living boys    Maybe you will get lucky someday  and be able to take part in an islamic style obscene torture murder.      btw---there is no way of proving that any of the crap written in the report you cite is true-----but the autopsies of the obscene torture meccaist style murders were definitive


When do you plan on providing proof for any of the crap you write?

Start with those definitive autopsies.

Your shilling for the "chosen people" is becoming shrill and redundant.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so?    I served in the Navy as an officer.     ---well---not a combat type officer but if I ended up somewhere in the sticks with others of lesser rank---I would have had command      I would have no idea in my mind other than  "HOW TO PROTECT"  the people under my command.   Knowing that the SHERRI side is saturation bombing a residential city on my side with poison nail bombs would have an effect on me.        Unless you have served in the military ----been an officer   ----you have nothing to say, Sherri.   But just think----if the  2006 conflict had not taken place you would not have had the pleasure of knowing that your colleagues  engaged in mutilation torture murders that included severing the genitals of young men and stuffing the members down the throats of the still living boys    Maybe you will get lucky someday  and be able to take part in an islamic style obscene torture murder.      btw---there is no way of proving that any of the crap written in the report you cite is true-----but the autopsies of the obscene torture meccaist style murders were definitive
> ...


So Georgie doesn't think he is shilling for the Muslim people who happened to have killed Christians.  Does anyone actually think that Georgie would have started a thread entitled "It is almost 100 years since the Muslim Turks murdered over a million Christian Armenians along with Greeks and Assyrians."  Of course he wouldn't have because he couldn't have dragged the Jews/Israelis into this particular atrocity.  He can't even face up to the fact that many Christians happened to be killed in Darmour which led the Maronites to seek revenge on the Palestinians.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol you guys have a real discussion I just read this it's all rants  some of you posted good information though


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lol you guys have a real discussion I just read this it's all rants  some of you posted good information though



well, that is kinda the lingua franca around here if you mi in a healthy dose of profanity and religious/ethnic insults...and ya gotta give some to get some.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You're right, Aristotle, it would never have occurred to me to mention the Armenian Genocide in a thread about Sabra and Shatila although the Turks based much of their racism on the same logical fallacies that many Jews today hold towards Arabs. 

"Turkish rule...meant unutterable contempt...The Armenians (and Greeks) were dogs and pigs...to be spat upon, if their shadow darkened a Turk, to be outraged, to be the mats on which he wiped the mud from his feet..."

Sounds a little like life in Area C for today's non-chosen. 

Armenian Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Now Georgie, how do you know that the Hindus, Christians and Buddhists don't hate the Muslims more?  Since you live in the big city of Los Angeles, you probably can catch one or two or more when they come out of services and ask them how they feel about the Muslims.  I just know your city must have several Coptic or Assyrian Churches and Buddhist and Hindus Temples so it shouldn't be too difficult for you to find out their feelings toward the Muslims.  After all, the Muslims have murdered tons of them in the past and are still murdering them today.  And let face it, Georgie, if this was the 100th anniversary of the Armenian Genocide, you wouldn't have mentioned it at all.  Since I once read that there is a huge Armenian population in the Los Angeles area, no doubt they have never forgotten what happened to their people.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 18, 2012)

Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).

My best friend is Armenian, and she's never forgotten what Muslims did to her family; however, she's way too logical to condemn Palestinians for the crimes of the Turks. Why do you?

BTW, those Christian deaths in Darmour which inspired the Maronites to seek revenge on Palestinians would never have happened if the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet hadn't supported the creation of a Jewish State in 1948.

Possibly your own contributions to the murder of 3 million Asians during the US occupation of South Vietnam makes it difficult for you to recognize the universality of doing onto others as you would have them do onto you?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> 
> My best friend is Armenian, and she's never forgotten what Muslims did to her family; however, she's way too logical to condemn Palestinians for the crimes of the Turks. Why do you?
> 
> ...





> ...however, she's way too logical to condemn Palestinians for the crimes of the Turks. Why do you?



Good question.

I can't wait to hear the answer.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 18, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> ...


I'm guessing it won't include the words "segregation", "democratic", or "racism".  

"Israel&#8217;s segregationist occupation infrastructure evidenced by legalized discrimination and increasingly separate and unequal justice systems must no longer be directly or indirectly funded by the US taxpayers or ignored by the US government;

&#8226;   "Israel has failed as a claimed democratic state and continued American financial and political cover will not change its continuing devolution as international pariah state;

&#8226;   "Increasingly, rampant and violent racism exhibited among Jewish settlers in the West Bank is being condoned by the Israeli government to a degree that the Israel government has become its protector and partner..."

 Franklin Lamb:  America Planning for a Post-Israel Middle East?      :    Information Clearing House: ICH


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Franklin Lamb is a nazi propagandaist    whose articles are published in the Premier american nazi web site   STORMFRONT


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2012)

It is interesting how some have done nothing but slime the source without mentioning any of the issues.

Typical propaganda ploy.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sherrie-----may all those males you care for  experience the same  "FANTASY"'
   I saw the autopsy photos         your colleagues at the nuremburg trials did not DOCUMENT  their actions either


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> 
> My best friend is Armenian, and she's never forgotten what Muslims did to her family; however, she's way too logical to condemn Palestinians for the crimes of the Turks. Why do you?
> 
> ...


Palis murdering Armenians? Did I really say that? Anyhow, they would probably murder them if they had the opportunity. They're Muslims ain't they?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> 
> My best friend is Armenian, and she's never forgotten what Muslims did to her family; however, she's way too logical to condemn Palestinians for the crimes of the Turks. Why do you?
> 
> ...


Are we back to the Viet Nam war, Georgie, because it is obvious that a coward like you wouldn't even defend this country if needed.  Did you even go into the California National Guard during peacetime so you could help out here if needed during natural disasters?  So you know one Armenian.  Why not ask many Armenians if they support Israel over the Arabs after what happened to their people?  Meanwhile, why not do as I suggest and go speak to the citizens in your area who are Hindus, Assyrians, Buddhists, etc. and ask them how they feel about the Muslims?   By the way, Georgie, since you are blaming the tragedy at Damour on the creation of the State of Israel, could you tell us if Israel was to blame for the tragedy of the over two million Christians murdered in the Sudan by Muslims?  How about the Hindus murdered in Bangladesh by the Pakistani Army?  It's really pathetic when you have posters like Georgie putting the blame on Israel for what happened instead of saying that the Palestinians didn't have to start up in Darmour in the first place.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> ...


I have a story to tell you about your Palestinians pals that will amuse you, Tinny.  Years ago there was a Lebanese poster with the screen name of Waves of Green.  He was a retired officer in the Marines.  He said that Israel took in many of the Lebanese survivors of this tragedy, and two of his cousins became policemen.  When they were interrogating Arabs and the Arabs found out they were Lebanese, the Arabs wet their pants.  One good thing about his story is that his young cousin who was raped was sent to medical school by the Israelis, and she became a doctor.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Isn't that nice that Georgie found another anti-Semite like he is?  Meanwhile, I doubt very much that Georgie is so in love with the Arabs.  He just hates the Jews more.   So Georgie's best friend is a woman.  I assumed that Georgie was a retired man with a wife, but he could be a young guy who has plenty of time to play with his computer during working hours.  I would suggest that, Georgie, ask some Filipinos in his city who have had relatives who worked in Israel and perhaps still working there how they found Israel.  It might be an eye opener for him since he is always trying to put down Israel as if it was the very worse country on this entire planet.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

do not be surprised-----georgie would quote Goebbels with pious reverence, too


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

"126 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians and 1,476 Palestinian children have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000."


the mountain range between Syria and Lebanon is a catocomb of  STEEL WALLED BUNKERS     ---built with Iranian money to store weapons and  Hezbollah  baby throat slitting operatives.   Sherri and Tinnie are DELIGHTED that those steel walled bunkers protected  NUS KHARAH ALLAH   during the 2006 war in Lebanon ----but not one child was afforded protection there.    Their hero Hezbollah   used MOBILE MISSILE launchers to  roll the launchers up to the cribs of infants------fire off their bombs and then roll away -----thus protecting themselves and their bombs      while sherri and tinny giggled as the return fire hit the babies 

as to Gaza      the whole town is crisscrossed with TUNNELS       but not one child was protected therein  during  "cast lead"     Sherri and tinnie giggled while RETURN FIRE  hit the unprotected children     In fact the kids could have EASILY been transported to Egypt----Tinnie and sherri giggled because Hamas did not allow it      In Israel---every household builds his own shelter-------tinnie and sherri are SO DISAPPOINTED        "shelter"  ?? ----very simple ----anyone can make one-----simply a hole in the ground       In the 1950s      housewives made them in the backyard     Hamas does not allow them----they and sherri and tinnie want an INFANT BODY COUNT


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> "126 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians and 1,476 Palestinian children have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000."
> 
> 
> the mountain range between Syria and Lebanon is a catocomb of  STEEL WALLED BUNKERS     ---built with Iranian money to store weapons and  Hezbollah  baby throat slitting operatives.   Sherri and Tinnie are DELIGHTED that those steel walled bunkers protected  NUS KHARAH ALLAH   during the 2006 war in Lebanon ----but not one child was afforded protection there.    Their hero Hezbollah   used MOBILE MISSILE launchers to  roll the launchers up to the cribs of infants------fire off their bombs and then roll away -----thus protecting themselves and their bombs      while sherri and tinny giggled as the return fire hit the babies
> ...



Do you have any proof to back up your line of bullshit?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "126 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians and 1,476 Palestinian children have been killed by Israelis since September 29, 2000."
> ...




Of course I do-----why were children killed by return fire in  Lebanon?     children died when Israel launched missiles  BACK in the same trajectory in which the incoming fire traveled          Everyone knows about RETURN FIRE       are there any cases of children being transported OUT OF GAZA  by tunnel   during   "cast lead"   into Egypt?   or at least being protected in the tunnels?        of course not-----it did not happen        bomb shelters are EASY to make-----in my little town in  the USA      we learned how to make them in school       ------hole in the ground----a bit of pipe sticking up for air-------and some cookies stored in there for food       My big brother   (teen ager then)     was a  C-D   volunteer    (civil defense)        I remember the instructions for simple bomb shelters that ANY ONE with  a little back yard could make ----or some nearby field.   According to the islamo nazi pig propaganda-----kids were simply living in buildings next to bomb launchers   in both Gaza and in Lebanon        and yet the pigs complain   KIDS GOT KILLED WHEN ISRAEL BOMBED      it is quite a sick joke

where was NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH  during the bombing in Lebanon----he had DISAPPEARED FOR DAYS   (happy in his steel walled bunker in the mountains between Lebanon and syria ) 

every householder with children  in Israel builds his own shelter against the baby brain smashing bombs  that  tinnie so adores


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





> where was NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH during the bombing in Lebanon---



He was outside of the conflict zone as were the Israeli leaders.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are pathetic      according to your  "god"  nus-kharah-allah------all of Israel was his  CONFLICT ZONE-----the pig boasted that his bombs could reach  BeerSheba       In fact most of Haifa was deserted too------either people left or they stored themselves in bomb shelters            the civilians of  south lebanon could have EASILY been transported out------but the problem was that   HEZBOLLAH CONTROLLED ALL THE GASOLINE SUPPLIES AND REALLY WANTED A NICE BIG  DEAD BABY COUNT

an Interesting factoid is that the only reason the area south of the LITANI RIVER    and north of israel   (Hezbollah land)   had a civilian population is because HEZBOLLAH PAYS PEOPLE TO BE THERE          they are being used as human shields.    There is neither agriculture nor industry in that area      it is a wasteland good for ONLY LAUNCHING BOMBS INTO ISRAEL    ----to tinny's delight and to store children to act as human shields      Hezbollah even provides bottled water to the impoverished arabs being used as BOMB FODDER there


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There were villages and farms in the south of Lebanon since before the creation of Israel.

Do you have any evidence that there were none afterwards?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Franklin Lamb is a nazi propagandaist    whose articles are published in the Premier american nazi web site   STORMFRONT


Can you provide credible links proving Dr. Lamb's a Nazi?
Of course not.
All you can do is toss hasbara shit against the wall and hope some sticks.

"Franklin Lamb, former Assistant Counsel, US House Judiciary Committee and  Professor of International Law at Northwestern College of Law in Oregon, earned his Law Degree at Boston University and his LLM, M.Phil., and PhD degrees at the London School of Economics. Following three years at the International Court of Justice in The Hague, *Lamb was visiting fellow at the Harvard Law Schools East Asian Legal Studies Center.*"

Maybe you can supply some editorials Dr. Lamb has written specifically for STORMFRONT?
Possibly you know of others at Harvard Law School who qualify as "Nazi propagandists?"

 Franklin Lamb:  America Planning for a Post-Israel Middle East?      :    Information Clearing House: ICH


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

look on the stormfront site     Lamb is a nazi pig-------just like you are       a lecture at harvard does not disqualify a person from being a nazi pig     Your other hero    Nidal Malik Hasan was a medical school graduate and a psychiatrist     That fact did not prevent him from being a jihadist pig       In fact, another of your heroes    HEZBALLAH ASS LIKING ASSAD      is an opthalmologist        I would not let that meccaist ass licker near my eyes------but he is called  "doctor"


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> ...


You interjected " a huge Armenian population in the Los Angeles area" into a thread about Jewish culpability for the massacres at Sabra and Shatila. Any time someone posts evidence of Israeli war crimes you reach for the closest red herring. When are you planning to hold the "chosen people" to the same standards you apply to Muslims?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> look on the stormfront site     Lamb is a nazi pig-------just like you are       a lecture at harvard does not disqualify a person from being a nazi pig     Your other hero    Nidal Malik Hasan was a medical school graduate and a psychiatrist     That fact did not prevent him from being a jihadist pig       In fact, another of your heroes    HEZBALLAH ASS LIKING ASSAD      is an opthalmologist        I would not let that meccaist ass licker near my eyes------but he is called  "doctor"


Since I couldn't find Lamb's name or my own on Stormfront, why don't you link to something he's written that proves he is a Nazi? 

Nidal Hasan would have never committed his crimes if his government hadn't launched a pair of illegal invasions that have killed, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced MILLIONS of innocent Muslims. Would you care more if we had killed, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced an equal number of Jews?

You strangling on your own kosher bile and bullshit.
Maybe you need a time out?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > look on the stormfront site     Lamb is a nazi pig-------just like you are       a lecture at harvard does not disqualify a person from being a nazi pig     Your other hero    Nidal Malik Hasan was a medical school graduate and a psychiatrist     That fact did not prevent him from being a jihadist pig       In fact, another of your heroes    HEZBALLAH ASS LIKING ASSAD      is an opthalmologist        I would not let that meccaist ass licker near my eyes------but he is called  "doctor"
> ...


Was it up to Hassan to be the judge and executioner? And *you *are actually justifying his actions on a public forum. Or are you on his "defense" team? The guilty, sane SOB has no defense.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossie, you're absolutely right (blind squirrels and broken clocks).
> ...


The Palestinians in Darmour in 1982 would not have been there if one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine had not imposed a Jewish State on all Palestinians in 1948. Since Zionists haven't seen fit to occupy Sudan (yet), I'm guessing that's why we don't want to blame Israel for the tragedy of two million murdered Christians in that particular hell-hole. 

The Armenians I know aren't inclined to prejudge Jew or Arab, which, I suspect, is in stark contrast to most fundamentalists you associate with. 

Finally, hero, I couldn't help noticing the two words "if needed" at the end of the  first sentence in the above post.

Are you conceding the people of Vietnam posed no threat to this country?
If so, why did you serve two tours?
You didn't murder, maim, displace, and incarcerate enough "gooks" in your first 13 months?
How much courage does it take to commit war crimes?
Less than it takes to resist.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You shouldn't judge anyone until you stand in his shoes.   Different winds are blowing now than during the Communist hysteria of that time.  The draft was in place at that time, and if someone's country calls a man to duty, some men feel it's their obligation to serve their country.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Don't worry about little Georgie here.  If the enemy came to our shores, he would be the first one to hide in the closet, coward that he is.  As I said, he wouldn't even be brave enough to join the California National Guard in peacetime to help out during a natural disaster because he might ruin his manicure.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"The Dallas Morning News reported on November 17 that ABC News, citing anonymous sources, reported that investigators suspect that the shootings were triggered by the refusal of Hasan's superiors to process his requests that sought to have *some of his patients prosecuted for war crimes* based on statements they made during psychiatric sessions with him."

Nidal Malik Hasan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hasan will be punished for his crimes while all those "patriotic" conservatives who instigated and executed the mass murder, maiming, displacement, and incarceration of millions of innocent human beings expect to be thanked for their service.

Your country is the greatest purveyor of violence in the world today.
You made a choice to actively participate in that violence.
Twice.
Your crimes made Hasan's inevitable.
Thanks.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

A psycniatrist----in fact any doctor ----speaks to his patients under a law of  CONFIDENTIALITY     His discussion of that which his patients told him was GROSSLY ILLEGAL  unless that particular patient posed a future risk to himself or other people in which case he should have sought to find a way to treat the patient----not send him to jail    Whatever any of his patients did in Iraq----he probably would have APPLAUDED  had the patients beem muslims and the victims ---"kaffirin"


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Of course it would never occur to rosie the racist how Hasan's patients posed a serious risk to other people in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Of course it would never occur to rosie the racist how Hasan's patients posed a serious risk to other people in Iraq and Afghanistan.



everything relating to that which a doctor OWES his patients  "occurs" to me     No person called  "doctor"  owes his patient population a bullet in the heart.    I learned that fact by a very intelligent person    ------to wit    MOSHE BEN MAIMON    aka  MAIMONIDES   aka  RAMBAM         Maimonides saw friends and colleagues murdered for refusing to convert to the filth of islam ------he, himself, fled his native CORDOBA, SPAIN  to avoid -----being murdered because he refused to convert to the filth of islam       He faked a conversion to the filth of islam     in Fez, Morocco         then ---because he was the best of the Medical Doctors of his time -----he became personal physician to SALADIN       and used his position to protect the jews of EGYPT      He never murdered any of the murderers of his own people       but worked  thruout his life to save them from the filth whose asses YOU LICK and also worked to save the lives of the filth who murdered his own people

 today---young jewish doctors swear by the OATH (prayer) OF MAIMONIDES     as an alternative to the OATH OF HIPPOCRATES -----because-----actually it is a far better OATH

MAIMONIDES HAVE NEVER ACTED AS DID THE FILTHY PIG  HASAN     he had far more opportunity------the difference was that he was not a jihadist pig


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You seem to regularly value the worth of others and make an honest attempt at understanding their opinions, and everything in your post is true as far as it goes. I don't know if you were alive at the time of the US occupation of South Vietnam; I was, and many of those who served in that occupation did so solely to test their own courage under fire with little or no regard for how many innocent civilians they killed; then some of them whined about no parades when they came home.

"The choice facing the world is 'stark and dreadful and inescapable: shall we put an end to the human race; or shall mankind renounce war?'"

Hoss and some of his conservative cousins are advocating the former because they want to meet Jesus. I'm thinking that's a mistake. What about you?

Noam Chomsky, _Failed States_; P.3


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


If the Intelligence Services are still monitoring these board, I hope they look into Georgie since, as you can clearly see, he hates the U.S. and is finding excuses for what the murderer Major Hasan did.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Your commitment to free speech is exactly what I've come to expect from most conservatives.
Hasan hasn't killed any civilians as far as we know, how about you?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


P.S. - What do you mean by *your country*? Is this not your country too. Seems to me it's not, otherwise you would be outraged by this Muslim filth for killing Americans. And not even the ones he was mad at. Just that good ol' Palestinian mentality kicking in. By the way, who writes all those posts for you? Hamas or Al Qaeda?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

My country, your country, our country is still the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet.
You're quick to condemn "that god ol' Palestinian mentality" without once considering how many innocent Muslims the US has killed. I don't believe an accident of birth trumps universal moral principals, apparently you do.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> My country, your country, our country is still the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet.
> You're quick to condemn "that god ol' Palestinian mentality" without once considering how many innocent Muslims the US has killed. I don't believe an accident of birth trumps universal moral principals, apparently you do.




My country is  the united states of america       The USA  in the slightly more than 200 years of its existence has not killed anything near the number of people who have died as a result of islamic ideology in the past 200 years         Most muslims are innocent---just as most germans were innocent during world war II and most southern americans were innocent even in the days of slavery

          just in the past  40 years      muslims have murdered millions for RELIGIOUS reasons         apprently you do not consider hindus,  or biafrans or   sudanese christians to be HUMANS     You do not even consider the shiites of  Iraq to be humans or the kurds  ---or ---for that matter the  bengali muslims

    however ---most of the genocidal activity of islam ----does PRECEDE  the past  40 years


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Your commitment to free speech is exactly what I've come to expect from most conservatives.
> Hasan hasn't killed any civilians as far as we know, how about you?


Let's forget about civilians and military, Jerk. He killed innocent people and you are excusing his actions and are agreeing with what he did and approving it. We'll see about this matter.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nidal Malik Hasan was a doctor who murdered people of his own patient population----violating a myriad of oaths that he voluntarily swore.  He is 
a muslim who could have easily  left the military----just WALKED OUT   and
joined his mentor    ANWAY AL-AWLAKI  in Yemen where not only do they need doctors----but Yemen is SHARIAH ADHERENT SHIT HOLE.   He murdered
because, as A MUSLIM, he wanted to murder non muslims.    There was really nothing stopping him from leaving the USA       The army does not keep its
personnel under guard----especially not the doctors.   For the record----doctors are not supposed to kill people -----any people yet lots of muslim doctors in history have devoted their lives to that endeavor as terrorists ----not in BATTLE but in TERRORISM      Hasan's  action was as terrorist as it gets.     He did not kill soldiers in COMBAT       That he killed "non-civilians"  is just about the most obscene islamo nazi pig statement of the century


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Your commitment to free speech is exactly what I've come to expect from most conservatives.
> ...


I'm neither agreeing with nor approving of Hasan's alleged crimes.
I'm saying they pale in significance to the crimes of the US government and, quite possibly, your own.
See about that.
Bitch.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > My country, your country, our country is still the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet.
> ...


The Muslims haven't killed thousands of American children, have they?
They haven't murdered, maimed, incarcerated, or displaced millions of American civilians either.
Your knee-jerk reflex to vomit forth "proof" of Muslim war crimes doesn't absolve the US and Israel from their crimes in Sabra and Shatila.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


They would if they had the chance. That's what Islam is all about IMO.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




The US and ISRAEL did not commit any crime in  Sabra and Shattila      some lebanese christians  attacked in revenge over that which muslims in Lebanon had done to them-----which actually does amount to a  GENOCIDE    that started more than 50 years ago

you are right----about muslims in the USA     so far most of their attempts at massive killing has failed        If your hero   SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN----had accomplished that which he set out to do in  1993----thousands of american children would have died in New York City    That pig actually believed his was going to make the WORLD TRADE CENTER TOPPLE OVER MANHATTAN  and right on top of a school with more than 5000 students         The failed islamic attack on RIVERDALE, NY  synagogues would have  killed-----lots of children and elderly------and lots of kids in wheel chairs------the pigs targeted a synagogue known for its on site social services for the elderly and for sick kids.    Did you hear about the plot to FLOOD MANHATTAN   by blowing up the  HOLLAND TUNNEL--------It would not have worked anyway      How about that SATURDAY NITE  attempt to bomb  TIMES SQUARE     and all those play land places that kids love


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

Where did those Lebanese Christians get their weapons and transportation?
Who allowed the Christians access to Sabra and Shatila?
Whose flares lit up the night sky over the camps during three days of mass murder and rape?
Where did Israel get the weapons, transportation and flares from?

"ON the night of Sept. 16, 1982, the Israeli military allowed a right-wing Lebanese militia to enter two Palestinian refugee camps in Beirut. In the ensuing three-day rampage, the militia, linked to the Maronite Christian Phalange Party, raped, killed and dismembered at least 800 civilians, while Israeli flares illuminated the camps&#8217; narrow and darkened alleyways. Nearly all of the dead were women, children and elderly men."

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/17/opinion/a-preventable-massacre.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120917 

BTW, what's the name of that Manhattan school with more than 5000 students?
AIPAC-U?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Where did those Lebanese Christians get their weapons and transportation?
> Who allowed the Christians access to Sabra and Shatila?
> Whose flares lit up the night sky over the camps during three days of mass murder and rape?
> Where did Israel get the weapons, transportation and flares from?
> ...



Clearly, it was a mistake for the IDF to have trusted the Lebanese militia.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

The IDF  did not PREVENT  the  christians from entering the camp------If I were in command of a unit on alien soil-----and two parties in conflict -----IN THAT ALIEN place----- came into proximity-----I would certainly not risk my men to try to separate them        It is amazing how much islamo nazi pigs  DEPEND ON JEWS   to mediate and solve their problems   and PROTECT THEM   


where did any of the players get their weapons-----where does  NUSKHARAH-ALLAH find his missile launchers and  poison nail bombs   IN THE TENS OF THOUSANDS?        who asked the idiot question    "WHERE DO THEY GET THEIR WEAPONS?     ----answer....gumball machines


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Where did those Lebanese Christians get their weapons and transportation?
> ...


There seems to be some questions about IDF motives, as well:

"By Sept. 16, (the day the massacre began) the I.D.F. was fully in control of West Beirut, including Sabra and Shatila. 

"In Washington that same day, Under Secretary of State Lawrence S. Eagleburger told the Israeli ambassador, Moshe Arens, that 'Israel&#8217;s credibility has been severely damaged' and that '*we appear to some to be the victim of deliberate deception by Israel.*' 

"He demanded that Israel withdraw from West Beirut immediately.

"In Tel Aviv, Mr. Draper and the American ambassador, Samuel W. Lewis, met with top Israeli officials. 

"Contrary to Prime Minister Begin&#8217;s earlier assurances, Defense Minister Sharon said the occupation of West Beirut was justified because there were '2,000 to 3,000 terrorists who remained there.' Mr. Draper disputed this claim; having coordinated the August evacuation, he knew the number was minuscule. 

"Mr. Draper said he was horrified to hear that Mr. Sharon was considering allowing the Phalange militia into West Beirut. Even the I.D.F. chief of staff, Rafael Eitan, acknowledged to the Americans that he feared 'a relentless slaughter.'&#8221;

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/17/opinion/a-preventable-massacre.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120917&


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

The people responsible for the massacre at  Sabra and Shatilla were the  Phalangists  ---the idea that SHARON controlled them is as idiotic as the Iranian claim that    Iranians demonstrated in the streets of Teheran because    BRITISH PEOPLE told them to
The Phalangists   were acting in revenge against the people who had grabbed their daughters ---raped them and beheaded them at DAMOUR        That is in sum and substance what happened      Sharon was critisized for not STOPPING   Lebanese from killing Lebanese        Right now   YEMENIS ARE KILLING YEMENIS       who is being held responsible ??        well---IF THE JEWS HAD STAYED IN YEMEN---MAYBE THEY COULD HAVE STOPPED THE MUSLIMS FROM KILLING THE MUSLIMS.    The streets of  SANAA  are running red with blood------I happen to know some jews FROM SANAA          want to fly them back there to fix things up?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Again, the IDF made a mistake in trusting the Lebanese militia.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The people responsible for the massacre at  Sabra and Shatilla were the  Phalangists  ---the idea that SHARON controlled them is as idiotic as the Iranian claim that    Iranians demonstrated in the streets of Teheran because    BRITISH PEOPLE told them to
> The Phalangists   were acting in revenge against the people who had grabbed their daughters ---raped them and beheaded them at DAMOUR        That is in sum and substance what happened      Sharon was critisized for not STOPPING   Lebanese from killing Lebanese        Right now   YEMENIS ARE KILLING YEMENIS       who is being held responsible ??        well---IF THE JEWS HAD STAYED IN YEMEN---MAYBE THEY COULD HAVE STOPPED THE MUSLIMS FROM KILLING THE MUSLIMS.    The streets of  SANAA  are running red with blood------I happen to know some jews FROM SANAA          want to fly them back there to fix things up?


*When did Sharon invade Yemen?*

The Phalangists were equipped with Israeli weapons and uniforms and transported to the camps in Israeli vehicles. 

"On the evening of Sept. 16, the Israeli cabinet met and was informed that Phalange fighters were entering the Palestinian camps. Deputy Prime Minister David Levy worried aloud: '*I know what the meaning of revenge is for them, what kind of slaughter*. Then no one will believe we went in to create order there, and we will bear the blame.' That evening, word of civilian deaths began to filter out to Israeli military officials, politicians and journalists."

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/17/opinion/a-preventable-massacre.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120917&


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The people responsible for the massacre at  Sabra and Shatilla were the  Phalangists  ---the idea that SHARON controlled them is as idiotic as the Iranian claim that    Iranians demonstrated in the streets of Teheran because    BRITISH PEOPLE told them to
> ...



And history has proved Levy right that it was a mistake for the IDF to have trusted the Lebanese militias.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


How do you know what the IDF trusted the Phalangists to accomplish?

"Repeated trips back to the camp, year after year, have built up a narrative of astonishing detail. Investigations by Karsten Tveit of Norwegian radio and myself (Robert Fisk) proved that many men, seen by Abu Maher being marched away alive after the initial massacre, *were later handed by the Israelis back to the Phalangist killers* &#8211; who held them prisoner for days in eastern Beirut and then, when they could not swap them for Christian hostages, executed them at mass graves."

Why would the IDF hand captured civilians back to "Lebanese Militias" if they did not trust them to serve Israeli interests?

The forgotten massacre - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Lots of people claimed to have seen lots of things, but it was almost impossible to find an unbiased witness.  But use your head, the Israelis are not stupid and the Israelis were already having troubles with their major ally because of the occupation of Beirut and dead civilians could only make it worse.  Dead civilians did not serve any Israeli interests and this unfortunate incident was obviously the result of an error in judgment in trusting the Lebanese militias.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Now that this Sabra and Shatila thread has been going on and on, can we please take a moment to remember last year's 40th anniversary of the Pakistani Muslim Army killing three million people (mostly Hindus) in Bangladesh along with the rape of thousands of young women.  This is the same army which was used by the previous King of Jordan to kill thousands and thousands of Palestinians in what is called Black September.  I doubt that when the 40th anniversary of this event came up in 2010, Georgie wasn't thinking about the thousands of Palstinians who were killed in this event because it was only Muslims killing Muslims again and no Jews were involved.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

The states of Pakistan and Jordan shared the same army or did their armies share the same religion?

If we're look for primary responsibility for the massacres in Lebanon, Jordan, and Bangladesh, my choice would be western imperialism since it was western, capitalistic governments in pursuit of colonies that created contemporary states like Israel, Lebanon, Jordan, and Pakistan.

If you think a thread on Pakistani massacres in Bangladesh is called for, please start one.
I don't see how Muslim crimes in Bangladesh absolve Israeli crimes in Lebanon.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

no doubt  Georgie  also blames the comprehensive genocide of all non muslims in arabia on "WESTERN IMPERIALISM"     too.

    georgie     now try to use the correct LINGO       remember   PAKISTAN GOT ALL SCREWED UP BECAUSE OF THE MACHINATIONS  OF THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA      I first encountered  the islamic version of reality-----as a very young person    -----when I encountered  muslims from south east asia----that is why I know your lingo   "GEORGIE"  -----I learned even before the  1971 pakistani civil war which was CREATED   by   the  INDIAN ARMY and THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

"The Indian Independence Act 1947 (10 & 11 Geo 6 c. 30) was as an Act of the Parliament of the United Kingdom that partitioned British India into the two new independent dominions of India and Pakistan. The Act received the royal assent on 18 July 1947, and Pakistan came into being on August 14, and India on August 15, as two new countries."

Pakistan, India, Israel, Iraq were ALL SCREWED UP by England.
Imperialism's useful idiots never learn who to blame.

Indian Independence Act 1947 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> The states of Pakistan and Jordan shared the same army or did their armies share the same religion?
> 
> If we're look for primary responsibility for the massacres in Lebanon, Jordan, and Bangladesh, my choice would be western imperialism since it was western, capitalistic governments in pursuit of colonies that created contemporary states like Israel, Lebanon, Jordan, and Pakistan.
> 
> ...


George must be a very good Muslim since Muslims are not allowed to blame other Muslims for anything.  The Pakistani Army helped the previous King of Jordan murder thousands of Palestinians and he is blaming it on Western capitalistic governments (which makes you wonder why he immigrated to this country in the first place when he no doubt would be more comfortable in a Muslim country).  As far as Bangladesh, you seem to have a problem with my mentioning that last year was the 40th anniversary of the atrocity committed by Muslims on innocent people who were mainly Hindus.  Can't we remember the dead Hindus?  I hope that in thirty years time, Georgie remembers the thousands and thousands of people in Syria being killed by Muslims.  Who knows what the death toll will be when this is over since it is now approaching 30,000.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps._


So, what did palistanians do to deserve such attention from christian phalangists? Bth., didn't they turn Lebanon into a shithole after king Hussein had kicked their asses out of Jordan? Indeed, they did, indeed, they did.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

After one third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish shithole on the majority of Palestinians in 1948, remember?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> After one third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish shithole on the majority of Palestinians in 1948, remember?



   a problem with your statement georgie-----as it turned out----Israel is not a shit hole.    As far as I know---neither is Jordan  except the parts where  the Jordanian king has to resort to killing  shitty idiots who call themselves  "palestinians"       Some of the most shitty cities in the world ----virtual petri dishes for  Tuberculosis,  Cholera,  Polio,  Shistosomiasis and even Leprosy-----were in the lands that later were called the "palestine mandate"------but that was before the jews got there and started to clean things up.     A good way to learn the history of the Middle east is thru    MICROBIOLOGY -----all kinds of little buggies


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

1948 Mandate Palestine.
650,000 Jews.
1.2million Arabs and others.
Do the math, Bug.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> 1948 Mandate Palestine.
> 650,000 Jews.
> 1.2million Arabs and others.
> Do the math, Bug.



georgie's math      if applied to the USA  in  1860 would have resulted in the CONTINUATION OF BLACK CHATTEL SLAVERY -------in the mid 1800s in the USA ---less than half of the population of the USA  decided to IMPOSE   a  SLAVE DEPRIVED SOCIETY ON NORTH AMERICA        Georgie's math----had it won out in  1948  would have  rendered my own mother-in-law a sex slave to the local imam pig in the shariah shit hole in which she was born-------and---of course it would have perpetuated the   BEAUTY OF KHARTOUM  justice which has rendered tens of thousands of  christian sudanese children----just where   georgie wants them-------sex slaves to muslim arabs

    in fact-----the right to vote would have easily been lost by the black population of the USA-----if  georgie's  MATH   prevailed        Lets vote on continued  "feeding"   of georgie


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> After one third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish shithole on the majority of Palestinians in 1948, remember?


Georgie, as a good Muslim, can't bring himself to say that the Hashemites of Saudi Arabia received 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate to rule over.  Perhaps Georgie can tell us how many so-called Palestinians were living in this 78% when the Hashemites were given it.  Maybe since the Hashimites were Muslim, Georgie had no problem with them being given all this land.  By the way, Georgie, could you finally tell us why the UN said that anyone in the area for only two years could be considered a refugee.  Two years in any area does not make one indigenous to the area.  I still go with Winston Churchill who said that the Arabs from the surrounding poor countries swarmed into Israel for the jobs the Jews had for them.  Since you supposedly live in Los Angeles, Georgie, why do you think the Hispanics have crossed our southern border in places close to San Diego and swarmed into your area.  Unless you are comatose, you have to be aware of their presence.  Why are the poor Muslims swarming into Europe, with some making the trip in boats that are not seaworthy that many have lost their lives?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The states of Pakistan and Jordan shared the same army or did their armies share the same religion?
> ...


I'm neither Christian nor Muslim nor immigrant, and I've never killed an innocent human being for money, how about you? (still bitching about those parades?)

How many Pakistani troops were in Jordan in September of 1970?

"*Jordanian army attacks*

"On September 15, King Hussein declared martial law. The next day, Jordanian tanks (the 60th Armored Brigade of the Jordanian Army) attacked the headquarters of Palestinian organizations in Amman; the army also attacked camps in Irbid, Salt, Sweileh, Baq'aa, Wehdat and Zarqa. 

"Then the head of Pakistani training mission to Jordan, Brigadier Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (later Chief of Army Staff and President of Pakistan), took command of the 2nd division."

Black September in Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Western capitalistic governments, *owned by the richest 1% of their populations*, created Pakistan, Israel, and Jordan in order to control resources like oil and natural gas.
Why do racist conservatives constantly fail to recognize the cause of atrocities like Black September or Bhopal which is yet another example of rich western corporations placing profits over innocent lives.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 1948 Mandate Palestine.
> ...


Almost 4.7 million Americans voted in 1860 with Lincoln and Douglas amassing over 2 million votes between them. How does that result in the CONTINUATION OF BLACK CHATTEL SLAVERY?

I'm sorry to hear your mother-in-law was born in a toilet.
Is she Muslim?

United States presidential election, 1860 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


One thing we know for sure -- you are not a Hindu,  Meanwhile, where is your complaint about Jordan getting 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate.  Is it because the rulers were Muslims and not Jews?  Evidently Georgie doesn't believe that the Pakistani General who took over didn't bring some of the Pakistani Army with him.  He traveled to Jordan all by his lonesome.  Tell us, Georgie, just how much oil does Jordan actually have that Western capitalistic countries were behind this Black September atrocity?  I would imagine that Georgie wants us to forget that Arafat and his gang wanted to take over Jordan.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.

Think of it as Original (kosher) Sin.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.
> 
> Think of it as Original (kosher) Sin.




very true----failure to lick the shit of al  NABI  and lie down for his  "companions" is a crime in the world or  "georgie"        It is what  "KOSHER"    people do


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

Democracy is a real bitch for Nazis like rosie.

What exactly entitles the Chosen People to land and water that belongs to their neighbors?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Democracy is a real bitch for Nazis like rosie.
> 
> What exactly entitles the Chosen People to land and water that belongs to their neighbors?




the bar against rape of children  is a real bitch for depraved shariah loving pigs  like georgie  ----poor georgie           so delighted that shariah law allows the confiscation of children and RAPE AND ENSLAVEMENT TO HIS DEPRAVED DELIGHT-----and----people resist his filth and depravity


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.
> 
> Think of it as Original (kosher) Sin.


Again the readers will notice that Georgie refuses to bring up the fact that the Hashemites received 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate.  The Hashemites are Muslims so Georgie possibly feels he better not bring up that fact of their receiving such a huge portion of the Mandate.  It is better for him to just bring up the fact that the Jews got something which he can't stand.  If you are not a Muslim, Georgie, are you a NeoNazi who is now working hand in hand with the radical Muslims since the Jews are the common enemy of both?  You know that saying -- the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.
> ...



Leave georgie alone---he is longing for the GOOD OLD DAYS----when raping kaffirahs ws legal and  HALAL


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Democracy is a real bitch for Nazis like rosie.
> ...


"The militiamen rampaged around Sabra and Shatila until Saturday morning killing indiscriminately: *nurses were raped by the killer gangs and then shot, children were scalped*, patients from two hospitals were dragged from their beds and knifed to death. 

"The Phalangists left most of their victims where they killed them, in their homes or in the streets, but some of them *borrowed Israeli bulldozers* and tried to cover up their deeds by shovelling corpses into mass graves."

Ever wonder what it would feel like to watch you child being scalped as you were being raped?
'Hope it never happens to you or yours.
Slut.

http://mondoweiss.net/2011/09/on-the-29th-anniversary-of-the-sabra-and-shatila-massacre.html


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Once again, it was not the Israelis who committed these atrocities.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.
> ...


Two-thirds of the human beings living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River in 1948 had a Jewish state inflicted upon them by force of arms. Over 700,000 Arabs and others were divested of their homes, businesses, and bank accounts by Jewish aggression. Imperialist history that's similar to the millions of Asian civilians the US military murdered, maimed, and displaced during the US occupation of South Vietnam.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Israel was the Occupying Power responsible for everything that happened in those two camps. Not only that, Israeli flared illuminated the camps during the nights and allowed Phalagist reinforcements into both camps after details of their crimes were known:

*"The following morning,* at 11:30 a.m. on Friday 17 September, General Drori ordered the militiamen to stop their operation, but after a further meeting with Phalangist officers the Israelis agreed to let them remain in the camps until the following day. 

"Hobeika was also given permission to use two battalions of fresh troops and in the afternoon another force of militiamen entered the camps where they began a new round of killing. 

"The Israeli commander in Beirut, General Yaron, has since admitted that, in spite of the fact that Israeli officers had known for several hours that the massacres were taking place, the Phalangists were allowed to call up reinforcements and remain in the camps for a further thirty-six hours. The militiamen rampaged around Sabra and..."

On the 29th anniversary of the Sabra and Shatila massacre | Mondoweiss


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah    that is why  Sharon was courtmartialed and sanctioned       If Sharon had engaged in the same behavior  ----as A MUSLIM  in  not interfering with attacks on jews-----he would have been REWARDED FINANCIALLY AND HONORS FOREVER          as it was------the incident almost cost him his entire career------he did manage to recover       Have you ever heard of a muslim court matialed for allowing someone to murder jews?

Have you ever wondered what it is like for the families of  kids tortured to death  for the glory of allah to know that the pigs who did it were named  SAINTS FOR ISLAM and financially REWARDED and   there are parks and streets name to HONOR THEM FOR THEIR BARBARIC ACTS-----the filthy and disgusting whore  WAFA IDRIS  has three girls schools name in her honor because she tied a  bomb to her stinking ass.      and MURDERED for allah------her victims have mothers too.         Millions of sudanese christians were raped and murdered and/or enslaved     ANY PROSECUTIONS?        1/4 million girls----hindus and muslims were raped in  1971  by the west pakistani army     ANY PROSECUTIONS           they all had mothers

btw-----the little girls raped and murdered in DAMOUR   for the glory of allah----also had mothers


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _After one third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish shithole on the majority of Palestinians in 1948, remember?_


Typically non sequitur drivel, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _1948 Mandate Palestine. 650,000 Jews. 1.2million Arabs and others. Do the math, Bug._


So, what was that alleged state there, that was allegedly usurped?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Arafat and his gang would never have existed if one third of the population of Mandate Palestine hadn't inflicted a Jewish state upon the majority of Palestinians in1948.
> 
> Think of it as Original (kosher) Sin.



Very amusing, Georgie:  you did know, didn't you, that no such concept as 'original sin' exists in Judaism?  (Nor did Jesus preach any such thing:  it doesn't come in until a couple of hundred years later.....)


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"On September 15, King Hussein declared martial law. The next day, Jordanian tanks (the 60th Armored Brigade of the Jordanian Army) attacked the headquarters of Palestinian organizations in Amman; the army also attacked camps in Irbid, Salt, Sweileh, Baq'aa, Wehdat and Zarqa._


So what did Arafat palistanians do to deserve such attention?


georgephillip said:


> _Western capitalistic governments, owned by the richest 1% of their populations, created Pakistan, Israel, and Jordan in order to control resources like oil and natural gas. Why do racist conservatives constantly fail to recognize the cause of atrocities like Black September or Bhopal which is yet another example of rich western corporations placing profits over innocent lives._


Ah, occupy drivel.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _After one third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish shithole on the majority of Palestinians in 1948, remember?_
> ...


650,000 Jews.
1.2 million Arab and others.
1948 Mandate Palestine.

*Do the math, drivel.*


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


How about giving us your opinion regarding the Hashemites being handed over 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate to rule over?  And you can also tell us why the UN said that anyone who was living in the area for only two years can be considered a refugee.  Surely you are smart enough to realize that living in an area for only two years doesn't make someone indigenous to that area.  Isn't it strange that millions of people were displaced during World War II who were actually indigenous to their areas and yet somehow they got on with their lives, having to learn a new language and a new culture.  Georgie can't seem to restrain himself from bringing up the Viet Nam war, but it's funny how he can never admit that his Muslim friends (or maybe his own brethren) have murdered millions just in the 20th century alone.  Why is that?  Is it OK for Muslims to murder so Georgie just closes his eyes to that?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't believe England had the moral authority to "hand over" Arab land to Hashemites or Zionists.
Do you suppose the ratio of white-skinned Jews to Arabs had anything to do with that decision?

If the UN's stipulation of refugee applied to Jew and Arab alike, why would it matter?
You might also spell out the relationship between refugee and indigenous.

700,000 Arabs were evicted from lands that some had occupied for two or more generations, and I'm pretty sure if 700,000 Jews had been purged from Mandate Palestine in 1948, you wouldn't be so concerned about how long the "chosen people" had been living on their land. 

This country is still the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet, so clean your own sty first.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I don't believe England had the moral authority to "hand over" Arab land to Hashemites or Zionists.
> Do you suppose the ratio of white-skinned Jews to Arabs had anything to do with that decision?
> 
> If the UN's stipulation of refugee applied to Jew and Arab alike, why would it matter?
> ...


For the life of me, I can't understand why Georgie is still living here in America when he can go live in a Muslim country and congratulate them on their being responsible for murdering millions and millions since Islam had been invented.  What's the death toll now in Syria, Georgie, where your friends are busy murdering each other?  Are you really that dark skinned, Georgie, that you don't consider Arabs as Caucasians or do you belong to the Nation of Islam?  I would say that the Arabs certainly didn't have any problems murdering the Black Muslims in Darfur and taking many of the women as slaves,
did they Georgie?  Nor do they have any problem calling the Blacks slaves in Arabic.  By the way, Georgie, I still go with what Winston Churchill said.  You can call him a liar all you want, but no doubt the British officials in the area told him just what was going on with the Arabs coming from the surrounding poor countries for jobs that the Jews had for them.  I think Georgie must be fast asleep at the switch if he doesn't see the population changes in his own city as the rest of Americans living in large cities can see in theirs.  Is the population in your city, Georgie, the same as it was decades ago, or have more Hispanics moved in from their poor countries for jobs?  Certainly you must have noticed more Middle Easterners and Asians unless you were comatose.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





> Meanwhile, where is your complaint about Jordan getting 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate.  Is it because the rulers were Muslims and not Jews?



How many natives were kicked off their land by Jordan?

How many natives were kicked off their land by Israel?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


The Shadow knows.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why, Tinny, the Arabs armies told these people to leave so that they would be out of the way when they finished off the Jews.  Then the people could come back and take the property which belonged to the Jews.  The Arabs who stayed actually had money and property and are now living as citizens of Israel.  In a way, it looks like Tinny had no problem with Arafat trying to take over Jordan for the "Palestinians," did you, Tinny?  Can we mention here, Tinny, an anniversary for Black September, or would that be going against your delicate feelings?  By the way, Tinny, many of the Arabs who left were not natives to the land.  They came from surrounding countries, just like Arafat's family came from Egypt.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Are you still pimping this crap?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Yes, Tinmore. You can't deny the truth.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I don't.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 24, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


There is the real truth, and then there is the Arab truth.  It all depends on which truth a person wants to believe.  Meanwhile, Tinny, keep track of the dead in Syria.  Maybe on the 30th anniversary of this, someone like you will come up with the Zionists were behind it and that's the honest-to-God truth.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 24, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jordan killed many Palestinians during Back September 1970, and drove alot of them out of Jordan.  Meanwhile, no Jews are allowed to live in Jordan.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2012)

tinny is probably a support of the "CALIPHATE DELUSION"  with all of its inherent filth


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


More non-sequitur drivel, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


1.85 million inhabitants of Mandate Palestine in 1948.
650,000 Jews.
Therefore: Jewish State.

What, exactly, "does not follow?"


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Nothing follows from those numbers.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



wrong agan    the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE   was no different from the scores of other genoicides comitted by muslims who adhere to the concepts of SHARIAH LAW     The armenians rebelled agains their enslaved status as DHIMMIS       Muslims murdered several million Biafrans for the same reason and several million   Sudanese.    Jews do not have a concept of dhimmia and, in fact,  never engaged in Genocide     -----not even remotely close     Sherri suupports genocide under the rules of shariah as does   georgie  which no only allows the genocide of persons who refuse enslavement to islamic rule-----but actually DEMANDS IT


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


One-third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish State upon a majority of Palestinians in 1948 follows from those numbers.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*If Jews didn't invent slavery, they wrote the owners' manual:*

"However, once the modern state had come into existence, the Jewish community lost its powers to punish or intimidate the individual Jew. The bonds of one of the most closed of 'closed societies', *one of the most totalitarian societies in the whole history of mankind* were snapped."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 24, 2012)

Shahak is about as believable on Judaism as Hirsan Ali or Walid Shoebat on Islam.......


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Shahak is about as believable on Judaism as Hirsan Ali or Walid Shoebat on Islam.......


""Shahak is an outstanding scholar, with remarkable insight and depth of knowledge. His work is informed and penetrating, a contribution of great value.&#8217;
&#8211; Noam Chomsky
&#8216;The future of the Palestinian people would have looked much brighter if there had been more Israelis like Shahak ... An outstanding personality.&#8217;
&#8211; The Jerusalem Times
&#8216;Shahak is a very brave man who should be honored for his services to humanity ... One of the most remarkable individuals in the contemporary Middle East.&#8217;
&#8211; Edward Said
&#8216;This is a remarkable book ...[It] deserves a wide readership, not only among Jews, but among Christians who seek a fuller understanding both of historical Judaism and of modern-day Israel."&#8217;

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/cur_sit/shahak.html#2


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Shahak is about as believable on Judaism as Hirsan Ali or Walid Shoebat on Islam.......
> ...


We all learned about this Shahak fellow from the NeoNazis/Islamofascists.  He is one of their favorite Jews on the hate sites.  Meanwhile all he was was a chemistry professor who was a Communist and hated all religions.  I am willing to bet that little Georgie here never read the rebuttal to Shahak's work by Werner Cohn.  I wonder if little Georgie knows that Shahak's work is published by a NeoNazi publishing house in France.  No doubt the stuff which comes out of NeoNazi publishing houses is right up his alley.  By the way, if I got a buck for each time posters with the mind set of Georgie brought up this Shahak character, I could probably take the money and go for a luxury cruise around the world.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 25, 2012)

"Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen. He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001. *He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist.* He was also the author of the highly acclaimed Jewish Fundamentalism in Israel (Pluto Press 1999) and Open Secrets: Israeli Nuclear and Foreign Policies(Pluto Press 1997)."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years

You have a real problem criticizing other fundamentalists, don't you?
Has the Jewish State ever taken an action you disagree with?
What's the name of that Neo-Nazi publishing house in France?
Do you mean this Werner Cohn?
Maybe you can link to some of his rebuttals to Israel Shahak.

The simple fact that you don't even make an attempt at refuting the content of Shahak's allegations about the closed nature of Jewish societies speaks volumes about your motives and knowledge base.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen. He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001. *He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist.* He was also the author of the highly acclaimed Jewish Fundamentalism in Israel (Pluto Press 1999) and Open Secrets: Israeli Nuclear and Foreign Policies(Pluto Press 1997)."
> 
> Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years
> 
> ...


WERNER COHN on SHAHAK:

Shahak: The Jews are Bad


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _One-third of the population of Mandate Palestine inflicted a Jewish State upon a majority of Palestinians in 1948 follows from those numbers._


Like mexican "palestinians" in California?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen. He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001. *He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist.* He was also the author of the highly acclaimed Jewish Fundamentalism in Israel (Pluto Press 1999) and Open Secrets: Israeli Nuclear and Foreign Policies(Pluto Press 1997)."
> 
> Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years
> 
> ...



The site you have linked to as a 'source' above is a noted hate speech site:  it is NOT in any sense a news outlet.  Chomsky is another extreme leftist whose field of expertise is LINGUISTICS, not history.  And Said is an Arabist.

It's all too obvious that you have chosen ONLY the extreme left as your 'reference', carefully avoiding the entire mainstream segment of the spectrum as though it were radioactive........


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Shahak  was  very much a  COMMUNIST      not just leftist----ALL COMMUNIST    and his big issue was  ANTI RELIGION         he was never assassinated       Salmon Rushdie is still hiding and shahak lived to a ripe old age and freely walked the streets of  Israel          thanks for highlighting the extreme tolerance for dissidence which characterizes Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Shahak  was  very much a  COMMUNIST      not just leftist----ALL COMMUNIST    and his big issue was  ANTI RELIGION         he was never assassinated       Salmon Rushdie is still hiding and shahak lived to a ripe old age and freely walked the streets of  Israel          thanks for highlighting the extreme tolerance for dissidence which characterizes Israel


It is pathetic how those like little Georgie constantly pull up the same stuff year after year.  I guess it is because they don't have much so it is the same old, same old we see from them.  This Shahak character not only has been pulled up constantly by anti-Semites and NeoNazis, but also Muslims posting on these boards.  It is like they are all reading the same handbook.  Meanwhile, as they are pulling up the same old stuff, the Muslims are still being intolerant and killing those who don't believe as they do while in Israel people can follow their beliefs in peace.   For example, the Bahaiis are being killed in Iran, but they have a beautiful temple in Israel where nobody is bothering them.   The same goes for the Ahmadi Muslims in Israel with their beautiful mosque and who are being harassed and killed in Muslim countries.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 25, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Actually, what follows from those numbers is that the Jews had a significant population, and the Arabs could have accepted the Partition Plan at that time.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

I will help you     forever-----georgie advocates ----that when islamo nazis are a MAJORITY-----the rights of jews be determined by VOTE   

Adolf abu ali-----had the same idea    

In the USA-----slave owners had the same idea regarding the rights of blacks

   in the mind of georgie and other islamo nazis------HE HAS DEFINED 
                    "DEMOCRACY"  

   really-----I have come across  many people who post on the net who insist----if a country VOTES FOR SHARIAH------then the only democratic thing to do is impose it-------and disenfranchise all non muslims       This principle was BREACHED in  SUDAN   in which a partition of that country would not have passed a    GENERAL VOTE ------thus georgie supports the continued murder of men, rape of women and  enslavment of children under the PRINCIPLES OF DEMOCRACY


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 25, 2012)

The Partition Plan was devised by the UN and presented to both groups.

The Zionists accepted their 'half a loaf':  the Pals rejected theirs.

The Pals rejected theirs *on the 'advice' (spelled 'ORDERS') of their Arab League brethren in Egypt, Syria, Jordan and elsewhere - who came together to attack the Zionists even as they declared the State of Israel.

And yes, the Zionists and the Pals fought over territory within the Mandate - and yes, some 'indigenous residents' of each group were evicted, some with no compensation.  ON BOTH SIDES.  

It was the Jordanians who committed the ethnic cleansing of East Jerusalem - which is HOW  EJ got to be 'Arab', because the Jewish Arabs who'd lived there for centuries were forced out at gunpoint by the Jordanian Army.

How can anyone blame 'the Zionists' for the choices which the Pals made????  And since a lot of those choices were based on what the Arab League dictated - how can anyone NOT consider the AL boycott and ethnic cleansing (from back in '47!!!) to be relevant????


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years_


Ah, the nutcase long as dead, but still goes on stinking, like soviet Pravda, attracting flies.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

It was the Jordanians who committed the ethnic cleansing of East Jerusalem - which is HOW  EJ got to be 'Arab', because the Jewish Arabs who'd lived there for centuries were forced out at gunpoint by the Jordanian Army.


I am sorry    not exactly----the jewish population of east jerusalem was under STARVATION SIEGE  for ---I believe about a year------the gunpoint stuff was actually killing-----the survivors were RESCUED      An interesting factoid of   islamic history------is that many of the genocides were enacted by  STARVATION SIEGE------populations were sequestered----either on islands or ------some wilderness places-------and starved to death          In fact in recent history that is how the   Nigerian muslims got rid of a few million christians   (biafrans)

How can anyone blame 'the Zionists' for the choices which the Pals made????  And since a lot of those choices were based on what the Arab League dictated - how can anyone NOT consider the AL boycott and ethnic cleansing (from back in '47!!!) to be relevant????[/QUOTE]


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _The simple fact that you don't even make an attempt at refuting the content of Shahak's allegations about the closed nature of Jewish societies speaks volumes about your motives and knowledge base._


Drivel is drivel is drivel, there's nothing to "refute", of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

The  "closed nature"  of jewish societies?        I wonder what SHAHAK  said about  "the closed nature of jewish societies"     "closed"  in what way?      Societies that are involved in their own traditions -----all tend to be a bit "closed"      he is probably referring to the very religious----his pet hatred as a  VERY COMMUNISTIC COMMUNIST


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen. He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001. *He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist.* He was also the author of the highly acclaimed Jewish Fundamentalism in Israel (Pluto Press 1999) and Open Secrets: Israeli Nuclear and Foreign Policies(Pluto Press 1997)."
> ...


*What are Cohn's thoughts on killing "good" civilians?*

"When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ... *Under no circumstances should an Arab be trusted*, even if he makes an impression of being civilized ... In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even *enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians,* that is, civilians who are ostensibly good."

*What about you, ever kill any good civilians?*

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Shahak is a boring topic      He engaged in a kind of TORTURED SOPHISTRY    in order to knock  jewish religion.     His interpretations of various lines in the talmud were so  SOPHIST TO HIS PURPOSES--------that he was simply damned annoying        For the record  ---his style was very much in vogue in a significant  segment of israeli society----to wit   RADICAL COMMUNISTS       They tried to OUT DO each other  -----somehow they seem to have died away       I do not think that there is a hard core marxist  communist party in Israel anymore-----when I was a kid there were at least two


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The  "closed nature"  of jewish societies?        I wonder what SHAHAK  said about  "the closed nature of jewish societies"     "closed"  in what way?      Societies that are involved in their own traditions -----all tend to be a bit "closed"      he is probably referring to the very religious----his pet hatred as a  VERY COMMUNISTIC COMMUNIST


"After the 1982 Lebanon War he also wrote of Israeli abuses in Lebanon.[6] Shahak promoted the theory that Israel's religious interpretation of Jewish history led it to disregard Arab human rights.[10] 

"He also began to argue that Zionism was a '*regime based on structural discrimination and racism.*'

"Reviewer Sheldon Richman explains that for Shahak, Zionism was both a reflection of, and capitulation to, European antisemitism, 'since it, like the anti-Semites, holds that Jews are everywhere aliens who would best be isolated from the rest of the world.'"

Israel Shahak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Do you have any proof Shahak was a communist?*


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Shahak is a boring topic      He engaged in a kind of TORTURED SOPHISTRY    in order to knock  jewish religion.     His interpretations of various lines in the talmud were so  SOPHIST TO HIS PURPOSES--------that he was simply damned annoying        For the record  ---his style was very much in vogue in a significant  segment of israeli society----to wit   RADICAL COMMUNISTS       They tried to OUT DO each other  -----somehow they seem to have died away       I do not think that there is a hard core marxist  communist party in Israel anymore-----when I was a kid there were at least two



Every attempt to knock the jews is tortured sophistry--just ask one.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 25, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> The Partition Plan was devised by the UN and presented to both groups.
> 
> The Zionists accepted their 'half a loaf':  the Pals rejected theirs.
> 
> ...


The Zionists owned 16% of the land of Mandate Palestine, yet they received 55% in the partition plan.
Jews composed one-third of Mandate Palestine's population.
700,000 Arabs were evicted and their homes, businesses, and bank accounts were annexed by Jews.
How many Jews in Mandate Palestine shared the same fate?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > The Partition Plan was devised by the UN and presented to both groups.
> ...




What percentage of mandate palestine land  did  ARABS OWN????   bank accounts?     what percentage of mandate arabs HAD BANK ACCOUNTS?----I got news for you---they did not even have floors-----most of those who LEFT   lived in mud floored huts      "businesses"     what businesses?      They packed up the donkey with whatever valuables they had and walked off           I know eyewitnesses.     Most were hut dwellers-----day laborers----the people with real houses generally STAYED 

as to jews----lots of jews actually LOST LAND---and REAL houses-------East Jerusalem ---Hebron   and then----there were the jews trapped in the oppression of shariah cesspits in neighboring countries    

for real figures----you should seek real figures      I am intrigued regarding the  "BANK ACCOUNTS'     that should be easy     HOW MUCH MONEY WAS "CONFISCATED"

In the shariah cesspit   some of my relatives fled-----the people had to pay the arabs just to walk thru a village-----they paid virtually every step of the way with whatever they had of value


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > The Partition Plan was devised by the UN and presented to both groups.
> ...



About an equal number of Jews were evicted from Arab countries.  My good friend's family were evicted from Egypt.
Where did you get the 16% ownership figure?  I had heard that the Jewish National Fund bought up alot more land than that.
As far as the population, it was almost 50/50.  Life is not always fair, as I'm sure we've all learned from our personal lives.  Don't forget the Arab nation, as a whole, has ALOT of land, and natural resources to boot.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why Georgie Boy, it sounds just like what the Muslims are doing when it comes down to the non believers and even other Muslims.  Apparently you have no problem with that up since you would never bring up something like this.  All your focus is on the Jews and not at all what your friends (or maybe even your fellow Muslims for all we know) are doing and have done in the past.
Libyan Imam After Ambassador Attack: &#8216;Destroy the Rancorous Christians&#8217; and Detonate Your Wrath | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > The Partition Plan was devised by the UN and presented to both groups.
> ...


Here we go again with the same stuff, and Georgie still doesn't bring up that the Hashemites from the Saudi Peninsula were given 78% of the Palestine Mandate.  I guess because the Hashemites are Muslims, Georgie doesn't care that they are rulers over the vast "Palestinian" population there.  Most of the land in the Palestine Mandate was owned by rich Turks; and after World War I, the land then belonged to the English.  I know that sticks in Georgie's craw.  Did you have relatives there, Georgie, that told you that they lost everything?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I had forgotten Transjordan which was lopped off by the Brits.  Is the law that a Jew can't be a citizen of Jordan still in effect?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hoss    in the propaganda that   GEORGIE QUOTES----the figures of ownership be "ARABS"   are determined by  -------subtracting the percentage of land oned by jews from   100%       do not even try to explain to georgie why that method does not make sense.     He thinks   "arabs owned"   the negev deserrt and the  dead sea


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Hoss    in the propaganda that   GEORGIE QUOTES----the figures of ownership be "ARABS"   are determined by  -------subtracting the percentage of land oned by jews from   100%       do not even try to explain to georgie why that method does not make sense.     He thinks   "arabs owned"   the negev deserrt and the  dead sea


But the Ayrabs invented algebra and they can make sugar out of shit!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoss    in the propaganda that   GEORGIE QUOTES----the figures of ownership be "ARABS"   are determined by  -------subtracting the percentage of land oned by jews from   100%       do not even try to explain to georgie why that method does not make sense.     He thinks   "arabs owned"   the negev deserrt and the  dead sea
> ...



Like a comedian said, "The one thing the Arabs invented was algebra, and thanks alot for that one!"
So my first year in high-school was miserable thanks to them?


----------



## pbel (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> 
> Hitler couldn't have planned the consequences any better:
> 
> ...



Sharon is one of those special killers who enjoyed their trade to the fullest....he would make Hitler blush...I believe that the state of the living dead is punishment by our maker for his brutal life of senseless killing.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> 
> Hitler couldn't have planned the consequences any better:
> 
> ...


These descriptions strangely resemble the carnage thrust upon the Jews and others by the Nazis during the Holocaust.
All I've heard from the terrorist lovers since 1945 is, "Why didn't the Jews resist? And why did they allow themselves to be led to slaughter?"
I have the same question about these camps. Let the Turnspeak roll.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2012)

pbel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> ...


It's wonderful how Pbel can overlook the vicious killers who have murdered millions and millions, like the millions of Christians in the Sudan and the millions pf Hindus in Banglaesh.  If Pbel were still a practicing Catholic, does he ever wonder what would happen to him in many Muslim countries if he wore a Crucifix and it was seen?  Meanwhile, if Pbel would take the time to research, he will find an old BBC interview with one of the leaders of Hamas saying that too much blame is being put on Sharon for this, and he names the Lebanese fellow who should really be blamed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

Notice   PEEBALLS   blames  sharon for acts  ------in which he took no part at all-------his part was NOT PREVENTING THE CHRISTIAN LEBANESE FROM ENTERING THE CAMP-----and that was IT         He would have no way of knowing just what they were going to do------but PEE BALLS  actually accuses him of being as BARBARIC AS THE FILTHY PIGS OF THE  'holy'  ROMAN EMPIRE       Sorry  Peeballs-----but those maronites are catholics----unfortunately they picked up a bit of their culture from the  "holy"  ROMAN EMPIRE-------ie yours-----the ones that enjoyed watching  live people being fed to lions      Do not worry------over time the descendants of the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     have gradually and definitely thrown off most of the filth they inherited from ROME     -------and they are getting better and better every day


----------



## pbel (Sep 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Notice   PEEBALLS   blames  sharon for acts  ------in which he took no part at all-------his part was NOT PREVENTING THE CHRISTIAN LEBANESE FROM ENTERING THE CAMP-----and that was IT         He would have no way of knowing just what they were going to do------but PEE BALLS  actually accuses him of being as BARBARIC AS THE FILTHY PIGS OF THE  'holy'  ROMAN EMPIRE       Sorry  Peeballs-----but those maronites are catholics----unfortunately they picked up a bit of their culture from the  "holy"  ROMAN EMPIRE-------ie yours-----the ones that enjoyed watching  live people being fed to lions      Do not worry------over time the descendants of the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     have gradually and definitely thrown off most of the filth they inherited from ROME     -------and they are getting better and better every day



Rose his own government punished him for him for his in-acton...he was a modern Ratko Milandic and should be sent to trial at the Hague if he ever wakes up!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Hoss    in the propaganda that   GEORGIE QUOTES----the figures of ownership be "ARABS"   are determined by  -------subtracting the percentage of land oned by jews from   100%       do not even try to explain to georgie why that method does not make sense.     He thinks   "arabs owned"   the negev deserrt and the  dead sea


In fact, I made no claim regarding who owned the remaining 84% of Mandate Palestine.
Jews owned 16% and the UN Partition Plan gave them 55%.
Jews were one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948.
One person; one vote and there's no Jewish State in Mandate Palestine.
And it doesn't matter how many crimes Muslim fundamentalists have committed before or since.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoss    in the propaganda that   GEORGIE QUOTES----the figures of ownership be "ARABS"   are determined by  -------subtracting the percentage of land oned by jews from   100%       do not even try to explain to georgie why that method does not make sense.     He thinks   "arabs owned"   the negev deserrt and the  dead sea
> ...



Jews were a significant population in    the palestine mandate and in danger of  annihilation by your fellow islamo nazis------like the    CHRISTIANS OF SOUTHERN SUDAN ----there were saved by partition ------as were the muslims of INDIA  -----saved by partition-----try to live with it        Of course I would expect a person like you to VOTE FOR GENOCIDE      rather than partition------it is an aspect of your  "ETHICS"          Try to get over the fact that   even though  GERMANY  voted for  GENOCIDE-------some people were saved   and even though     if SLAVERY  had been put to  POPULAR VOTE in   1850 in the USA------SLAVERY WOULD HAVE WON-------the fact is that  -----righteousness won the day no matter how that fact rankles you and yours


----------



## pbel (Sep 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Notice   PEEBALLS   blames  sharon for acts  ------in which he took no part at all-------his part was NOT PREVENTING THE CHRISTIAN LEBANESE FROM ENTERING THE CAMP-----and that was IT         He would have no way of knowing just what they were going to do------but PEE BALLS  actually accuses him of being as BARBARIC AS THE FILTHY PIGS OF THE  'holy'  ROMAN EMPIRE       Sorry  Peeballs-----but those maronites are catholics----unfortunately they picked up a bit of their culture from the  "holy"  ROMAN EMPIRE-------ie yours-----the ones that enjoyed watching  live people being fed to lions      Do not worry------over time the descendants of the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     have gradually and definitely thrown off most of the filth they inherited from ROME     -------and they are getting better and better every day



Jump to: navigation, search






What say you IKooksie?





http://search.aol.com/aol/search?q=sharon+punished+for+sabra+shantila&s_it=spelling&v_t=comsearch51

Front page of Kahan Commission report 
The Kahan Commission (&#1493;&#1506;&#1491;&#1514; &#1499;&#1492;&#1503, formally known as the Commission of Inquiry into the Events at the Refugee Camps in Beirut, was established by the Israeli government on 28 September 1982, to investigate the Sabra and Shatila Massacre (16 September-18 September, 1982). The Kahan Commission was chaired by the President of the Supreme Court, Yitzhak Kahan. Its other two members were Supreme Court Judge Aharon Barak, and Major-General (res.) Yona Efrat. The Commission was to make recommendations on Israeli involvement in the massacre through an investigation of:
 [A]ll the facts and factors connected with the atrocity carried out by a unit of the Lebanese Forces against the civilian population in the Shatilla and Sabra camps. 
Following a four-month investigation, on 8 February 1983, the Kahan Commission submitted its report, which was released to the public by spokesman Bezalel Gordon simultaneously in Hebrew and English. It concluded that direct responsibility rested with the Gemayel Phalangists led by Fadi Frem, and that no Israelis were deemed directly responsible, although Israel was held to be indirectly responsible.
 The decision on the entry of the Phalangists into the refugee camps was taken without consideration of the danger - which the makers and executors of the decision were obligated to foresee as probable - the Phalangists would commit massacres and pogroms against the inhabitants of the camps, and without an examination of the means for preventing this danger. Similarly, it is clear from the course of events that when the reports began to arrive about the actions of the Phalangists in the camps, no proper heed was taken of these reports, the correct conclusions were not drawn from them, and no energetic and immediate action were taken to restrain the Phalangists and put a stop to their actions. 
The Defence Minister, Ariel Sharon, was found to bear personal responsibility[1] "for ignoring the danger of bloodshed and revenge" and "not taking appropriate measures to prevent bloodshed". Sharon's negligence in protecting the civilian population of Beirut, which had come under Israeli control, amounted to a non-fulfillment of a duty with which the Defence Minister was charged, and it was recommended that Sharon be dismissed as Defence Minister.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

pbel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> ...


Without hired killers like Sharon tyrants like Hitler wouldn't be able to murder millions for their God and Mammon.

Conservatives like Sharon base their moral compass on a "decider" like Adolph, or Uncle Joe or George W. Bush who serves as a legitimate authority for all their actions. This apparently hasn't changed in hundreds of years, and if contemporary US fascists masquerading as populists are any example, we won't be seeing a new Enlightenment any time soon.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Jews in Palestine were in no danger of extermination until the Balfour Declaration decided a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil would serve the same Royal purpose as the Ulster Plantation served for Charles I. The fact that you can't argue the morality of imposing a Jewish state on a majority of non-Jews in 1948 without bringing up Sudan, Pakistan, and India makes everything you post reek of filthy, hasbara propaganda.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 26, 2012)

pbel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Notice   PEEBALLS   blames  sharon for acts  ------in which he took no part at all-------his part was NOT PREVENTING THE CHRISTIAN LEBANESE FROM ENTERING THE CAMP-----and that was IT         He would have no way of knowing just what they were going to do------but PEE BALLS  actually accuses him of being as BARBARIC AS THE FILTHY PIGS OF THE  'holy'  ROMAN EMPIRE       Sorry  Peeballs-----but those maronites are catholics----unfortunately they picked up a bit of their culture from the  "holy"  ROMAN EMPIRE-------ie yours-----the ones that enjoyed watching  live people being fed to lions      Do not worry------over time the descendants of the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"     have gradually and definitely thrown off most of the filth they inherited from ROME     -------and they are getting better and better every day
> ...



The Israeli public was horrified by the news of the massacre, so some one had to take the blame, and since Sharon was Defense Minister, it was him, but to be fair the decision to trust the SLA in the camps was made much further down in the chain of command and passed forward as a recommended action.  Sharon took it to the security cabinet and there was a difference of opinion, but it was finally approved.  Clearly, it was a mistake to trust the Lebanese militia, and since Sharon was Defense Minister, it was ultimately his mistake.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

"Blame"   is a game in the military-----of course sharon was held responsible----HE WAS IN COMMAND ---that is how the military in the USA works too.      a very nice captain----in the US navy lost his command a few years ago------because due to the carelessness of the crew----a kid fell over board and died     My son was in the navy at the time.       The poor captain really had nothing to do with the accident but it HAPPENED ON HIS WATCH-----same thing with Sharon      SO?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

for the record----the above piece of reeking nazi shit is claiming that   muslims comitted no violence against jews either in Palestine or in muslim countries UNTIL   in  1917----some buy named  BALFOUR   suggested that palestine would be a nice homeland for jews------in an obscure letter         The above reeking nazi piece of shit      INSISTS


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



In fact, the Jews in Palestine were in no actual danger of extermination after the Balfour Declaration, either, unless the Arabs were going to talk them to death.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > In September of 1982, between 700 and 3500 Lebanese and Palestinian civilians were massacred in the refugee camps of Sabra and Shatila near Beirut, Lebanon. The IDF had surrounded and controlled access to both camps, and late in the afternoon of Friday, 16th the IDF allowed the first of 1500 Phalangist militiamen to enter the camps.
> ...


*Because the PLO fighters left the camps prior to the massacres.*

"The Sabra and Shatila massacre was the slaughter of between 762 and 3,500 Palestinian and Lebanese Shiite civilians, by a Lebanese Christian Phalangist militia, in the Sabra and Shatila Palestinian refugee camps in Beirut, Lebanon between September 16 and September 18, 1982, during the Lebanese civil war.

"The massacre was presented as retaliation for the assassination of newly elected Lebanese president Bachir Gemayel, the leader of the Lebanese Kataeb Party. It was wrongly assumed that Palestinian militants had carried out the assassination, which is now generally attributed to native, pro-Syrian militants.

"Israel invaded Lebanon with the intention of rooting out the PLO. Under the supervision of the Multinational Force the PLO withdrew from Lebanon following weeks of battles in West Beirut and shortly before the massacre took place."

Can you think of any valid purpose Sharon would have had for allowing revenge-seeking militia to have access to unarmed civilians for three days?

Sabra and Shatila massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


My question was about why didn't the people defend themselves.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*How many "mistakes" did the heroic Jews make in Sabra and Shatila?*

"On the morning of 18 September, Morris Draper, another of President Reagan's envoys dispatched to Beirut, sent a message to Sharon alleging Israeli responsibility: 'You must stop the massacres. They are obscene. I have an officer in the camp counting the bodies. You ought to be ashamed. They situation is rotten and terrible. *They are killing children*. You are in absolute control of the area, and therefore responsible for that area.' 

"But the responsibility was greater than Draper suggested. On 15 September Israeli troops had surrounded Sabra and Shatila. They were never more than 300 yards away from the camps and sometimes as close as 50 yards.

"Moreover, Israeli soldiers were on the roof of the Kuwait embassy nearby and could see what was happening in both camps. *There is a mass of evidence to show that the Israelis knew that a massacre was in progress by Thursday evening but did nothing to stop it until Saturday morning.*"

The IDF not only allowed the Phalange to enter the camps, it also prevented the civilians of Sabra and Shatila to flee from their murders. Does that count as one or multiple "mistakes" in your accounting?

On the 29th anniversary of the Sabra and Shatila massacre | Mondoweiss


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Your question is about why unarmed women, children, and the elderly didn't defend themselves against heavily armed militia?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have any explanation, Georgie, as to why the other Arab countries didn't step in to save those  thousands and thousands of Palestinians murdered by the previous King of Jordan?  Surely there were telephone's during that time where the Palestinians could have called out to some of their Arab brethren to come help save them.  After all, the Arabs had Russian MIGs.
I certainly hope that when it is the 30th anniversary of the event now happening in Syria that Georgie spends as much time commemorating the deaths of what could land up to be in the tens of thousands and maybe even more.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



The Lebanese militia had convinced the IDF that there were 2,000 to 3,000 PLO militant still in the camps so when the Lebanese went in the Israeli soldiers expected to hear gunfire and other signs of battle.  There is no reason to think that the Israeli soldiers or officers knew that the people being killed were mostly women, children and some elderly.  It was a terrible error in judgment to trust the Lebanese militia.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

military errors during war are always rampant.     Response by the people making the error is the clue to their intention.     The slitting of the throats of infants is considered an heroic act among members of the Ummah and is profusely rewarded.    Sharon was court martialed for believing some lies told him by some lebanese phalangists


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Yep. Just like the Jews who were marched to box cars. Anti-Semites always ask that question about the Jews. "Why did they allow themselves to be herded like sheep? Why didn't they resist?" Heavily armed thugs be damned.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

there was a huge difference between the jews murdered by the islamo nazis in the islamo nazi genocides in germany----and the  Lebanese christian attack on Sabra and Shatilla      Most important----the terrrorist islamo nazis of those two camps were ARMED ----it was an encampment of terrorists.     AND  there was ongoing conflict between the islamo nazis of  Lebanon and the christians    AND   the islamo nazis of Lebanon had engaged in horrific atrocities  against christians shortly before that event---in DAMOUR        The islamo nazi pigs in germany and europe simply attacked innocent and completely unarmed jews----completely unprovoked  ------just as they did in to chrisstians in   Sudan,   and  Nigeria,  and Armenia  and in hindus  in   east pakistan and continue to do so in  to hindus and christians in   Indonesia and Kenya


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 27, 2012)

Christians in Lebanon, before the Muslims killed them off, were known as "Arab Christians", because of the way they dressed, the language they spoke, etc.  That's why it was rumored that Sharon said, "Arabs kill Arabs, and they blame the Jews".  Georgie even blamed Israel for Syria's current revolution, and Assad's massacres of his own people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 27, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Christians in Lebanon, before the Muslims killed them off, were known as "Arab Christians", because of the way they dressed, the language they spoke, etc.  That's why it was rumored that Sharon said, "Arabs kill Arabs, and they blame the Jews".  Georgie even blamed Israel for Syria's current revolution, and Assad's massacres of his own people.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

My unnamed  former   FBI agent -----told me so...................   and my dozens of "other sources said"       and   "we all know-----that ----US troops are---here and there and everywhere"          and   the entire arab spring      and       the cholera epidemic of  1947  have been machinations of the    ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA


I first encountered LOTS OF MUSLIMS----highly educated----the cream of  muslim youth from more than a dozen muslim countries       way back -----45 years ago       One of the first of the most fascinating phrases I learned was     "ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA"         no matter what disaster took place back home       from assassinations to epidemics to typhoons -------it was all the  MACHIINATIONS OF THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA              somehow the phrase seems to have falled out of favor        I am surprised that tinnie does not use it    

     anyone remember the  pakistani civil war of  1971?       YUP----you guessed it------THE ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


There was no error in judgement of any kind.
Jews were watching the massacres unfold from fifty yards away.

"Israeli soldiers were on the roof of the Kuwait embassy nearby and could see what was happening in both camps. There is a mass of evidence to show that the Israelis knew that a massacre was in progress by Thursday evening but did nothing to stop it until Saturday morning." 

"There is further evidence which indicates the extent of Israel's complicity in the massacre. The *discovery in one of the camps of an Israeli sergeant's identity tag* does not prove that he actually took part in the killing but it is significant that the Israeli army did not allow him to appear before the Israeli Commission of Enquiry. 

"More importantly, the Israelis were prepared to assist their Phalangist allies in a number of different ways: they lent bulldozers so that the killers could bury some of the dead; *they fired flares throughout the night of 16 September--at a rate of two a minute according to one Israeli soldier* -- so that the killers could see what they were doing; worst of all, they prevented civilians from fleeing and forced those who tried back into the camps."

*Why did the heroic Jews force women and children back into the camps?*

On the 29th anniversary of the Sabra and Shatila massacre | Mondoweiss


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lots of mistakes are made in the military -----even during peace time there are avoidable accidental deaths  just in training  "games"     There were a few during my time in active duty      In the course of war  there are LOTS AND LOTS OF MISTAKES   -----the comment made by the NAZI PIG    "how many mistakes did the JEWs  make"    is typical of  nazi shit pigs         for the record--------all militaries lose lots of people thru friendly fire-----in war time and lose lots of the enemy  unneccessarily     STINKING SHIT NAZI PIGS KNOW THAT FACT------but like to  exploit   the    JEW   issue ------because they are shit and always have   "jew" on their lump of shit brains


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Of course it was a mistake.  It is foolish to pretend that Israel wanted this massacre.  It obviously served no useful purpose and the reactions of both the Israeli government and the Israeli people after news of it came showed no one was more horrified by these events than the Israelis.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

So far none of the islamo nazi pigs have provided ANYTHING to suggest that   either Sharon or the IDF  took part in or planned the  massacre in Sabra and Shatilla -----and they certainly had absolutely nothing to do with the islamic rape and murder of little girls fest      and of as many obscene for allah  mutilations as they could manage in Damour        The most the pigs can assert is    THE JOOOOOOS WERE THERE     ----which in the minds of the meccaist dogs makes   THE JOOOOOOOOS   responsible.       why?    because the dogs of mecca see themselves as so stupid that they cannot function at all without JOOOOOOOOS  telling them what to do and what  SHOULD HAPPEN TO THEM


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The useful purpose the massacres served was Ariel Sharon's need to avenge the murder of Bachir Gemayel, a useful Christian tool in expanding Greater Israel's northern border. 

Whatever purpose Israel pursued in Sabra and Shatila in 1982, it was at least as useful as the deliberate killing of 34 US sailors and Marines aboard the USS Liberty in 1967.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You know very well, georgie, that Israelis would never purposely kill Americans.  That is the job of Arabs/Muslims, and they've done it by the thousands.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> So far none of the islamo nazi pigs have provided ANYTHING to suggest that   either Sharon or the IDF  took part in or planned the  massacre in Sabra and Shatilla -----and they certainly had absolutely nothing to do with the islamic rape and murder of little girls fest      and of as many obscene for allah  mutilations as they could manage in Damour        The most the pigs can assert is    THE JOOOOOOS WERE THERE     ----which in the minds of the meccaist dogs makes   THE JOOOOOOOOS   responsible.       why?    because the dogs of mecca see themselves as so stupid that they cannot function at all without JOOOOOOOOS  telling them what to do and what  SHOULD HAPPEN TO THEM


Hasbarosie gets it wrong again.
Are you paid by the lie or the fallacy?

"On the morning of 18 September, Morris Draper, another of President Reagan's envoys dispatched to Beirut, sent a message to Sharon alleging Israeli responsibility: 'You must stop the massacres. They are obscene. I have an officer in the camp counting the bodies. You ought to be ashamed. They situation is rotten and terrible. *They are killing children*. You are in absolute control of the area, and therefore responsible for that area.'"

The IDF was the Occupying Power in West Beirut.
The (brain-dead) pig Sharon was in charge of the IDF.
Sharon's a war criminal who RICHLY deserves his fate.

On the 29th anniversary of the Sabra and Shatila massacre | Mondoweiss


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Would you happen to know how many times the US Congressional Medal of Honor has been awarded in friendly fire incidents?

"McGonagle (Liberty's Captain) received the Medal of Honor, the highest U.S. medal, for his actions.[42][43] The Medal of Honor is generally presented by the President of the United States in the White House,[43][44] but this time it was awarded at the Washington Navy Yard by the Secretary of the Navy in an unpublicized ceremony, breaking with established tradition.[43]

"Other Liberty sailors received decorations for their actions during and after the attack, but most of the award citations omitted mention of Israel as the perpetrator. In 2009, however, a Silver Star awarded to crewmember *Terry Halbardier, who braved machine-gun and cannon fire to repair a damaged antenna that restored the ship's communications,* in the award citation named Israel as the attacker."

USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is not one single survivor of that attack who believes it was accidental.

As for the thousands of Americans killed by Muslims, all but three thousand would be alive today if they had refused to take part in a pair of illegal invasions of Muslim countries. And those who died on 911 perished because of decades of blind US support for the Jewish state.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > So far none of the islamo nazi pigs have provided ANYTHING to suggest that   either Sharon or the IDF  took part in or planned the  massacre in Sabra and Shatilla -----and they certainly had absolutely nothing to do with the islamic rape and murder of little girls fest      and of as many obscene for allah  mutilations as they could manage in Damour        The most the pigs can assert is    THE JOOOOOOS WERE THERE     ----which in the minds of the meccaist dogs makes   THE JOOOOOOOOS   responsible.       why?    because the dogs of mecca see themselves as so stupid that they cannot function at all without JOOOOOOOOS  telling them what to do and what  SHOULD HAPPEN TO THEM
> ...


Of course Georgie, the shill for some Muslim group (I hope the pay is good because I hear living in Los Angeles is expensive), would never call those Muslims pigs who are responsible for the deaths of millions of innocent people, now would you, Georgie?  Let's face it -- Georgie can spend days on this one subject, but he will never ever bring up the murders committed by Muslims.  Mums the word on those events -- whether they happened to the Armenians, the Hindus, the Christians and even other Muslims such as the event known as Black September and even what is happening in Syria these days.  He can't even keep up with the events happening right now in today's world while he obsesses over this one thing because the Israelis were involved.  

Sudanese regime bombs its own people in attack on bustling marketplace | Fox News


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


From your link:

"The attack came even as al-Bashir, who is wanted for genocide by the International Criminal Court, and his South Sudan counterpart, Salva Kiir, were meeting in Ethiopia *to reach a deal to allow oil to flow* across the vague border separating the nations, which were divided last year amid an ongoing and bloody civil war."

Sudanese regime bombs its own people in attack on bustling marketplace | Fox News

I suppose it's expecting too much from conservatives to make the connection between corporate control of Arab oil today and the first British military governor of Jerusalem in 1922 longing for a little loyal Jewish Ulster in the heart of Arab oil?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

I suppose it's expecting too much from conservatives to make the connection between corporate control of Arab oil today and the first British military governor of Jerusalem in 1922 longing for a little loyal Jewish Ulster in the heart of Arab oil?


I suppose its too much to ask ----that georgie grasp the fact that  when  the OTTOMANS   seeking to SELL LAND   for---<gasp> money  decided to mitigate the shit of shariah which denies jews   INCLUDING JEWS BORN IN PALESTINE or in any country in the grip of the shit of shariah------it was the OTTOMANS who------facilitated the   FAIT ACCOMPLI  which was the state of Israel LONG BEFORE  1922

   poor georgie----he cannot bring himself to blame it on those really responsible-----THE OTTOMANS WANTED MONEY FOR THE LAND THEY OWNED      that land they could not sell to muslims and -----even if muslims lived on it and used it-----NEVER PAID TAXES---poor georgie.    But its not oil that bothers georgie----its the loss of his favorite------SHARIAH LAW  ---LEGALIZED RAPE----LEGALIZED ENSLAVEMENT OF CHILDREN


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I fail to connect your rambling about oil to a civilian market being bombed by the Government.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It looks like Georgie is being a good Muslim today.  He can never blame Muslim leaders for murdering their own people.  Will he even blame the Christians for the Sudanese murdering over 2,000,000 of them?  No doubt, if he could figure out a way, he will blame the millions of Hindus for their being murdered by the Muslims in Bangladesh.  Since Georgie brought up the British, who does he think noticed that the Arabs were coming in hordes from their surrounding impoverished countries when the Jews had jobs for them?  Anyhow, it is nice that Christian Southern Sudan has broken away, and we all hope for the best for them in the future.  By the way, Georgie, even though the President of Sudan was out of the country, there are still ways he could have ordered the bombing of his own people.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

so    georgie------is suggesting that  a  COMMANDING OFFICER in a foreign land-----if faced with a conflict between  TWO FACTIONS IN THAT FOREIGN LAND -------must intervene ----thus risking the lives of his men------for the sake of a  DOMESTIC DISPUTE in the foreign land   

keep in mind      posters    GEORGIE CLAIMS ----that if  american troops enter   PAKISTAN        and some sunnis and shiites are KILLING each other---------an american general MUST order HIS AMERICAN TROOPS into the FRAY      to save one side of the other   

     AMERICAN SOLDIERS       YOU MUST DIE TO SAVE THE SHIITES OF KARACHI!!!!!!!

       go to hell    georgie       If I were a commanding officer in Pakistan over american troops ------I would not send them to their deaths to keep AHMAD FROM MURDERING AHMAD


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> so    georgie------is suggesting that  a  COMMANDING OFFICER in a foreign land-----if faced with a conflict between  TWO FACTIONS IN THAT FOREIGN LAND -------must intervene ----thus risking the lives of his men------for the sake of a  DOMESTIC DISPUTE in the foreign land
> 
> keep in mind      posters    GEORGIE CLAIMS ----that if  american troops enter   PAKISTAN        and some sunnis and shiites are KILLING each other---------an american general MUST order HIS AMERICAN TROOPS into the FRAY      to save one side of the other
> 
> ...


The COMMANDING OFFICER of an OCCUPYING POWER is responsible for everything that occurs within the territory his forces OCCUPY. International law required Sharon to stop the war crimes in Sabra and Shatila since they would NOT have been occurring without the Israeli presence.

Putting a mindless drone like you in charge of the US military would ensure SHARIA LAW in America within a generation.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so    georgie------is suggesting that  a  COMMANDING OFFICER in a foreign land-----if faced with a conflict between  TWO FACTIONS IN THAT FOREIGN LAND -------must intervene ----thus risking the lives of his men------for the sake of a  DOMESTIC DISPUTE in the foreign land
> ...




  Try again     tinnie who obviously never served      the FIRST RESPONSIBILITY of a soldier is   THE SAVING OF HIS OWN LIFE and a close second is the saving of the lives of his fellows  (that's 'mates' in the Navy)     The first responsibility of a  CO   is the lives of the men serving under him.        Shariah law is not related in any way to  USA military law      it is very much like the laws of the third reich ----your side


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


So you admit to being confused about the connection between the profit$ from arms sales and oil sales and a governmental decision that resulted in murdered civilians? I'm guessing that means you're still perplexed over your government's decision to secure Iraqi oil fields even as rampant looting of museums was taking place? It's not that complex; political colonialism spawned an imperialist system in which the economic needs of the capitalist states trump all other considerations.

Omelets and eggs, remember?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

sorry    not  "tinnie"  ---his  doppleganger ---"georgie"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

International law required Sharon to stop the war crimes in Sabra and Shatila since they would NOT have been occurring without the Israeli presence.


in fact International law did not require Sharon to do anything regarding the violence between factions in Lebanon-------it is true that if  Israel HAD been there-----lots of little girls would  not have been raped and beheaded in the presence of their parents in DAMOUR   -------another reason   georgie resents the presence of the IDF


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so    georgie------is suggesting that  a  COMMANDING OFFICER in a foreign land-----if faced with a conflict between  TWO FACTIONS IN THAT FOREIGN LAND -------must intervene ----thus risking the lives of his men------for the sake of a  DOMESTIC DISPUTE in the foreign land
> ...


Since you have brought up Sharia Law, Georgie, is this what you are looking forward to happening here in America?  As one C.A.I.R. official once said -- We are not here in America to follow the Constitution but Sharia Law.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Of course Georgie has no problems when his fellow Muslims loot, nor does he have a problem when his fellow Muslims destroy the historic sites of others.  If the Muslims have destroyed a Hindu temple and built a mosque over the land, what does Georgie care?  Even when the Muslims destroy the shrines of other Muslims, Georgie has not a care in the world.  If you are so against capitalism, Georgie, why are you still here.  There are so many people in this world who would be happy to take your place in America.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> International law required Sharon to stop the war crimes in Sabra and Shatila since they would NOT have been occurring without the Israeli presence.
> 
> 
> in fact International law did not require Sharon to do anything regarding the violence between factions in Lebanon-------it is true that if  Israel HAD been there-----lots of little girls would  not have been raped and beheaded in the presence of their parents in DAMOUR   -------another reason   georgie resents the presence of the IDF


"The Phalangist militia based in Damour and Dayr al Nama had been blocking the coastal road.[3] *The Damour massacre was a response to the Karantina massacre* of January 18, 1976, in which Phalangists killed from 300 up to 1,500 people.[4][5]

"*It occurred as part of a series of events during the Lebanese Civil War*, in which Palestinians joined the Muslim forces,[6] in the context of the Christian-Muslim divide,[7] and soon Beirut was divided along the Green Line, with Christian enclaves to the east and Muslims to the west. [8]

Damour massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Absent the civil war in Lebanon, neither Karantina nor Damour would likely have occurred.
What 1948 event helped spawn civil war in Lebanon?

"*The establishment of the state of Israel* and the displacement of a hundred thousand Palestinian refugees to Lebanon (around 10% of the total population of the country) changed the demographics of Lebanon and provided a foundation for the long-term involvement of Lebanon in regional conflicts.

" By 1975, the presence of a foreign armed force in the form of the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) guerrillas, who exercised a veto on Lebanese politics, had a serious effect on Lebanon."

By 1982 the IDF was the Occupying Power in West Beirut.
That makes Sharon responsible for everything that happened in both camps.
If a Jewish state isn't inflicted upon a majority of Palestinians in 1948, Sharon might have done something constructive with his life.

Like found a cure for Alzheimers, maybe?

Lebanese Civil War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I have no use for fundamentalists of any kind, be they Christian, Muslim, Jew, or that particularly blood-thirsty edition know for American Exceptionalism. One CAIR official presents a much smaller threat to the Constitution than the current crop of Republicans AND Democrats in the US Congress, imho.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


It seems that there are other Muslims here pushing for Sharia Law in the U.S.  If the members serving in our Congress bother you now, Georgie, you can help the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt.  They need talented fellow like you there.  If the members of our Congress bother us, we just don't vote for them again.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

Who do "we" vote for?
If your " choice" is Republican OR Democrat and both parties depend on the richest 1% of voters to fund their campaigns, eternal war and endless debt will continue uninterrupted for 90% of Americans?
I can't help noticing how your first choice whenever something challenging appears is to cut and run.
Is that a trait you've developed by worshiping a slave of Imperial Rome?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Who do "we" vote for?
> If your " choice" is Republican OR Democrat and both parties depend on the richest 1% of voters to fund their campaigns, eternal war and endless debt will continue uninterrupted for 90% of Americans?
> I can't help noticing how your first choice whenever something challenging appears is to cut and run.
> Is that a trait you've developed by worshiping a slave of Imperial Rome?


I always write in Ronald Reagan.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _The establishment of the state of Israel and the displacement of a hundred thousand Palestinian refugees to Lebanon (around 10% of the total population of the country) changed the demographics of Lebanon and provided a foundation for the long-term involvement of Lebanon in regional conflicts. " By 1975, the presence of a foreign armed force in the form of the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) guerrillas, who exercised a veto on Lebanese politics, had a serious effect on Lebanon."_


Ah, palistanians failed to dislodge king Hussein, got a kick in the ass and landed in Lebanon, where they went on with their antics, of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgie is playing the  "WHAT IF GAME"      If  amina had aborted the rapist pig  1400 years ago-----there would be no problem in Lebanon----which would be  a nice calm civilized maronite country.    Genocides in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   in asia and africa and europe   WOULD HAVE NOT OCCURED


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The establishment of the state of Israel and the displacement of a hundred thousand Palestinian refugees to Lebanon (around 10% of the total population of the country) changed the demographics of Lebanon and provided a foundation for the long-term involvement of Lebanon in regional conflicts. " By 1975, the presence of a foreign armed force in the form of the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO) guerrillas, who exercised a veto on Lebanese politics, had a serious effect on Lebanon."_
> ...


Antics that would never have been required if the citizens of Mandate Palestine had voted on whether or not they wanted a Jewish state in 1948. You don't seem to have a credible answer to Israel's Original Sin, drivel; maybe you should ask Sharon?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Interesting. So, how may trashing host countries be required?


georgephillip said:


> _if the citizens of Mandate Palestine had voted on whether or not they wanted a Jewish state in 1948._


They didn't and it's their problem, of course. In a similar way if a well-sozzled honorable georgephillip were hit by a fire-truck, it wouldn't be a fault of a fire-dispatch which set the truck going, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _You don't seem to have a credible answer to Israel's Original Sin, drivel; maybe you should ask Sharon?_


Senile non-sequitur drivel.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Israel's original sin was not obeying orders when they crossed into Zion and not kicking everybody else out of their land. Otherwise they wouldn't have the bedbug and cockroach squatting problem today. Now that's my opinion.


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...




You steal their land, and now, you refuse to share it because the original inhabitants resisted an occupation they never agreed to...?

Yup, yupity yup...you'l sound like one of those Southern Babtist jackasses, braying about the Lord while shooting everybody up by praising the "Lord," and passing the amunition!

The biggest mistake that Lincoln made was not letting the South secede and join Mexico, and we up here in Yankee Land could have joined Canada.


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Get you facts straight Mr. Jihadist. IT is the Arabs who don't want to share. 

When the UN partition plan was presented, it was rejected by Arabs. GREEDY Arabs


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Get your facts straight Mr. ZioNut: The Palestinians are being forced to share by the point of a gun...they have been pawns in a game played by the Western Colonial Powers...Israel's birth was fathered by the force of arms...

Now, the un-armed Palestinians are willing to share...they have no choice...and I hope by sharing peace will replace animosity and a lasting peace will make the ME prosper democratize and acceptance fot the Arab's long lost cousins.

Share the land with Jerusalem!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


An opinion you found in your "good" book, no doubt.
Ethic cleansing isn't a good thing, Hoss; however, it does keep the collection plate full.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Where does it say in your Good Book that the Christians should be ethnically cleansed from the Middle East?  The Copts are leaving Egypt by the thousands, and many, many Christians have left Iraq because your brethren had no problem in killing them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



	At the time of the creation of the Israeli state in 1948, it is estimated that the Christians of Palestine numbered some 350,000. Almost 20 percent of the total population at the time, they constituted a vibrant and ancient community; their forbears had listened to St. Peter in Jerusalem as he preached at the first Pentecost. Yet Zionist doctrine held that Palestine was a land without a people for a people without a land. Of the 750,000 Palestinians that were forced from their homes in 1948, some 50,000 were Christians7 percent of the total number of refugees and 35 percent of the total number of Christians living in Palestine at the time.

In the process of Judaizing Palestine, numerous convents, hospices, seminaries, and churches were either destroyed or cleared of their Christian owners and custodians. In one of the most spectacular attacks on a Christian target, on May 17, 1948, the Armenian Orthodox Patriarchate was shelled with about 100 mortar roundslaunched by Zionist forces from the already occupied monastery of the Benedictine Fathers on Mount Zion. The bombardment also damaged St. Jacobs Convent, the Archangels Convent, and their appended churches, their two elementary and seminary schools, as well as their libraries, killing eight people and wounding 120.

Forgotten Christians | The American Conservative


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You mean to say the Jews did it?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> _You steal their land, and now, you refuse to share it because the original inhabitants resisted an occupation they never agreed to...?_


Are we talking about major arab illegal immigrant occupation?


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Israel or the British Mandate of PAlestine NEVER NEVER NEVER belonged to the Arabs. It was BRITISH OWNED LAND. Do you understand that? It was mostly a desert shithole !

Since it was BRITISH land, THEY are the ones who wanted to decide how to split it. 

IT WAS NEVER ARAB LAND

IT WAS NEVER ARAB LAND

Get that through your head


IT WAS NEVER ARAB LAND

IT WAS BRITISH LAND THAT WAS CONQUERED.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wrong again   PEEBALLS    modern day Israel was born in the early  1800s   when the OTTOMANS     who could not sell land to squatting arabs or collect taxes    understood that JEWS WERE WILLING AND DELIGHTED TO BUY------a bit of a violation of the fascist filth of  shariah law which you and other nazis love   (the nuremburg laws are   a recap of many of the details of the  shit of shariah-----but to be fair----that filth actually orginates with the filth of the  "JUSTINIAN CODE")     Are you suggesting that the  OTTOMANS were in league with    THE WESTERN POWERS  ----?       well---actually that is precisely what  jihadist pigs are claiming now-------they hate the Ottomans and your good friend   SHARIAH SHIT PIG ERDOGAN is kissing up to shariah shit adherents


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Wrong again   PEEBALLS    modern day Israel was born in the early  1800s   when the OTTOMANS     who could not sell land to squatting arabs or collect taxes    understood that JEWS WERE WILLING AND DELIGHTED TO BUY------a bit of a violation of the fascist filth of  shariah law which you and other nazis love   (the nuremburg laws are   a recap of many of the details of the  shit of shariah-----but to be fair----that filth actually orginates with the filth of the  "JUSTINIAN CODE")     Are you suggesting that the  OTTOMANS were in league with    THE WESTERN POWERS  ----?       well---actually that is precisely what  jihadist pigs are claiming now-------they hate the Ottomans and your good friend   SHARIAH SHIT PIG ERDOGAN is kissing up to shariah shit adherents


 Dearest Whack Job, buying and owning land in a foreign country does not create a new Nation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Palestinians rejected giving over half their country to foreigners.

What other countries would accept such an offer?

Give me some names.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again   PEEBALLS    modern day Israel was born in the early  1800s   when the OTTOMANS     who could not sell land to squatting arabs or collect taxes    understood that JEWS WERE WILLING AND DELIGHTED TO BUY------a bit of a violation of the fascist filth of  shariah law which you and other nazis love   (the nuremburg laws are   a recap of many of the details of the  shit of shariah-----but to be fair----that filth actually orginates with the filth of the  "JUSTINIAN CODE")     Are you suggesting that the  OTTOMANS were in league with    THE WESTERN POWERS  ----?       well---actually that is precisely what  jihadist pigs are claiming now-------they hate the Ottomans and your good friend   SHARIAH SHIT PIG ERDOGAN is kissing up to shariah shit adherents
> ...



Really.

Jews own land in the US.

It is still US land.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again   PEEBALLS    modern day Israel was born in the early  1800s   when the OTTOMANS     who could not sell land to squatting arabs or collect taxes    understood that JEWS WERE WILLING AND DELIGHTED TO BUY------a bit of a violation of the fascist filth of  shariah law which you and other nazis love   (the nuremburg laws are   a recap of many of the details of the  shit of shariah-----but to be fair----that filth actually orginates with the filth of the  "JUSTINIAN CODE")     Are you suggesting that the  OTTOMANS were in league with    THE WESTERN POWERS  ----?       well---actually that is precisely what  jihadist pigs are claiming now-------they hate the Ottomans and your good friend   SHARIAH SHIT PIG ERDOGAN is kissing up to shariah shit adherents
> ...



   gee you are stupid-----buying and owning land in a country and LIVING there-----creates a community--------as a community grows it developes economic  power and in civilized lands  RIGHTS  ----that is why in the nazi pig town in which I grew up-------the WASP NAZIS    made sure to make the town  RESTRICTED  (jews and black barred from buying houses)    for a very long time--------then the  post war housing boom began and the  VA mortgages were the LURE-------the WASP realestate people gave in to their greed------and jews became  landowners      once jews were landowners--------in time------they sold to blacks     LOL    so your people LOST


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Have you tryed ElectroShock Therapy?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Did the proctologist return your head yet?  Maybe some day Sharia Law will come to Phillip's city, and he will embrace it like a good Dhimwit.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYdqlWcoh3I&feature=player_embedded]Sharia (Islamic) Law Imposed in Minneapolis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Once again PF, it WAS NEVER PALESTINIAN LAND !!!! IT WAS BRITISH OWNED LAND !!!

IT WAS CALLED THE BRITISH MANDATE OF PALESTINE. it was BRITISH OWNED LAND


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Britain never annexed or otherwise claimed ownership of Palestine.


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You'l getting clever with a multi-sylible word. Did you learn that from your that from your bathroom stall peeping Minister? 
When and if Sharia comes, I'll be in Portofino sipping wine.
What are you going to do...Run to Mississippi?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Sharia will never come to America as long as I work for the Virgin Supply Company.


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




But it was still land that they conquered through war. Therefore, they had the right to divide it the way they wanted to


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Mandate_for_Palestine_(legal_instrument)
The mandate was a legal and administrative instrument, not a geographical territory.[25] The territorial jurisdiction of the mandate was subject to change by treaty, capitulation, grant, usage, sufferance or other lawful means.

The document was based on the principles contained in Article 22 of the draft Covenant of the League of Nations and the San Remo Resolution of 25 April 1920 by the principal Allied and associated powers after the First World War.[1] The mandate formalised British rule in the southern part of Ottoman Syria from 19231948.

Each of the principal Allied powers had a hand in drafting the proposed mandate[26]although some, including the United States, had not declared war on the Ottoman Empire and did not become members of the League of Nations.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

For the record     ECT    (eletroshock treatment)     is useful in the treatment of   "DEPRESSION"       many islamo nazi pigs like to pretend that they know something about medical science


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Nice info, but you still did not disprove anything I just said.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Not so. It was a mandate that was supposed to comply with the League of Nations Covenant and international law.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

According to Tinnie----the league of nations included in its charter   the right of muslims to murder jews and deprive them of land legally purchased from the owners thereof  and to   DECLARE  any land upon which a muslim defecated any time HISTORICALLY as   "MUSLIM LAND"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> According to Tinnie----the league of nations included in its charter   the right of muslims to murder jews and deprive them of land legally purchased from the owners thereof  and to   DECLARE  any land upon which a muslim defecated any time HISTORICALLY as   "MUSLIM LAND"


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians rejected giving over half their country to foreigners._


So, who was that shakh, emir, sultan, imam, effendi, president, prime-minister of that country to substantiate that "their country" allegation?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> _The mandate was a legal and administrative instrument, not a geographical territory.[25] The territorial jurisdiction of the mandate was subject to change by treaty, capitulation, grant, usage, sufferance or other lawful means. ..._


So, palistanian vaterland, as per honorable P F Tinmore, never existed. Good.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 30, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The Jews are not foreigners.  A friend of mine was recently on an archaeological dig near Jerusalem, and found a coin from King David's time.  Go to the tunnels near the Western Wall, and you will find evidence from the Maccabees.  Masada will not fall again!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





> The Jews are not foreigners.



Some are - some aren't.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Profound, Mr P F Muhamed Tinmore.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I'm not a person of the book.
I have no use for those who condone ethnic cleansing whether the victims are Coptics, Christians, or Canaanites.
Why do you think contemporary Muslim crimes in Iraq and Egypt negate Israeli crimes in Lebanon in 1982? Are Jews above international law and universal moral precepts?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


The same can be said of many of the Arabs.  Did you forget that Winston Churchill said that the Arabs came in droves from the poor surrounding countries for the jobs the Jews had for them?  If you are living in the U.S., Tinny, surely you can see the different ethnic groups which have arrived, let's say, in the last 30 years.  Perhaps you, yourself, are an immigrant from some Middle East country, who arrived in your adopted country years ago.  If not, perhaps you are posting from Hamas headquarters in Gaza.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


"Today it is believed that the number of Christians in Israel and occupied Palestine number some 175,000, just over 2 percent of the entire population, but the numbers are rapidly dwindling due to mass emigration. 

"*Of those who have remained in the region, most live in Lebanon*, where they share in the same bottomless misery as all other refugees, confined to camps where schools are under-funded and overcrowded, where housing is ramshackle, and sanitary conditions are appalling. 

"*Most, however, have fled the region altogether*. No reliable figures are available, but it is estimated that between 100,000 and 300,000 Palestinian Christians currently live in the U.S."

One can only wonder how many Christians were butchered in Sabra and Shatila...

Forgotten Christians | The American Conservative


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



I know what Churchill said. Too bad it is not true. It was found that the Immigration of Arabs was insignificant in the growth of the Arab population compared to natural growth.

The Arab population *declined* from about 93% at the turn of the Century to about 65% in 1947. So I don't see the "droves" that clown was talking about.

Actually, my grandparents were Scot, English, and German. My mother's mother was Pennsylvania Dutch.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _One can only wonder how many Christians were butchered in Sabra and Shatila..._


What "christians"?


georgephillip said:


> _Forgotten Christians | The American Conservative_


Occupy conservative, indeed.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


So now you are calling Winston Churchill a clown.  Don't you think that the British officials in the area saw what was happening the same way those who are not blind to the fact can see how their own communities have changed?  Were you ever the Prime Minister of any country, Tinny?  Did you even hold an important position in any government?  You can tell us anything you want to on an anonymous message board regarding your alleged background, but we don't have to believe it.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _I know what Churchill said. Too bad it is not true._


Of course, it's true. In memorable wording of the Royal Commission, 1937, "This illegal immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery." Dooh.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Churchill was a drunk and a racist. He thought nothing of fucking over the natives from India to Palestine or anywhere else.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


No doubt Georgie is trying to find a way to blame the Jews for the murder of the Shiites which happen on a regular basis in Pakistan and the 2 million pllus Christians killed by Muslims in the Sudan or the 3 million (mainly Hindus) in Bangladesh.  Perhaps Georgie can tell us what led up to Israel invading Lebanon and then he can tell us all about the  universal moral precepts that we have seen the Muslim follow.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 30, 2012)

Are Jews above international law?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Are Jews above international law?


How should I know? I'm not a lawyer. I would think they should be, IMO.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Are Jews above international law?_


And what might that "international law" be?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Are Jews above international law?_
> ...



There is a recognised right to self-determination in international law. 

It is clearly illegal under international law to deprive a people of their right to self-determination by using forcible actions including use of violence.

The right to self-determination - IHL


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Cool. So, arabs self-determined themselves to deny self-determination to jews and got kicked in the arse, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _It is clearly illegal under international law to deprive a people of their right to self-determination by using forcible actions including use of violence._


That's what arabs tried to do to jews, of course. Clearly illegal and their arse is still sore, isn't it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...





> By virtue of the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples enshrined in the Charter of the United Nations, all peoples have the right freely to determine, *without external interference,* their political status and to pursue their economic, social and cultural development, and every State has the duty to respect this right in accordance with the provisions of the Charter.
> 
> The right to self-determination - IHL



The World Zionist organization is a foreign organization.

The JNF is a foreign organization.

Britain is a foreign country.

All were illegal external interference to the Palestinian's right to self determination.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The World Zionist organization is a foreign organization. The JNF is a foreign organization. Britain is a foreign country. All were illegal external interference to the Palestinian's right to self determination._


Looks like an extreme case of arab foreigners, which don't have no land, no borders and no state, calling others foreigners, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _The World Zionist organization is a foreign organization. The JNF is a foreign organization. Britain is a foreign country. All were illegal external interference to the Palestinian's right to self determination._
> ...



The land of Palestine is defined by international borders.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Docmauser already ate your lunch so don't make it any worse, Dumkopf.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



File:Historical boundaries of Palestine (plain).svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Which arabs don't have, because they don't have no land and no state, of course.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Looks like he puked up your lunch.


----------



## toastman (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The land of 'Palestine' never existed (nor will it ever exist).

It was the BRITISH MANDATE OF PALESTINE


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



That is one of Israel's big lies. Palestine continued to exist inside its international borders after the end of the mandate.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Of course it didn't, since arabs don't have no land, no state and, certainly, no borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Look it up.

Let me know what you find.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

Islamo nazi pig propaganda depends on semantics-----anyone interested in the method used by Tinnie should read the writings of  Josef Goebbels      While Josef Goebbels  refined the method favored by tinnie------his followers who fled to egypt and syria in 1945---wrote the model papers upon which tinnie bases his  "arguements"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 1, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Islamo nazi pig propaganda depends on semantics-----anyone interested in the method used by Tinnie should read the writings of  Josef Goebbels      While Josef Goebbels  refined the method favored by tinnie------his followers who fled to egypt and syria in 1945---wrote the model papers upon which tinnie bases his  "arguements"



You always post out your ass.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2012)

oh gee-----tinnie's  VERY BEST    "you post out of your ass"------well----he did not learn that one from Josef Goebbels-----it really is a mosque thing------say it in arabic, tinnie


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 1, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _One can only wonder how many Christians were butchered in Sabra and Shatila..._
> ...


*"The Passion of Drivel"*

"Many of those watching the movie (The Passion of Christ) on this occasion are Palestinian Christian refugees whose parents or grandparents were purged from their homelandthe land of Christat the foundation of Israel in 1948. 

"For them the movie has an underlying symbolic meaning not easily perceived in the West: not only is it a depiction of the trial, scourging, and death of Jesus, it is also a symbolic depiction of the fate of the Palestinian people. 'This is how we feel,' says Zaki, a 27-year old Palestinian Christian whose family hails from Haifa. 'We take beating after beating at the hands of the world, they crucify our people, they insult us, but we refuse to surrender.'

Stop beating on Christians, drivel.
You'll give Jews a bad name.

Forgotten Christians | The American Conservative


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I guess Georgie wouldn't mind us learning about the Christian persecution happening these days in the Muslim world.

The Tip of the Iceberg of Christian Persecution :: Raymond Ibrahim


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if all of you idiot fundamentalists vanished from the page of time tomorrow.
You're fucking slaves.
Die soon, and take your "good" books with you.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 1, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I wouldn't mind if all of you idiot fundamentalists vanished from the page of time tomorrow.
> You're fucking slaves.
> Die soon, and take your "good" books with you.


Hemorrhoids acting up, Jorge? Try a poultice soaked in Texas Pete.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 1, 2012)

*"Crawl and die*

"At one point, the fighters separated the group, putting the women to one side and the remaining men on the other.

"'They would pick on the men at random and make them crawl on the floor. If they thought they crawled well, they assumed it was due to some sort of military training, so they took them behind a sand bank and killed them.'

"The Lebanese fighters took those they had not killed and forced them to march over the dead bodies scattered on the streets toward the large sports stadium on the outskirts of the camp.

"'We were made to walk over the dead bodies, and among cluster bombs,' Balqis said. 'At one point I passed a tank, where the *body of a baby only a few days old was stuck to the wheel*.'

"*At the stadium, the command changed from Lebanese to Israeli.*

"'It was here the Israelis took my brother Salah, who was 30-years-old, for interrogation,' she said.

"Inside the stadium the men were interrogated, tortured, and killed. Few were able to leave alive. The Israelis threatened them, saying, 'If you don't cooperate with us, we will hand you over to the Phalangists.'"

*Jews to the rescue, soak it up, Hossie.*

Survivors recount Sabra-Shatila massacre - Features - Al Jazeera English


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

right     the  testimony is so credible--------poor georgie---he SO ENJOYED that action at damour-----little girls grabbed from the arms of their parents ---raped and murdered for the  GLORY OF ALLAH        ALLAHUAKBARRRRRR       AMEEEEEEN


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right     the  testimony is so credible--------poor georgie---he SO ENJOYED that action at damour-----little girls grabbed from the arms of their parents ---raped and murdered for the  GLORY OF ALLAH        ALLAHUAKBARRRRRR       AMEEEEEEN



she's jewish and she's a bitch, and thaat makes granny rose a jew bitch.

how dare you accuse george of that?

and i have a feeling we are going to get some demonstration here about anti-semitism.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right     the  testimony is so credible--------poor georgie---he SO ENJOYED that action at damour-----little girls grabbed from the arms of their parents ---raped and murdered for the  GLORY OF ALLAH        ALLAHUAKBARRRRRR       AMEEEEEEN


If one third of Mandate Palestinians are NOT allowed to inflict a Jewish state upon a MAJORITY of their fellow citizens in 1948,...no Damour and no Sabra and Shatila. Why is it so hard for conservatives to make the connection between war PROFIT$ and war CRIME$...? Are you all born morally retarded?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgie is trying to convince us that if      there had been NO ISRAEL   (established in 1948)     there would have been on comprehensive genocide of      zoroastriians,  christians, and jews and pre islamic arabian pagans in arabia           Georgie is trying to convince us that if there had been NO ISRAEL extablished in  1948--------the hundred millions hindus subjected to genocide in the first 100 years of MOGHUL rule------would have not died       Georgie is trying to convince us that    ISRAEL created the  ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------and------every one of the thousands of pogroms inflicted on jews in countries dominated by muslims -------over the past 1400 years      If not for Israel------none of those ZOROASTRIANS  I have encountered would have ended up in   BOMBAY (mumbai)    nor would the mumbai jews exist because they would have have fled Iraq -----because there would have been no progroms to flee   and my husband would have seen his paternal grandmother       because she would not have been raped and killed during one of those  neighborly islamic actions------in fact he would NEVER HAVE LEFT THE SHARIAH SHIT HOLE in which he was born-----if Israel ------did not become a country in  1948------nor would have the cousin who------facilitated the move---------have left  25 years earlier     if--------Israel did not----sometime ------in his future--------become a country in 1948 

gee-------amazing-----it's better  than  H G wells'   TIME MACHINE


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Stop beating on Christians, drivel._


It's muslim occupation to beat on christian drivel, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _You'll give Jews a bad name._


I can't possibly outperform honorable georgephillip's drivel on it, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _Forgotten Christians | The American Conservative_


Cool, so the conservative remembers them, what's the next move?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _I wouldn't mind if all of you idiot fundamentalists vanished from the page of time tomorrow._


Idiot fundamentalists calling others idiot fundamentalists. Funny.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"At one point, the fighters separated the group, putting the women to one side and the remaining men on the other. "'They would pick on the men at random and make them crawl on the floor. If they thought they crawled well, they assumed it was due to some sort of military training, so they took them behind a sand bank and killed them.' "The Lebanese fighters took those they had not killed and forced them to march over the dead bodies scattered on the streets toward the large sports stadium on the outskirts of the camp._


Evidently, the lebanese didn't like something, palistanians did, very much, so, what was that palistanians did?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _If one third of Mandate Palestinians are NOT allowed to inflict a Jewish state upon a MAJORITY of their fellow citizens in 1948,...no Damour and no Sabra and Shatila. Why is it so hard for conservatives to make the connection between war PROFIT$ and war CRIME$.?_


Senile drivel.


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is trying to convince us that if      there had been NO ISRAEL   (established in 1948)     there would have been on comprehensive genocide of      zoroastriians,  christians, and jews and pre islamic arabian pagans in arabia           Georgie is trying to convince us that if there had been NO ISRAEL extablished in  1948--------the hundred millions hindus subjected to genocide in the first 100 years of MOGHUL rule------would have not died       Georgie is trying to convince us that    ISRAEL created the  ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------and------every one of the thousands of pogroms inflicted on jews in countries dominated by muslims -------over the past 1400 years      If not for Israel------none of those ZOROASTRIANS  I have encountered would have ended up in   BOMBAY (mumbai)    nor would the mumbai jews exist because they would have have fled Iraq -----because there would have been no progroms to flee   and my husband would have seen his paternal grandmother       because she would not have been raped and killed during one of those  neighborly islamic actions------in fact he would NEVER HAVE LEFT THE SHARIAH SHIT HOLE in which he was born-----if Israel ------did not become a country in  1948------nor would have the cousin who------facilitated the move---------have left  25 years earlier     if--------Israel did not----sometime ------in his future--------become a country in 1948
> 
> gee-------amazing-----it's better  than  H G wells'   TIME MACHINE



in that case, i'm sorry i called you a "jew bitch." you're a lying, histrionic jew bitch.

i have never ever seen george express any sort of glee or enoyment at the death of anyone, let alone children. 

on the other hand, i have seen your buds  break into joyous ecstasy at the israeli ops in gaza, the west bank, and lebanon.

watch your mouth, granny.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Georgie is trying to convince us that if      there had been NO ISRAEL   (established in 1948)     there would have been on comprehensive genocide of      zoroastriians,  christians, and jews and pre islamic arabian pagans in arabia           Georgie is trying to convince us that if there had been NO ISRAEL extablished in  1948--------the hundred millions hindus subjected to genocide in the first 100 years of MOGHUL rule------would have not died       Georgie is trying to convince us that    ISRAEL created the  ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------and------every one of the thousands of pogroms inflicted on jews in countries dominated by muslims -------over the past 1400 years      If not for Israel------none of those ZOROASTRIANS  I have encountered would have ended up in   BOMBAY (mumbai)    nor would the mumbai jews exist because they would have have fled Iraq -----because there would have been no progroms to flee   and my husband would have seen his paternal grandmother       because she would not have been raped and killed during one of those  neighborly islamic actions------in fact he would NEVER HAVE LEFT THE SHARIAH SHIT HOLE in which he was born-----if Israel ------did not become a country in  1948------nor would have the cousin who------facilitated the move---------have
> ...





   Deach----feel free to write anything you wish-------I am delighted that you called me
a  "jew-bitch"        as many of your heroes have       in fact ----would you like to know how to express that phrase in arabic so you can  EMULATE AL NABI?

     I consider  Adolf abu ali's.   al nabi's   and your disparagement and vulgarity ----directed at me-----as a JEW-----to be quite an honor         I would be horrified if you  "liked" me


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



i don't think the word "jew" is a vulgarity. i could be wrong.

you make false allegations against any gentile who disagrees with you.

you draw the lines, i don't. i just became weary of ignoring them.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

from deach
in that case, i'm sorry i called you a "jew bitch." 
you're a lying, histrionic jew bitch.

   one of the very typical customs of shit like deach
   is a penchant for farting out  "liar"    without stating
   just what the putative  "lie"  is      Of course people
   like deach et al also easily fart out  'bitch'  without
   any basis     The farts constitute their "culture"    
   I have,   with basis,  referred to deach as "shit"----the 
   the reasons INCLUDE his baseless and purposely
   meaningless accusation -----"you lie"  and you  "castigate 
   any "GENTILE"   who disagrees with you"     
   What a joke is deach----he even expressed that 
   typical imaginary "anti-gentile"  bias that shit of 
   his ilk  NEED to apply to  jews  in order to justify, 
   in their depraved minds------their own NEED FOR
   filth and depravity


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> from deach
> in that case, i'm sorry i called you a "jew bitch."
> you're a lying, histrionic jew bitch.
> 
> ...



you have accused two people at least, george and me, of enjoying the dying aand deaths of children in the past week.

i know, granny rose, that sometimes memoriy fails, but that was what we were talking about regarding your lies.

i don't assume your "farts" constitute your "culture, and the anti-gentile bias that you accuse me of was not applied to all ews, but to you only. doing so  would make me a bigot.

my "culture" is irish, by the way. we are the ones with long memories.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

from deach
in that case, i'm sorry i called you a "jew bitch." 
you're a lying, histrionic jew bitch.--------

one of the very typical customs of shit like deach
   is a penchant for farting out  "liar"    without stating
   just what the putative  "lie"  is      Of course people
   like deach et al also easily fart out  'bitch'  without
   any basis     The farts constitute their "culture"    
   I have,   with basis,  referred to deach as "shit"----the 
   the reasons INCLUDE his baseless and purposely
   meaningless accusation -----"you lie"  and you  "castigate 
   any "GENTILE"   who disagrees with you"     
   What a joke is deach----he even expressed that 
   typical imaginary "anti-gentile"  bias that shit of 
   his ilk  NEED to apply to  jews  in order to justify, 

   in their depraved minds------their own NEED FOR
   filth and depravity[/quote]


you have accused two people at least, george and me, of enjoying the dying aand deaths of children in the past week.

i know, granny rose, that sometimes memoriy fails, but that was what we were talking about regarding your lies.

    for the record   MICK PIMP------ ("mick" is a derogatory term used by WASP nazis in the town in which I grew up ---in reference to Irish people-----I grew up in a town which had once been farming area with a core population of descendants of british and german farmers----largely dairy farmers-----the town had been---until the post war era----GENERALLY RESTRICTED     a kind of place that once had signs  "NO IRISH NEED APPLY"
---and  of course there were no jews or blacks either ----or "spics"  << persons who speak spanish------or  WOPS   (italians)      HOWEVER in my childhood   -----there were lots of persons of Irish background-------they were more anti semitic than were the WASPS.      That was before  1964  when Pope John  XXXIII    "changed history" ---I attributed the anti semitism of the girls who wore plaid uniforms and when to  St. _____'s school ----to the teachings of the church at that time)      getting back to the subject.      I have no grandchildren      as to my comments on killing children-------and your joy thereof-----any person who TRIVIALIZES and JUSTIFIES the use of nail bombs is an advocate of killing children.   All weapons have "best uses"      the nail bomb "best use"  is in the killing of children        Their use is almost exclusively for the purpose of KILLING CHILDREN-----they are not at all efficient in killing adults and they have no value against   military vehicles or installations         I have the good fortune to have seen autopsy videos of children killed by the weapons you trivialize and intraoperative videos------of the usually hopeless attempts to save children with poisoned nails in their brains -----thus I do have a basis for making note of your support thereof-------to wit   YOUR TRIVIALIZING and virtual LEGALIZATION of the use of nail bombs flung helter skelter upon civilian populations   ----------as only a disgusting cynic could say    FOR "DEFENSIVE"  REASONS-------nope----the ONLY REASON TO USE THEM IS TO LEAVE DEAD KIDS IN THE GUTTERS----they have no valid military use

i don't assume your "farts" constitute your "culture, and the anti-gentile bias that you accuse me of was not applied to all ews, but to you only. doing so  would make me a bigot.

my "culture" is irish, by the way. we are the ones with long memories.[/QUOTE]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is trying to convince us that if      there had been NO ISRAEL   (established in 1948)     there would have been on comprehensive genocide of      zoroastriians,  christians, and jews and pre islamic arabian pagans in arabia           Georgie is trying to convince us that if there had been NO ISRAEL extablished in  1948--------the hundred millions hindus subjected to genocide in the first 100 years of MOGHUL rule------would have not died       Georgie is trying to convince us that    ISRAEL created the  ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------and------every one of the thousands of pogroms inflicted on jews in countries dominated by muslims -------over the past 1400 years      If not for Israel------none of those ZOROASTRIANS  I have encountered would have ended up in   BOMBAY (mumbai)    nor would the mumbai jews exist because they would have have fled Iraq -----because there would have been no progroms to flee   and my husband would have seen his paternal grandmother       because she would not have been raped and killed during one of those  neighborly islamic actions------in fact he would NEVER HAVE LEFT THE SHARIAH SHIT HOLE in which he was born-----if Israel ------did not become a country in  1948------nor would have the cousin who------facilitated the move---------have left  25 years earlier     if--------Israel did not----sometime ------in his future--------become a country in 1948
> 
> gee-------amazing-----it's better  than  H G wells'   TIME MACHINE


While I'm not too sure about the number of ARMENIANS displaced by the creation of Israel in 1948, there were about 100,000 Arab Palestinians who fled into Lebanon, which was about ten percent of Lebanon's population at the time. 

Absent the Zionist transfer policies that "Historical Israel" has always required, it's reasonable to conclude that the creation of "a little, loyal Jewish Ulster" in the heart of Arab oil has had its intended effects for those who most profit from war and debt.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

you still made no  point   georgie-----except to attempt to come up with some  BENEFIT to some greedy imperialist british pigs in the establishment of Israel     I have no doubt that no matter what happens politically  or demographically or economically  in the world------SOME GREEDY LIMEY PIG   benefits


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you still made no  point   georgie-----except to attempt to come up with some  BENEFIT to some greedy imperialist british pigs in the establishment of Israel     I have no doubt that no matter what happens politically  or demographically or economically  in the world------SOME GREEDY LIMEY PIG   benefits



Good point. That is why Britain was instrumental in the creation of Israel in Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you still made no  point   georgie-----except to attempt to come up with some  BENEFIT to some greedy imperialist british pigs in the establishment of Israel     I have no doubt that no matter what happens politically  or demographically or economically  in the world------SOME GREEDY LIMEY PIG   benefits
> ...



The British resisted the creation of Israel      very vigorously.     I am married to an eyewitness who saw his father dragged off by the Brits -      My grandfather lost the ONE brother ---among his austrian kin-----who survived the camps---died after "liberation"-----because the brits prevented his entry into  palestine ---POST WORLD WAR II----------my husband's family languished and some died-----in the streets of ADEN ----because the Brits denied them exit for something like SEVEN YEARS   ----but they were out before the pogrom of Aden thru which the brits whistled happy tunes

an interesting factoid is that the people who did help defy the brits-----were a few Irish men----is that not fascinating?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Britain helped the Zionists a lot in the creation of Israel. When that illegal scheme blew up in their faces they wrote the white paper of 1939 to ease the problem. Of course this blew up in their faces more because it turned the Zionists against them too.

Britain was getting shot at from both sides so they cut and ran leaving the problem they created to the UN to fix. Of course the UN has been sitting around with its thumb up its ass for over 60 years doing nothing and the conflict continues.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




   Try again  Georgie-----the brits were "CUTTING AND RUNNING"     from lands thruout the    "BRITISH EMPIRE"    in the post world war II era      Long ago---when I was young -----I got to meet LOTS OF PEOPLE FROM THE FORMER BRITISH EMPIRE-------in all cases they described    THE MESS THE BRITS CREATED AND LEFT FOR THEM   ---------everything bad that happens------from Karachi to  Amman      is all the fault of   ------the past history of those areas with   "WESTERN IMPERIALISM" ------read that  "british empire"        always remember------the "CALIPHATE"  (ottoman empire)   was   PARADISE     and the  "MOGHUL EMPIRE"  (muslim controlled india)   was  PARADISE -----

   and then    (alas)  the brits came.       see?    I know the muslim version of history ----quite well


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Of course none of that changed anything I posted.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

tinnie-----its not your fault------you lack discernment      ----an interesting story.       read the book of Jonah-----in the bible---genesis.      For some strange reason-----this particular book gets attention in synagogues during the rosh hashonah  (new year)    ten day holiday complex.    The most interesting aspect of the story involves a  "rationale"   as to why the people of  NINEVEH     are entitled to help --------well-----its not their fault   THEY LACK DISCERNMENT       -----therefore JONAH ----has a RESPONSIBILITY to them           -------someone should help you


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> tinnie-----its not your fault------you lack discernment      ----an interesting story.       read the book of Jonah-----in the bible---genesis.      For some strange reason-----this particular book gets attention in synagogues during the rosh hashonah  (new year)    ten day holiday complex.    The most interesting aspect of the story involves a  "rationale"   as to why the people of  NINEVEH     are entitled to help --------well-----its not their fault   THEY LACK DISCERNMENT       -----therefore JONAH ----has a RESPONSIBILITY to them           -------someone should help you



OK, but what is the relevance?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

tinnie----your lack of forebrain function-------your forebrain is situated right behind your  FOREHEAD   -------it is a kind of meeting place for  information from various parts of the brain----sometimes called  "HIGHER FUNCTIONS"   of cognition------yours isn't working


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> tinnie----your lack of forebrain function-------your forebrain is situated right behind your  FOREHEAD   -------it is a kind of meeting place for  information from various parts of the brain----sometimes called  "HIGHER FUNCTIONS"   of cognition------yours isn't working



Nice duck.

How about answering the question?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

read the posts    tinnie-----you still have not explained the basis for your incessant justification of the use of nail bombs by the Gazans       for the random and intermittent   liquefication of the brains of Israeli children playing in the streets and fields of Israel.    I can only conclude that you are not processing  "INPUT"  ---a forebrain function


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> read the posts    tinnie-----you still have not explained the basis for your incessant justification of the use of nail bombs by the Gazans       for the random and intermittent   liquefication of the brains of Israeli children playing in the streets and fields of Israel.    I can only conclude that you are not processing  "INPUT"  ---a forebrain function



How can I answer something based on false premise?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

what false premise?       your claim that  Hamas is not launching  rockets?         so its ok that some other gazans are doing it?         -----"PROVE HAMAS DID IT"    <<< such a valid defense against blame      

  long ago ----when the glorious rational of islamic terrorism at airports was explained as  "LEGAL"  to me since the terrorists wore no uniforms and----therefore no country or group could be BLAMED-------I answered    "but anyone can do that"     The pakistani doc laughed and shook his head and laughed again--------just as you laugh   "PROVE HAMAS DID IT"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> what false premise?       your claim that  Hamas is not launching  rockets?         so its ok that some other gazans are doing it?         -----"PROVE HAMAS DID IT"    <<< such a valid defense against blame
> 
> long ago ----when the glorious rational of islamic terrorism at airports was explained as  "LEGAL"  to me since the terrorists wore no uniforms and----therefore no country or group could be BLAMED-------I answered    "but anyone can do that"     The pakistani doc laughed and shook his head and laughed again--------just as you laugh   "PROVE HAMAS DID IT"



I asked you to provide evidence of Israeli children getting killed by nail bombs.

You ducked out.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what false premise?       your claim that  Hamas is not launching  rockets?         so its ok that some other gazans are doing it?         -----"PROVE HAMAS DID IT"    <<< such a valid defense against blame
> ...



I am the source      I have seen the intraoperative and autopsy videos and have no time to humor you by searching for the information------may you see upon those you care about what I have seen ----lying on autospy tables and dying in surgery

My son spent some time in SDEROT------he called me for the bomb shelter----quite distressed--------a young man---(not a child--a person in his 20s)  had been killed while out in the fields working by precisely the bombs you so love .    As he spoke to me I could hear the explosions in the background      I do hope that if there are any more victims of that which you support-------that the victims be those near and dear to the people who trivialize those bombs -----SPECIFICALLY DEVOTED TO KNOCK THE BRAINS OUT OF THE HEADS OF THE YOUNG

  for the record----in the saturation bombing of 2006  HAIFA      using nail bombs-----only one child died.--------an arab child.      The reason is that the arab population of  Haifa is CONFIDENT that their section of town would not be targeted and simply do not make those fortified cubicles  that ---most Israelis have in their houses       nor do they flee.    Relatives of mine thru marriage did flee to Beersheba        

  ok?    now you can celebrate------yes ----a brain ended up in the gutter-----it was the brain of an arab child


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It is unfortunate that Palestinians get killed in Israel's war.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




   The saturation bombing of Haifa was not  "israel's war"     It was so much an act of aggreesion by your hero -----baby murdering  NUSKHARAHALLAH----that even he admitted that he  ----created it         but COMPLAINED in the typical baby murdering style you admire-----"IF I HAD KNOWN HOW THEY WOULD RESPOND---I WOULD NOT HAVE STARTED THE CONFLICT"       ROFLMAO           it's ok that you have expressed your nazi self in the manner you have expressed it--------there were people in both the  US and UK  who liked to claim that jews created world war II-------time for you to lick the shit of adolf abu ali and Nus-kharah-allah     and the whorish sluts who tie bombs to their stinking asses------dream on of  rape and pillage

    sit tight-----some day you will see those for whom you care in the gutter with their brains oozing out of cracked skulls-------JUST AS YOU ENJOY to see babies


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





> The saturation bombing of Haifa was not "israel's war"



Oh really?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

right    it was initiated by your beloved  Nus-kharah-allah ----who do your delight   -----killed a few Israelis----and then abducted a few and subjected them to your FAVORITE PASSTIME------he  accomplished your FAVORITE   obscene mutilation torture murder    which included YOUR FAVORITE    severing of genitalia and shoving the severed organs down the still living throats of the victims of that which you and yours SO ENJOY -------thus it was the  WAR OF NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH and TINNIE          for their pleasure


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right    it was initiated by your beloved  Nus-kharah-allah ----who do your delight   -----killed a few Israelis----and then abducted a few and subjected them to your FAVORITE PASSTIME------he  accomplished your FAVORITE   obscene mutilation torture murder    which included YOUR FAVORITE    severing of genitalia and shoving the severed organs down the still living throats of the victims of that which you and yours SO ENJOY -------thus it was the  WAR OF NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH and TINNIE          for their pleasure



Nice rant.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

you're welcome   tinnie-----I knew you would ENJOY  a recap of that   obscene torture murder you so enjoyed in  2006     May you so enjoy -------such events as enacted on those close to you


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



well, that is about the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard.

a bomb designed to target a specific organ of one in a specific age group

yeah...you're a great source, for sure.


----------



## sealadaigh (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



i think we have a million megaton nuclear hot flash going on here.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

try again  IDIOT       In fact I never stated that the poison nail bomb was SPECIFICALLY designed to knock out a specific organ-----I,   CORRECTLY,    stated----that ----the poison nail bombs islamo nazi pigs like you love ---HAPPENS TO, LIKE ALL INSTRUMENTS AND WEAPONS    have a  "best function"   which to the delight of islamo nazi pigs like you----happens to have turned out to be    KNOCKING THE BRAINS OUT OF LITTLE CHILDREN      for the glory of islam, allah, and muhummad.     One of the frying pans I own-----happens to be  BEST FOR OMELETTES           Air guns do a good job on BIRDS       Cotton cloth is best for UNDERWEAR


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> try again  IDIOT       In fact I never stated that the poison nail bomb was SPECIFICALLY designed to knock out a specific organ-----I,   CORRECTLY,    stated----that ----the poison nail bombs islamo nazi pigs like you love ---HAPPENS TO, LIKE ALL INSTRUMENTS AND WEAPONS    have a  "best function"   which to the delight of islamo nazi pigs like you----happens to have turned out to be    KNOCKING THE BRAINS OUT OF LITTLE CHILDREN      for the glory of islam, allah, and muhummad.     One of the frying pans I own-----happens to be  BEST FOR OMELETTES           Air guns do a good job on BIRDS       Cotton cloth is best for UNDERWEAR





> turned out to be KNOCKING THE BRAINS OUT OF LITTLE CHILDREN



You never mentioned when that had ever happened.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

when what ever happened?      your favorite murder of children?       when you next lick the ass of a baby murderer for allah------ask his or her name


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> when what ever happened?      your favorite murder of children?       when you next lick the ass of a baby murderer for allah------ask his or her name



Oh, that's when it happened.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

your trivializing of the thousands of children murdered by nail bombs is as typical of islamo nazi pigs as was mengele's approach to his wholesale murder of children as a nazi physician ---engaged in "scientific research"    such as the dissection of all twins that came his way


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you still made no  point   georgie-----except to attempt to come up with some  BENEFIT to some greedy imperialist british pigs in the establishment of Israel     I have no doubt that no matter what happens politically  or demographically or economically  in the world------SOME GREEDY LIMEY PIG   benefits
> ...


*The best laid plans of...*

"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a *national home* for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly *understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine,* or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country..."

"The records of discussions that led up to the final text of the Balfour Declaration clarifies some details of its wording. The phrase '*national home' was intentionally used instead of 'state* because of opposition to the Zionist program within the British Cabinet. 

"Following discussion of the initial draft the Cabinet Secretary, Mark Sykes, met with the Zionist negotiators to clarify their aims. His official report back to the Cabinet categorically stated that the *Zionists did not want 'to set up a Jewish Republic or any other form of state in Palestine* or in any part of Palestine'.[16] 

"Both the Zionist Organization and the British government devoted efforts over the following decades, including Winston Churchill's 1922 White Paper, to denying that a state was the intention.[17] However, in private, many British officials agreed with the interpretation of the Zionists that a state would be established when a Jewish majority was achieved."

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

So?      uhm    I think that one happened in the early  1920s    By that time the  zionist project facilitated by OTTOMAN POLICY    had already resulted in a functioning   jewish society.      with schools,   hospitals,   and many social institutions       Balfour was essentially acknowleging that which already existed  -------and recommending that---since it had demonstrated value as a FUNCTIONING society------that it be allowed to flourish.     Interestingly----the new country  SOUTHERN SUDAN-----came about in a similar way--------as a place with a function   ------the peace and refuge of a people

of course I understand that for YOU----it would be far better to give the green light to    KHARTOUM to continue its policy of  murder, rape and enslavment------and for  England to have given a green light for the continuation of  dhimmia for jews in the middle east           so sorry----the actions of  england did create a problem for the  local Imam in the land in which my mother -in-law was born-------his RIGHT TO ENSLAVE HER WAS COMPROMISED             try to get over it


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> you still made no  point   georgie-----except to attempt to come up with some  BENEFIT to some greedy imperialist british pigs in the establishment of Israel     I have no doubt that no matter what happens politically  or demographically or economically  in the world------SOME GREEDY LIMEY PIG   benefits


*Why don't you ask Sharon if he can spot the point in this*

"The British did not know quite what to make of President Woodrow Wilson and his conviction (before America's entrance into the war) that the way to end hostilities was for both sides to accept 'peace without victory.' 

"Two of Wilson's closest advisors, Louis Brandeis and Felix Frankfurter, were avid Zionists. How better to shore up an uncertain ally than by endorsing Zionist aims? The British adopted similar thinking when it came to the Russians, who were in the midst of their revolution. Several of the most prominent revolutionaries, including Leon Trotsky, were of Jewish descent. 

"Why not see if they could be persuaded to keep Russia in the war by appealing to their latent Jewishness and giving them another reason to continue the fight?" ... *These include not only those already mentioned but also Britain's desire to attract Jewish financial resources*."

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> So?      uhm    I think that one happened in the early  1920s    By that time the  zionist project facilitated by OTTOMAN POLICY    had already resulted in a functioning   jewish society.      with schools,   hospitals,   and many social institutions       Balfour was essentially acknowleging that which already existed  -------and recommending that---since it had demonstrated value as a FUNCTIONING society------that it be allowed to flourish.     Interestingly----the new country  SOUTHERN SUDAN-----came about in a similar way--------as a place with a function   ------the peace and refuge of a people
> 
> of course I understand that for YOU----it would be far better to give the green light to    KHARTOUM to continue its policy of  murder, rape and enslavment------and for  England to have given a green light for the continuation of  dhimmia for jews in the middle east           so sorry----the actions of  england did create a problem for the  local Imam in the land in which my mother -in-law was born-------his RIGHT TO ENSLAVE HER WAS COMPROMISED             try to get over it


How did all those Jewish schools, hospitals, and social institutions function to expel over 700,000 Arabs and Christians from their homes, schools, hospitals, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948? 

Was that a consequence of the Jewish National Home or Jewish State?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

your claim that  700,000  arabs and christians got EXPELLED from their "homes and businesses and bank accounts" -----is quite a joke------the overwhelming majority of arabs who fled were day laborer types who lived in mud floor huts and were squatters     They were fleeing an arena of war---------something that    HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF PEOPLE faced in the same era-----you made no point.     As to arabs----those who fled were generally leaving----virtually   nothing.    The lands many jews fled during that period of time were-----sometimes even more primitive------HOW DID THEY HAPPEN TO HAVE TO FLEE?    In fact I would say that the land my husband's family fled was -----quite a bit more primitive than was   Israel/palestine at that time

is sudan more civilized

your post is bizarre to the point of psychosis


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > So?      uhm    I think that one happened in the early  1920s    By that time the  zionist project facilitated by OTTOMAN POLICY    had already resulted in a functioning   jewish society.      with schools,   hospitals,   and many social institutions       Balfour was essentially acknowleging that which already existed  -------and recommending that---since it had demonstrated value as a FUNCTIONING society------that it be allowed to flourish.     Interestingly----the new country  SOUTHERN SUDAN-----came about in a similar way--------as a place with a function   ------the peace and refuge of a people
> ...


Why, Georgie, you are giving us the Arab version again.  Most of the people who left  did so when the other Arab leaders told them to leave so that they wouldn't be in the way when they destroyed the Jews.  Then these people could come back and take the property that belonged to the dead Jews.  After all, if the UN eventually said that anyone who was in the area for only two years could be considered a refugee, this must have sounded like a Godsend to those who had nothing.  How much could someone without a great job accumulate in less than two years.  Maybe Georgie sees those Hispanics in his own town who have been there for only five years and thinks they are filthy rich.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

right HOSS----the arabs who left-----were MOSTLY those who did not own anything---------they hoped to  CLEAN UP LATER in the pillage promised them by the ISLAMIC SCHOLARS


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"The June 1948 Abandoned Areas Ordinance referred to "any area or place conquered by or surrendered to armed forces or deserted by all or part of its inhabitants." It gave the Israeli government exclusive jurisdiction rights, including 'expropriation and confiscation (authority over) movable and immovable property, within any abandoned area.' It meant displaced Palestinians were prohibited from returning and claiming their property that by law was no longer theirs."

Israeli Theft Of Palestinian Property By Stephen Lendman

At least the displaced Palestinians were treated better than the Canaanites.
Who knows, another 3000 years and ALL Jews might be civilized.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"His Majesty's government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country..."_


And then major arab immigrants decided to have it all for themselves, of course, promoting a strong point that living with them was untenable, and jews should think of something of their own. Someone should write a thesis on major arab immigtants' contribution to the creation of the state of Israel. That'll be hilarious, indeed.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

Doc----you do not understand     Georgie insists that the "civil and religious  RIGHTS"  of the arab/muslims   in palestine  included pogroms upon jewish communities----ie the massacres in Jerusalem in  the  1920s  were legal rights for arab muslims        In a sense he is right since such actions are legal under shariah law and the "religion"  of  arab muslims is islam    ALSO   the civil and religious rights of muslims   ARE VIOLATED by jewish ownership of land-----and of WEAPONS of any kind.     Self defense is utterly prohibited to dhimmis     Try to understand georgie's POV  ----keep in mind----after many massacres jews did commit the worst of all Blasphemies against allah----they developed a militia and even obtained a few guns-----did you know that contrary to the shariah law upon which georgie insists----there was actually   ONE PISTOL in the possession of the jews of Hebron  ---1929?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Israeli Theft Of Palestinian Property By Stephen Lendman. "Adalah, meaning justice in Arabic, is the legal center for Arab Minority Rights in Israel advocating through Israeli Supreme Court petitions; lawsuits and appeals ... blahblahblah ... in a nation where only Jews have rights."_


Funny, how then come that abdalla mustard-pot exists at all?


georgephillip said:


> _"It also prepares publications and reports on vital issues of concern to Palestinians"_


How so, if palestinians were jews and arabs strongly preferred being referred to as just arabs?


georgephillip said:


> _"including two recent ones on the theft of their property, an ongoing international law violation since Israel's "War of Independence"_


And what might that international law be?


georgephillip said:


> _"a six-month atrocity that expelled about 800,000 people, massacred many others, destroyed 531 villages, 11 urban neighborhoods in cities like Tel-Aviv, Haifa and Jerusalem,"_


While all the touted figures and events are highly suspect, as any pro-palistanian scribes should be, we may say that a possibility of a defeat has never occured to arab supremacists in their wars, and they hate facing the consequences, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"and stole 78% of historic Palestine as the first step toward seizing it all for exclusive Jewish use."_


It is common knoweldge that, if arabs develop great attraction to something it becomes "historic" to them, although being major immigrants from the hood they can hardly declare anything "historic" and dear to their romantic souls, except for their respective motherlands they drove their camels from, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"Shortly after its "War of Independence," laws were passed to legitimize Palestinian land seizures for exclusive Jewish use."_


So, who was that sheikh, shakh, imam, sultan, emir, pasha, president, prime-minister to back that "palestinian lands" and 78% of "historic" pastures allegation?


georgephillip said:


> _"Yassar Arafat saying: "Israel has always confiscated land from Arabs and dispossessed them of the property. The land always goes from Arabs to the Jews,""_


Arabs, it seems, have yet to learn that wars have consequences.


georgephillip said:


> _" Israel violated their rulings and committed plunder in violation of the 1907 Hague Convention's Regulation 46 that explicitly prohibits expropriation."_


That Hague-thumping is rather entertaining, since we don't hear about all that jewish property and holdings, confiscated in arab countries, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _"This action will deny refugees any hope of recovering their property and will violate their legal rights under international and Israeli laws"_


Too many "refugees" and too little "property", since palistanians are the only so-called refugees in the world to pass their refugee status on to their children, royal occupational refugees. Besides, what property can major immigrants be talking about?


georgephillip said:


> _"This practice is excluded from public discourse, yet Israelis are puzzled by Palestinians' reluctance to recognize Israel as a Jewish state."_


Of course, not. Israelis know that by recognizing Israel palistanians will put an end to their dreams of grabbing what's not theirs and otherwise redistributing jewish property and holdings.
Damn, that Stephen Lendman is a prolific driveler, of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

How did all those Jewish schools, hospitals, and social institutions function to expel over 700,000 Arabs and Christians from their homes, schools, hospitals, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948? 

Was that a consequence of the Jewish National Home or Jewish State?[/QUOTE]


    Hundreds of millions of people migrated about in the era sorrounding  World War II      and the break up of the British empire--------how did the IMAMS AND MOSQUES  manage to expel almost a million jews out of shariah shit holes-----did they use their sluts with bombs tied to their stinking  jihadista asses?.      I have a particular interest in  hospitals----to what   MUSLIM HOSPITALS in what is today  Israel are you citing----that existed in 1948?     An interesting factoid----a person very close to me was hospitalized at that time   ---in fact for a very prolonged time  in the Jerusalem hospital for crippled children----That was an entirely  jewish supported and run hospital-----but it had both jewish and muslim patients     why do you imagine that the muslim polio victims would be in a jewish hospital?.    I asked the former patient if there were any musim doctors or nurses working there and he said  "no"

Schools?    what schools?   

can you cite some of those Businesses -----generally speaking-----the family donkey  went with the family to wherever the family decided to go


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> > How did all those Jewish schools, hospitals, and social institutions function to expel over 700,000 Arabs and Christians from their homes, schools, hospitals, businesses, and bank accounts in 1948?
> >
> > Was that a consequence of the Jewish National Home or Jewish State?
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjEBQ_bE7uA&feature=related]Palestine Pre-1947 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBoGKPZlQE&feature=related]Palestine before 1948 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

what do you think is depicted in those pictures?        lots of scenes like that still exist in Israel----sorta --------and some of those people could be jews from middle eastern countries-------gee you are stupid      the lady looks my husband's aunt who I met for the first time   --------early this year.    She is now   89 years old ----but she dresses in something like the OLD YEMENITE WAY       gee you are stupid       she seems to have a problem giving up those PANTS under the DRESS         A freind of mine told me the same thing about her own mother         seems like once you get used to PANTS under the dress--------giving them up makes you feel naked


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 4, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> what do you think is depicted in those pictures?        lots of scenes like that still exist in Israel----sorta --------and some of those people could be jews from middle eastern countries-------gee you are stupid      the lady looks my husband's aunt who I met for the first time   --------early this year.    She is now   89 years old ----but she dresses in something like the OLD YEMENITE WAY       gee you are stupid       she seems to have a problem giving up those PANTS under the DRESS         A freind of mine told me the same thing about her own mother         seems like once you get used to PANTS under the dress--------giving them up makes you feel naked



Keep grasping at straws.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

what  "straw"  is that   tinnie dear?         I have described reality-----you have something against reality?         I  have seen may propaganda pictures from islamo nazi pigs which suggest that  all of palestine was  "MUSLIM"   ------which show people dressed-----just like the jews of Tunisia,   and Morocco and Algeria and Yemen    etc etc  dressed------even when they were in palestine          I am really sorry that you so despise REAL RECORDED HISTORY         One idiot showed a person leading a DONKEY ------to prove that  palestine was all muslim---------my husband's family used a donkey in palestine/israel--------did that fact make them MUSLIMS?        They had a goat too.------no car.           some people are THAT STUPID


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 4, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Whenever Stephen Lendmen, the Leftist, writes about Israel, you can tell he hates that country.  However, Georgie, if you want to believe what he says go for it if it makes you happy.  It looks like Georgie is trying to tell us that these Arabs were so filthy rich that the Jews actually wanted their assets.  Perhaps Georgie can tell us about the actual assets that the Jews in other Middle East countries left behind.  Did the Arabs have a good time with their numerous assets?  I would imagine that Georgie thinks all those Muslims are civilized, right Georgie, so if they caught you wandering around they would just tell you to go in peace while they got busy murdering the other Infidels.  Evidently Georgie must think his buddies actually acted civilized to the millions and millions that they have murdered, whether in Africa, Southeast Asia, etc.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

*What's the difference between the soul of a Jew and the soul of a non-Jew?*

"The earlier influence of *fundamentalist* Rabbi Abraham Kook (1865-1935), or Kuk, was significant. He preached Jewish supremacy and said: 'The difference between a Jewish soul and souls of non-Jews -- all of them in all different levels -- is greater and deeper than the difference between a human soul and the souls of cattle.' 

"His teachings helped create the settler movement, and his son, Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook, founded the extremist Gush Emunim (GE) under the slogan: 'The Land of Israel, for the people of Israel, according to the Torah of Israel."

"Like the elder Kook, GE sees state power as a way forward to a new messianic era. It believes that God created the world for Jews. Others are lesser beings. 

"*Greater Israel belongs to Jews alone, and holy wars are acceptable to attain it.*

"Kook was Israel's first chief rabbi. In his honour, and to continue his teachings, the extremist Merkaz Harav (the Rabbi's Centre) was founded in 1924 as a yeshiva or fundamentalist religious college. It teaches that, 'non-Jews living under Jewish law in Eretz Yisrael (the Land of Israel) must either be enslaved as water carriers and wood hewers, or banished, or exterminated.'"

Are you hoping for water carrier, wood hewer, or useful bovine tool?
Do you mooooo for joooos?

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2012)

note the source 
   I have attended hundreds if not thousands of lectures related to jewish teachings and read lots more-----never heard or read  that which georgie claims as per  AL AHRAM  (aka islamo nazi shit)     I have attended mosques ----and heard the KHUTBAH JUMAAT----very few times  -------and heard  LOTS


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> note the source
> I have attended hundreds if not thousands of lectures related to jewish teachings and read lots more-----never heard or read  that which georgie claims as per  AL AHRAM  (aka islamo nazi shit)     I have attended mosques ----and heard the KHUTBAH JUMAAT----very few times  -------and heard  LOTS


What do you know about the teachings of Abraham Kook?

"The earlier influence of fundamentalist Rabbi Abraham Kook (1865-1935), or Kuk, was significant. He preached Jewish supremacy and said: 'The difference between a Jewish soul and souls of non-Jews -- all of them in all different levels -- is greater and deeper than the difference between a human soul and the souls of cattle.' 

"His teachings helped create the settler movement, and his son, Rabbi Tzvi Yehuda Kook, founded the extremist Gush Emunim (GE) under the slogan: 'The Land of Israel, for the people of Israel, according to the Torah of Israel.'"

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> what  "straw"  is that   tinnie dear?         I have described reality-----you have something against reality?         I  have seen may propaganda pictures from islamo nazi pigs which suggest that  all of palestine was  "MUSLIM"   ------which show people dressed-----just like the jews of Tunisia,   and Morocco and Algeria and Yemen    etc etc  dressed------even when they were in palestine          I am really sorry that you so despise REAL RECORDED HISTORY         One idiot showed a person leading a DONKEY ------to prove that  palestine was all muslim---------my husband's family used a donkey in palestine/israel--------did that fact make them MUSLIMS?        They had a goat too.------no car.           some people are THAT STUPID



We are not discussing religion. We are talking about Palestinians.

You keep flopping around. Do you have trouble keeping on topic?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tinnie falls apart again      Yes   PALESTINE  aka  Israel/judea        are you trying to make a point?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Tinnie falls apart again      Yes   PALESTINE  aka  Israel/judea        are you trying to make a point?



You are the one who cannot stay on topic.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel_


Oh! That's hilarious.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2012)

for  Georgie      I am very familiar with Rabbi Kook        OK?    if you want to know what HE taught--------ask a rabbi


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> for  Georgie      I am very familiar with Rabbi Kook        OK?    if you want to know what HE taught--------ask a rabbi


*Don't be so modest; it isn't believable for a bigot.*

"The Land of Israel, for the people of Israel, according to the Torah of Israel."

*Agree or disagree?*

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for  Georgie      I am very familiar with Rabbi Kook        OK?    if you want to know what HE taught--------ask a rabbi
> ...


This Jew-hate site is typical of Muslim teaching.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

*Feel free to point out any "Jew-hate" in the link I posted.*

"In June 2009, US Hasidic Rabbi Manis Friedman voiced a similar sentiment in calling on Israel to kill Palestinian 'men, women and children'. 'I don't believe in Western morality, ie don't kill civilians or children, don't destroy holy sites, don't fight during the holiday seasons, don't bomb cemeteries, and don't shoot until they shoot first because it is immoral. The only way to fight a moral war is the *Jewish way: destroy their holy sites. Kill men, women and children (and cattle).*'

"Views like these aren't exceptions. *Though a minority, they proliferate throughout Israeli society*, and are common enough to incite violence against Palestinians, even when they rightfully defend themselves as international law allows."

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel

Do you support Western "morality?"


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

Georgie, care to explain how you 'know' that these quotes from Al-Ahram are accurate?

Weren't they the ones pushing the story about IDF giving out 'hormone-laden chewing gum' to Egyptian schoolgirls in the Sinai a few decades ago?

And the story about the Mossad sharks?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel_
> ...


Have you noticed any hilarious, Jewish extremists lately?
(Try looking in the closest mirror)

"REPORTS ON JEWISH EXTREMISTS: On 24 June, the Jewish Telegraphic Agency wrote a special report on Jewish extremists in which it described, 'the face of radical Jewish nationalism in Israel... a movement of settler youths, rabbis, leaders and supporters determined to hold onto the West Bank at any cost.' 

"They represent a minority, but are a 'vocal and increasingly violent constituency of the Jewish settler movement' rampaging against Palestinians and Israelis, confident that God is on their side, and that one day a *'Torah-based theocracy (will) triumph over the State of Israel*.'"

*Are you confident God is on your side, drivel?*
If so, you're just as fucked up as radical Muslims.

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Feel free to point out any "Jew-hate" in the link I posted.*
> 
> "In June 2009, US Hasidic Rabbi Manis Friedman voiced a similar sentiment in calling on Israel to kill Palestinian 'men, women and children'. 'I don't believe in Western morality, ie don't kill civilians or children, don't destroy holy sites, don't fight during the holiday seasons, don't bomb cemeteries, and don't shoot until they shoot first because it is immoral. The only way to fight a moral war is the *Jewish way: destroy their holy sites. Kill men, women and children (and cattle).*'
> 
> ...


Western governments morality---Most of the time
Western individuals moralities ---Not all of the time
And the website is a hate site ---All of the time


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Georgie, care to explain how you 'know' that these quotes from Al-Ahram are accurate?
> 
> Weren't they the ones pushing the story about IDF giving out 'hormone-laden chewing gum' to Egyptian schoolgirls in the Sinai a few decades ago?
> 
> And the story about the Mossad sharks?


I've no idea what stories Al-Ahram has published in the past.
I'm linking to one particular story concerning Jewish extremism.

"Religious fundamentalism in Israel

Since the origin of the Zionist enterprise, *fundamentalism has been part of the Jewish state project*. Until now, this largely goes unacknowledged, writes Stephen Lendman*

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel

Do you agree that religious fundamentalism has been part of the Jewish state project?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Feel free to point out any "Jew-hate" in the link I posted.*
> ...


Point out the hate in the link I posted.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

"Do you agree that religious fundamentalism has been part of the Jewish state project? "

There is no culture immune from extremists, and no way to vaccinate against extremism slinking in - or the US wouldn't have the Rushdooney loonies and other 'Dominionists'.

The question is, how many and how much influence - and in this case, far far less of an issue than in any Muslim majority nation.  

In fact, the term 'fundamentalist' Judaism doesn't make any sense to me since Judaism is pretty much a nondoctrinal faith community.  There really is a dearth of 'literal' Torah interpretation in any Jewish mainstream Jewish community.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

The fact is that there is NOT a 'superiority doctrine' in Judaism, and to claim so is hate speech.

It's also a fact that Israel does not 'discriminate' against her nonJewish citizens and residents to any extent rese3mbling 'apartheid', etc.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Feel free to point out any "Jew-hate" in the link I posted.*
> 
> "In June 2009, US Hasidic Rabbi Manis Friedman voiced a similar sentiment in calling on Israel to kill Palestinian 'men, women and children'. 'I don't believe in Western morality, ie don't kill civilians or children, don't destroy holy sites, don't fight during the holiday seasons, don't bomb cemeteries, and don't shoot until they shoot first because it is immoral. The only way to fight a moral war is the *Jewish way: destroy their holy sites. Kill men, women and children (and cattle).*'
> 
> ...


I wonder if Georgie can say with a straight face that the Muslims aren't always busy killing others (even other Muslims of different sects) and destroying the holy sites of others.  Naturally the Muslims don't support Western morality.  And, of course, Georgie would never believe that it doesn't take much for the "Palestinians" or even the Muslim world to start in with the violence.  We have seen that in just the last couple of weeks with them rioting and killing over a film.  However, I think by now it is quite obvious that Georgie doesn't like to see the Israeli Jews defending themselves.  They should just roll over for Georgie's buddies.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

I would agree some Muslims and Christians are always busy killing others, sometimes on the opposite side of the planet from their hometowns. If I'm willing to condemn the war crimes committed by Muslims and the US military and the IDF, why aren't you?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> The fact is that there is NOT a 'superiority doctrine' in Judaism, and to claim so is hate speech.
> 
> It's also a fact that Israel does not 'discriminate' against her nonJewish citizens and residents to any extent rese3mbling 'apartheid', etc.


Free speech is not hate speech, at least not in the US.

There would seem to be a "superiority doctrine" at work among some settlers on the West Bank that comes with a fairly substantial "price tag" attached:

"This definition (of terrorism) fits the aim of extremist settlers, who often scrawl the Hebrew words for 'price tag' at the scene of the crime--a message to their targets that they will exact a price for any act that they oppose. 

"Such attacks target innocent Palestinians in response to and as a deterrent against Palestinian terrorism and target Palestinians, pro-peace Israelis, and Israeli soldiers alike for supposedly anti-settlement measures taken by the Israeli government. By seeking to frighten a rival population and intimidate a government, the extremists mimic the typical methods of terrorist groups across the globe."

http://ic.galegroup.com.libpxy.lacitycollege.edu/ic/ovic/AcademicJournalsDetailsPage/AcademicJournalsDetailsWindow?failOverType=&query=&prodId=OVIC&windowstate=normal&contentModules=&mode=view&displayGroupName=Journals&limiter=&currPage=&disableHighlighting=true&source=&sortBy=&displayGroups=&action=e&catId=&activityType=&scanId=&documentId=GALE%7CA302770674


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I would agree some Muslims and Christians are always busy killing others, sometimes on the opposite side of the planet from their hometowns. If I'm willing to condemn the war crimes committed by Muslims and the US military and the IDF, why aren't you?


I do condemn Muslim war crimes. The others normally don't happen.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _If so, you're just as fucked up as radical Muslims._


A non-radical muslim is the one who ran out of ammo, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Have you noticed any hilarious, Jewish extremists lately? (Try looking in the closest mirror)_


I tried, honorable georgephillip just won't show up.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"They represent a minority, but are a 'vocal and increasingly violent constituency of the Jewish settler movement' rampaging against Palestinians and Israelis, confident that God is on their side, and that one day a 'Torah-based theocracy (will) triumph over the State of Israel.'" Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel_


Doesn't the al ahram have its own muslim bros to talk?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

it boggles my mind that   anyone would cite an "analysis"  by  Al Ahram regarding gush emunim       Its like asking  Goebbels to analyze the book of genesis.    "RAMPAGING"     I have yet to hear of them  "rampaging"    ----lots of  RAMPAGING going on in the world----but its not the gush emunim people.      Did one of them throw a  "ROCK"    ?????      as opposed to  scores ofs arab in young adulthood f;inging them at groups of elderly people and children and moving vehidles     but described as  "desperate children throwing pebbles"

Poor georgie is forced to go back to some grafitti and a smouldering tire in a mosque-----some  six months ago-------as an example of  "VIOLENCE"    whilst  embassies are being stormed and diplomats murdered in HIS SIDE OF THE GAME       There is blood in the gutters of a dozen countries hit by muslim rampagers in the last several weeks-----but lets go back to the one smoldering  tire and some spray painted grafitti.<<<<<<<  THE "REAL VIOLENCE"


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 6, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree some Muslims and Christians are always busy killing others, sometimes on the opposite side of the planet from their hometowns. If I'm willing to condemn the war crimes committed by Muslims and the US military and the IDF, why aren't you?
> ...


*Define "normal.*"

Which country is the greatest purveyor of violence on the planet?
Hint: It's the one that's murdered, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced millions of Muslims and others on the opposite side of the world over the last fifty years.

Remember My Lai?...*"was the Vietnam War mass murder* of between 347 and 504 unarmed civilians in South Vietnam on March 16, 1968, by United States Army soldiers of 'Charlie' Company of 1st Battalion, 20th Infantry Regiment, 11th Brigade of the Americal Division. 

"Most of the victims were women, children, infants, and elderly people. Some of the women were gang-raped and bodies were later found to be mutilated[2] and many women allegedly raped prior to the killings."

My Lai Massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

The ideologies responsible for MOST OF THE DEATHS DUE TO  GENOCIDES   in history-----have been ------Japnese imperialism,    Roman Imperialism ---carried forth to an unfortunate extent by the christian  "holy"  roman empire.    Mayan Imperialism    Islam,   Nazism and Communism     (I am including the antics of Genghis Khan et al in the  islamic genocides)

   The USA does not come close       the UK    has a somewhat sick record but no where close to  either  the holy roman empire  (once england left the  "holy roman empire") 

your concept of the real issue of genocide in the  20th century is -----really scanty-------there were several      The US did not do them


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 6, 2012)

Rosie, you are mistaken about the Maya:   you are thinking of their bloody-handed neighbors the Aztecs over in the Valley of Mexico to the north of the peninsula where they Maya lived.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"They represent a minority, but are a 'vocal and increasingly violent constituency of the Jewish settler movement' rampaging against Palestinians and Israelis, confident that God is on their side, and that one day a 'Torah-based theocracy (will) triumph over the State of Israel.'" Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel_
> ...


Who do you talk to?
Sharon?
Golda?
Adolph?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> it boggles my mind that   anyone would cite an "analysis"  by  Al Ahram regarding gush emunim       Its like asking  Goebbels to analyze the book of genesis.    "RAMPAGING"     I have yet to hear of them  "rampaging"    ----lots of  RAMPAGING going on in the world----but its not the gush emunim people.      Did one of them throw a  "ROCK"    ?????      as opposed to  scores ofs arab in young adulthood f;inging them at groups of elderly people and children and moving vehidles     but described as  "desperate children throwing pebbles"
> 
> Poor georgie is forced to go back to some grafitti and a smouldering tire in a mosque-----some  six months ago-------as an example of  "VIOLENCE"    whilst  embassies are being stormed and diplomats murdered in HIS SIDE OF THE GAME       There is blood in the gutters of a dozen countries hit by muslim rampagers in the last several weeks-----but lets go back to the one smoldering  tire and some spray painted grafitti.<<<<<<<  THE "REAL VIOLENCE"


THE REAL VIOLENCE in the Middle East is due to a pair of illegal US invasions and occupations that have murdered, maimed, incarcerated, and displaced MILLIONS of Muslim civilians in the last decade. Obviously, a vapid, self-absorbed shill like you couldn't care less about any victim that isn't "CHOSEN."


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it boggles my mind that   anyone would cite an "analysis"  by  Al Ahram regarding gush emunim       Its like asking  Goebbels to analyze the book of genesis.    "RAMPAGING"     I have yet to hear of them  "rampaging"    ----lots of  RAMPAGING going on in the world----but its not the gush emunim people.      Did one of them throw a  "ROCK"    ?????      as opposed to  scores ofs arab in young adulthood f;inging them at groups of elderly people and children and moving vehidles     but described as  "desperate children throwing pebbles"
> ...


So now Georgie, who is the shrill for the radical Muslims, is going to tell us why in Pakistan the Sunni Muslims are murdering the Shiites and Ahmadis, why are the extremist Muslims now operating in Mali, why are the Christians being killed in Nigeria, why are the Buddhists killed in southern Thailand, why are the Copts being killed in Egypt, etc. etc.  Are you scratching  your head, Georgie, as to how you can find a way to blame the U.S. for all this.  As I have said before, if you don't like the U.S., you are free to leave any time and take up residence in some Muslim country where apparently you will feel more comfortable.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



None of this is current. You're bringing up single incidents from the past. Dumbass Zionist


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Etc, etc has no logical connection to the murder, maiming, displacement, and internment of millions of Muslim civilians. Cutting and running doesn't seem particularly logical either since things are likely to get much worse when the global economy collapses. 

Who will you blame when that happens, Hossie?

The  Ahmadis?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Big BS, Snookums.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Could you put all that into layman's terms? I can't translate jabberwocky.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Probably not, however, maybe I can put it into some terms Thomas Freidman used to describe  what happened inside Shatila in 1982:

"Acknowledging that the Israelis equipped the Lebanese militia assassins 'with at least some of their arms and provisions and assisted them with flares during nighttime operations,' and that the southern end of Shatila camp 'can be seen very clearly with the naked eye from the Kuwaiti Embassy traffic circle&#8212;the site of the telescope and binocular-equipped Israeli observation post,' Friedman nonetheless finds it necessary to temper the incriminating truth with the following bizarre disclaimer: '*Whether the Israelis actually looked down and saw what was happening is unknown*.'&#8221;

When are you planning to see what is happening?
When your G-d approves?

Tom Friedman&#8217;s Special Relationship » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Surprisingly. Counterpunch is one of the sites I keep up with to see what U.S and Jew-hate is up to. I'm never surprised. And what is a Thomas Friedman?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2012)

georgie seems to think  killing is something new in the middle east------that somehow every jew and christian and zoroastrian in arabia simply   MAGICALLY VANISHED-------and -----turkey----once a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY-----suddenly magically became  "muslim"   -----and then there is Iraq-----once dominated by   christians, jews and zoroastrians  ---suddenly MAGICALLY became muslim-------oh yes----then Yemen-----same thing 

------lets see-----any more recent genocides?     a few million armenians,   lots of turks,     two million biafran christians---at least a million christians in Uganda----an ongoing  indolent genocide upon hindus and christians in Kenya-----sudan------etc etc etc     

uhm     syria,  jordan,  algeria,  tunisia -----lets pretend no massacres      none at all        For those who do not know------even in tolerant loving TURKEY----there were PURGES OF NON MUSLIMS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgie seems to think  killing is something new in the middle east------that somehow every jew and christian and zoroastrian in arabia simply   MAGICALLY VANISHED-------and -----turkey----once a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY-----suddenly magically became  "muslim"   -----and then there is Iraq-----once dominated by   christians, jews and zoroastrians  ---suddenly MAGICALLY became muslim-------oh yes----then Yemen-----same thing
> 
> ------lets see-----any more recent genocides?     a few million armenians,   lots of turks,     two million biafran christians---at least a million christians in Uganda----an ongoing  indolent genocide upon hindus and christians in Kenya-----sudan------etc etc etc
> 
> uhm     syria,  jordan,  algeria,  tunisia -----lets pretend no massacres      none at all        For those who do not know------even in tolerant loving TURKEY----there were PURGES OF NON MUSLIMS



A Christian woman addresses 70,000 supporters in Gaza.

Palestinian Revolutionaries on International Women's Day





A woman from Gaza: Shireen Said of the PFLP

Since there are only a few thousand Christians in Gaza, the rest of those supporters are probably...gasp...Muslims.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgie seems to think  killing is something new in the middle east------that somehow every jew and christian and zoroastrian in arabia simply   MAGICALLY VANISHED-------and -----turkey----once a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY-----suddenly magically became  "muslim"   -----and then there is Iraq-----once dominated by   christians, jews and zoroastrians  ---suddenly MAGICALLY became muslim-------oh yes----then Yemen-----same thing
> 
> ------lets see-----any more recent genocides?     a few million armenians,   lots of turks,     two million biafran christians---at least a million christians in Uganda----an ongoing  indolent genocide upon hindus and christians in Kenya-----sudan------etc etc etc
> 
> uhm     syria,  jordan,  algeria,  tunisia -----lets pretend no massacres      none at all        For those who do not know------even in tolerant loving TURKEY----there were PURGES OF NON MUSLIMS


According to your description, a Muslim never met a person he couldn't cheerfully kill?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*One of yours:*

"Friedman is Jewish.[2] 

"He attended Hebrew school five days a week until his Bar Mitzvah,[3] then St. Louis Park High School where he wrote articles for his school's newspaper.[4] He became enamored of Israel after a visit there in December 1968, and he spent all three of his high school summers living on Kibbutz Hahotrim, near Haifa.[5] He has characterized his high school years as 'one big celebration of Israel's victory in the Six-Day War...'"

"Friedman joined the London bureau of United Press International after completing his Master's degree. He was dispatched a year later to Beirut, where he lived from June 1979 to May 1981 while covering the civil war there. He was hired by The New York Times as a reporter in 1981, and redispatched to Beirut at the start of the 1982 Israeli invasion of Lebanon. His coverage of the war, *particularly the Sabra and Shatila massacre*,[15] won him the Pulitzer Prize for International Reporting (shared with Loren Jenkins of The Washington Post).[16] Alongside David K. Shipler[clarification needed] he also won the George Polk Award for Foreign Reporting."

Thomas Friedman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgie seems to think  killing is something new in the middle east------that somehow every jew and christian and zoroastrian in arabia simply   MAGICALLY VANISHED-------and -----turkey----once a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY-----suddenly magically became  "muslim"   -----and then there is Iraq-----once dominated by   christians, jews and zoroastrians  ---suddenly MAGICALLY became muslim-------oh yes----then Yemen-----same thing
> 
> ------lets see-----any more recent genocides?     a few million armenians,   lots of turks,     two million biafran christians---at least a million christians in Uganda----an ongoing  indolent genocide upon hindus and christians in Kenya-----sudan------etc etc etc
> 
> uhm     syria,  jordan,  algeria,  tunisia -----lets pretend no massacres      none at all        For those who do not know------even in tolerant loving TURKEY----there were PURGES OF NON MUSLIMS


*When was Iraq or Turkey Christian?*

Your country is currently the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet.
Your solution is to babble incessantly about Muslim crimes.
 Is that part of your therapy?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgie seems to think  killing is something new in the middle east------that somehow every jew and christian and zoroastrian in arabia simply   MAGICALLY VANISHED-------and -----turkey----once a  CHRISTIAN COUNTRY-----suddenly magically became  "muslim"   -----and then there is Iraq-----once dominated by   christians, jews and zoroastrians  ---suddenly MAGICALLY became muslim-------oh yes----then Yemen-----same thing
> ...


Did every notice that Georgie once again referred to "your country."  I imagine he is not a citizen here, and I wonder what Muslim country he was born in.  Meanwhile, it is obvious that Georgie never heard of Constantinople and that at one time there was actually another Pope living there.  I guess that is par for the course for someone who didn't attend school here and learn about it in a history class.  I wonder if Georgie can tell us who lived in Iraq before the Muslims left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded the surrounding countries.  Once again, Georgie, if you are not happy with this country, you are free to leave.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Well, Georgie boy, it looks like someone else is not as enamored of Thomas Friedman as you are.

The Thomas Friedman myth 


Op-ed: Columnist's application of globalization theory to Arab-Israeli conflict is delusional 

Giulio Meotti Published:  05.22.11,   






Thomas Friedman is one of journalism's greatest celebrities, the single most famous US interpreter of the Middle East and the liberal columnist who has the most influence on the way Americans understand Israel. His 1989 book From Beirut to Jerusalem has been a best-seller, as was The world is flat. 



Friedman also plays a major role in shaping Obamas rhetoric about Israels return to the pre-1967 armistice line, which the late Abba Eban dubbed the Auschwitz borders. 



For the first time now, the four digits (1967) have become formal American policy. It was also a Friedman victory. It was he, after all, who invented the so-called Saudi plan for peace in the Middle East. And it was Friedman who wrote that the White House is disgusted with Israeli interlocutors. In Manhattan, Friedman is an elegant and wealthy Jewish intellectual. But what are the consequences of his ideas for Israel, the only UN member surrounded by neighbors willing to kill themselves to destroy the Jews, and the nation globally elected to be an emblem of evil? 



Friedman has created a myth of personal disillusionment with Israel that is designed to lend credibility to his indictment against the Jewish State. His method is simple and delusional: Applying the globalization theory to the Arab-Israeli conflict. 



Mutual respect, money, education, computers, Internet, hedonism and modernity are Friedmans solutions to the nationalistic bloodbath. Economics trumps politics in his technocracy. 



As a Jewish reporter in Beirut and Jerusalem, Friedman confessed, he was unable to remain objective because of the tribal nature of the conflict. He has described his personal biography as the story of a Jew who was raised on . . . all the myths about Israel, who goes to Jerusalem in the 1980s and discovers that it isnt the summer camp of his youth. 



The famous columnist has always been a militant of the Palestinian cause. By the time he graduated from Brandeis University, he was identifying with Breira, a pariah group within the American Jewish community. He belonged to the steering committee of a self-styled Middle East Peace Group that vigorously opposed the mounting storm of protest among American Jews over Yasser Arafats appearance before the United Nations in a time when the Palestinian leader proudly claimed Jewish lives. 



In 1985, after the Shiite hijacking of a TWA airliner, Friedman attacked Israel for not releasing the 700 terrorists whose freedom the hijackers were demanding. Israels refusal, he claimed, certainly contributed to the hijacking. 



Friedman has always defended Yasser Arafat and failed to draw attention to his evident connections to terrorism. Friedman then demonized Ariel Sharon, while praising Arab dictators such as Saudi Prince Abdullah. Friedman also criticized the Israeli settlers, an entire population group that loyally serves in the army, pays its taxes and defends the state, demonizing them in global columns. 



According to the US columnist, Israeli settlers are a cancer for the Jewish people and those who collaborate in the building of settlements are enemies of peace and enemies of Americas national interest, no less. Friedman has compared Islamist fanatics who want to destroy Israel to the lunatics of the Likud and Arab dictators whose endorsement of suicide bombings threatens Islam to the collaborators whose support for a colonial Israeli occupation threatens coexistence. 



Friedman has always been diligently undermining Israels claim to the moral high ground by placing victims of terrorism on the same plain as their barbaric perpetrators. What Israeli settlers and Palestinian suicide bombers have in common is that they are each pushing for the maximum use of force against the other side, he wrote after the killing of Kobi Mandell. 




For Friedman, building a home on disputed territory is apparently the moral equivalent of stoning Jews to death. To equate the two, as Friedman always does, is to create moral mush. At age fourteen, Kobi was immobilized and stoned to death, his body hidden in a cave. The terrorists soaked their hands in the boys blood and smeared the walls of the cave with it. 



Friedman also compared terrorist militias in Iraq, who butchered Americans and Iraqis alike, to the Jewish inhabitants of Judea and Samaria. One of Friedmans columns in 2004 was particularly shocking: ...Mr. Sharon has the Palestinian leader Yasir Arafat under house arrest in his office in Ramallah, and hes had George Bush under house arrest in the Oval Office. Mr. Sharon has Mr. Arafat surrounded by tanks, and Mr. Bush surrounded by Jewish and Christian pro-Israel lobbyists, by a vice president, Dick Cheney, whos ready to do whatever Mr. Sharon dictates. 



Friedmans language resembled that of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. His incredible words, coming at a time when anti-Semitism is skyrocketing globally, were repulsive. From Friedmans mansion in the Marylands woods the Middle East maybe looks really flat. But thats not an excuse for pushing what can be called Zionicide.



Giulio Meotti, a journalist with Il Foglio, is the author of the book A New Shoah: The Untold Story of Israel's Victims of Terrorism


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 8, 2012)

I apologize if I gave you the idea I'm a fan of Thomas Freidman.
Your boy Guilio has a few skeletons rattling around in his closet also:

"This week, Marc Tracy at Tablet revealed  several instances of plagiarism by Meotti, who is a columnist for YNet and the *pro-Berlusconi* Italian daily, Il Foglio. 

"According to Tracy, the plagiarism occurred in a recent piece by Meotti who wrote contrasting Israel's supposedly flawless record on gay rights with the record of the barbaric Arabs, who are portrayed through the increasingly popular pro-Israel tactic of pinkwashing  as not culturally enlightened enough to enjoy their liberation. 

"In the column, Meotti lifted entire paragraphs from writings by two fellow pro-Israel cadres, Jamie Kirchick   and Brett Stephens ."

OpEdNews - Article: Giulio Meotti: Serial Plagiarist or Common Hasbarist?

BTW, can you link to any source claiming Obama has called for the Jewish state to return to pre-'67 borders?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I apologize if I gave you the idea I'm a fan of Thomas Freidman.
> Your boy Guilio has a few skeletons rattling around in his closet also:
> 
> "This week, Marc Tracy at Tablet revealed  several instances of plagiarism by Meotti, who is a columnist for YNet and the *pro-Berlusconi* Italian daily, Il Foglio.
> ...


As if one of Georgie's pals never lifted anything, but many of  Meotti's pieces are right on the button.   I imagine Georgie never reads the Letters to the Editor in American papers to see that there are others who are not as enamored with Friedman as Georgie is and who are very critical of his articles.  However, Georgie found another Jew who suited his purposes.  I am sure Georgie has seen pictures of Gays swinging at the end of a noose, so I wonder if he can give us a list of Muslim countries which actually tolerate Gays instead of wishing to harm or even kill them.  By the way, Georgie, have you done any research on Constantinople -- the city that is now called Istanbul.  I doubt if they would teach you this in a Muslim school as they do in schools in the U.S., but with the Internet you can pick up the stuff that your schooling left out.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 10, 2012)

What's your definition of "Common Hasbarist?"


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 10, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _What's your definition of "Common Hasbarist?"_


Non sequitur drivel.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 10, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> What's your definition of "Common Hasbarist?"


My definition would be someone like you who beats a topic to death.  There have been so many other atrocities which have happened where millions have died, and you have settled for only one with post after post of it like it was the most important incident that ever happened.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 10, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _What's your definition of "Common Hasbarist?"_
> ...


Speak of the Devil, drivel.
How much of your neighbors' land and water have you pilfered today?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 11, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Do my alleged "neighbors" have any alleged land and water?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 12, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Once again, Hossie, my leaving or staying doesn't change the fact that your country and mine is the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet. What ever mayhem Muslims inflicted upon the ancestors of today's Iraqis doesn't affect the millions of Muslims the US has murdered, maimed, incarcerated, or displaced since 2001.

Has there ever been a crime committed by your country or Israel that you find deserving of condemnation?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 12, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


Not if there are any "chosen" people in their neighborhood?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Define the crimes.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 12, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Well, Georgie Boy, no country in the world is perfect, but you have such a good time condemning Israel even when she is just trying to defend herself against those who want to destroy her.  Meanwhile, have you completely forgotten the millions that the Muslims have murdered just in the 20th century alone or do they get a pass because you always enjoy condemning America (even when nobody is stopping you from leaving if you feel America is so bad)?  By the way, Georgie, did you ever research when the Muslim Middle East countries were Christian?  I would have thought if you were born in American, you would have been taught this in an ancient history class.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The US invasion of Iraq in 2003 and the *Israeli invasion of Lebanon in 1982*.

*"On Saturday morning*, September 18, 1982 Israeli Mossad agents inside the camp actually were observed  driving three of the bulldozers in a frantic attempt to assist the Christian militia in covering up evidence of the crime before the exported international media arrived on the scene.

"The late American journalist, Janet Lee Stevens, documented that  during Sept. 18 and 19th, most of the massacre victims killed during this period were slaughtered inside  the joint Israeli-Lebanese Forces 'interrogation center.'  

"Janet testified that these killed  were put in flatbed trucks and taken to the Golf Course, just 300 yards away, where waiting Israeli bulldozers dug pits. Other trucks drove in the direction of East Beirut."  

29 Years After the Massacre at Sabra Shatila » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Only one country during the 20th Century (or all recorded history) slaughtered millions of civilians on the opposite side of the planet from its homeland.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Millions murdered by Muslims? Haha Hossfly is a funny asshole. He doesn't want to bring up WW1 or WW2. Christians murdered Christians and murdered Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2012)

oh gee----'because'  is justifying the murder of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS for the glory of 'allah' and his friend the rapist pig muhummad----because christians also murdered      In fact 'because' is justifying the CONTINUED    murder and rape in the millions for the glory of the two pigs ------all because christians did engage in murder -----of course christians have repudiated the filth that  'because'  embraces with pious fervor


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Any statistics? Put 'em out here.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 13, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> oh gee----'because'  is justifying the murder of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS for the glory of 'allah' and his friend the rapist pig muhummad----because christians also murdered      In fact 'because' is justifying the CONTINUED    murder and rape in the millions for the glory of the two pigs ------all because christians did engage in murder -----of course christians have repudiated the filth that  'because'  embraces with pious fervor



Putting words in my mouth yet again.  scum


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You might think I am funny, but you are pathetic -- a young guy blabbering away on a message board instead of doing things with boys his own age.  Meanwhile, nobody is denying that the Nazis killed millions.  And when they got through with the killing in Europe, Hitler promised the Mufti, his good friend who spent the war in Berlin and who was so proud of his Muslim S.S. troops) that he would start in with the Jews in the Middle East.  Meanwhile, during the 20th century alone, which you Muslims close  your eyes to, two million plus Christian people were murdered in the Sudan by Muslims and millions more Christians were murdered in Nigeria by Muslims.  Let us not forget the three million (mainly Hindus) which were murdered in Bangladesh.  And of course, 300,000 Black Muslims perished because of what the Arab Muslims did to them.  Moreover, we should never forget the over million Armenians along with Greeks and Assyrians who were murdered by Muslim Turks at the beginning of the 20th century.  Who even knows how many Shiites and Sunnis murdered each other and how many Hindus were murdered when Pakistan was carved out of India?  Perhaps Mr. Know-it-all can supply us with the figures.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Mufti meant absolutely nothing. You almost make it sound as if he's the leader of the world. Sudan was a war. Yet again bullshitting. More talk of war. Yet another war. Lets see how the stage of the world in the 20th century. You know it's only muslims who ever fought. Hossfly likes ignoring the 55 million in WW2


Wars and Casualties of the 20th and 21st Centuries

by Piero Scaruffi
160 million people died in wars during the 20th century




1860-65: USA civil war (628,000) 
1886-1908: Belgium-Congo Free State (8 million) 
1898: USA-Spain & Philippines (220,000) 
1899-02: British-Boer war (100,000) 
1899-03: Colombian civil war (120,000) 
1899-02: Philippines vs USA (20,000) 
1900-01: Boxer rebels against Russia, Britain, France, Japan, USA against rebels (35,000) 
1903: Ottomans vs Macedonian rebels (20,000) 
1904: Germany vs Namibia (65,000) 
1904-05: Japan vs Russia (150,000) 
1910-20: Mexican revolution (250,000) 
1911: Chinese Revolution (2.4 million) 
1911-12: Italian-Ottoman war (20,000) 
1912-13: Balkan wars (150,000) 
1915: the Ottoman empire slaughters Armenians (1.2 million) 
1915-20: the Ottoman empire slaughters 500,000 Assyrians 
1916-23: the Ottoman empire slaughters 350,000 Greek Pontians and 480,000 Anatolian Greeks 
1914-18: World War I (20 million) 
1916: Kyrgyz revolt against Russia (120,000) 
1917-21: Soviet revolution (5 million) 
1917-19: Greece vs Turkey (45,000) 
1919-21: Poland vs Soviet Union (27,000) 
1928-37: Chinese civil war (2 million) 
1931: Japanese Manchurian War (1.1 million) 
1932-33: Soviet Union vs Ukraine (10 million) 
1932: "La Matanza" in El Salvador (30,000) 
1932-35: "Guerra del Chaco" between Bolivia and Paraguay (117.500) 
1934: Mao's Long March (170,000) 
1936: Italy's invasion of Ethiopia (200,000) 
1936-37: Stalin's purges (13 million) 
1936-39: Spanish civil war (600,000) 
1937-45: Japanese invasion of China (500,000) 
1939-45: World War II (55 million) including holocaust and Chinese revolution 
1946-49: Chinese civil war (1.2 million) 
1946-49: Greek civil war (50,000) 
1946-54: France-Vietnam war (600,000) 
1947: Partition of India and Pakistan (1 million) 
1947: Taiwan's uprising against the Kuomintang (30,000) 
1948-1958: Colombian civil war (250,000) 
1948-1973: Arab-Israeli wars (70,000) 
1949-: Indian Muslims vs Hindus (20,000) 
1949-50: Mainland China vs Tibet (1,200,000) 
1950-53: Korean war (3 million) 
1952-59: Kenya's Mau Mau insurrection (20,000) 
1954-62: French-Algerian war (368,000) 
1958-61: Mao's "Great Leap Forward" (38 million) 
1960-90: South Africa vs Africa National Congress (?) 
1960-96: Guatemala's civil war (200,000) 
1961-98: Indonesia vs West Papua/Irian (100,000) 
1961-2003: Kurds vs Iraq (180,000) 
1962-75: Mozambique Frelimo vs Portugal (10,000) 
1962-75: Angolan FNLA & MPLA vs Portugal (50,000) 
1964-73: USA-Vietnam war (3 million) 
1965: second India-Pakistan war over Kashmir 
1965-66: Indonesian civil war (250,000) 
1966-69: Mao's "Cultural Revolution" (11 million) 
1966-: Colombia's civil war (31,000) 
1967-70: Nigeria-Biafra civil war (800,000) 
1968-80: Rhodesia's civil war (?) 
1969-: Philippines vs the communist Bagong Hukbong Bayan/ New People's Army (40,000) 
1969-79: Idi Amin, Uganda (300,000) 
1969-02: IRA - Norther Ireland's civil war (2,000) 
1969-79: Francisco Macias Nguema, Equatorial Guinea (50,000) 
1971: Pakistan-Bangladesh civil war (500,000) 
1972-: Philippines vs Muslim separatists (Moro Islamic Liberation Front, etc) (150,000) 
1972: Burundi's civil war (300,000) 
1972-79: Rhodesia/Zimbabwe's civil war (30,000) 
1974-91: Ethiopian civil war (1,000,000) 
1975-78: Menghitsu, Ethiopia (1.5 million) 
1975-79: Khmer Rouge, Cambodia (1.7 million) 
1975-89: Boat people, Vietnam (250,000) 
1975-87: civil war in Lebanon (130,000) 
1975-87: Laos' civil war (184,000) 
1975-2002: Angolan civil war (500,000) 
1976-83: Argentina's military regime (20,000) 
1976-93: Mozambique's civil war (900,000) 
1976-98: Indonesia-East Timor civil war (600,000) 
1976-2005: Indonesia-Aceh (GAM) civil war (12,000) 
1977-92: El Salvador's civil war (75,000) 
1979: Vietnam-China war (30,000) 
1979-88: the Soviet Union invades Afghanistan (1.3 million) 
1980-88: Iraq-Iran war (435,000) 
1980-92: Sendero Luminoso - Peru's civil war (69,000) 
1984-: Kurds vs Turkey (35,000) 
1981-90: Nicaragua vs Contras (60,000) 
1982-90: Hissene Habre, Chad (40,000) 
1983-: Sri Lanka's civil war (70,000) 
1983-2002: Sudanese civil war (2 million) 
1986-: Indian Kashmir's civil war (60,000) 
1987-: Palestinian Intifada (4,500) 
1988-2001: Afghanistan civil war (400,000) 
1988-2004: Somalia's civil war (550,000) 
1989-: Liberian civil war (220,000) 
1989-: Uganda vs Lord's Resistance Army (30,000) 
1991: Gulf War - large coalition against Iraq to liberate Kuwait (85,000) 
1991-97: Congo's civil war (800,000) 
1991-2000: Sierra Leone's civil war (200,000) 
1991-2009: Russia-Chechnya civil war (200,000) 
1991-94: Armenia-Azerbaijan war (35,000) 
1992-96: Tajikstan's civil war war (50,000) 
1992-96: Yugoslavian wars (260,000) 
1992-99: Algerian civil war (150,000) 
1993-97: Congo Brazzaville's civil war (100,000) 
1993-2005: Burundi's civil war (200,000) 
1994: Rwanda's civil war (900,000) 
1995-: Pakistani Sunnis vs Shiites (1,300) 
1995-: Maoist rebellion in Nepal (12,000) 
1998-: Congo/Zaire's war - Rwanda and Uganda vs Zimbabwe, Angola and Namibia (3.8 million) 
1998-2000: Ethiopia-Eritrea war (75,000) 
1999: Kosovo's liberation war - NATO vs Serbia (2,000) 
2001-: Afghanistan's liberation war - USA & UK vs Taliban (40,000) 
2002-: Cote d'Ivoire's civil war (1,000) 
2003-11: Second Iraq-USA war - USA, UK and Australia vs Saddam Hussein and subsequent civil war (160,000) 
2003-09: Sudan vs JEM/Darfur (300,000) 
2004-: Sudan vs SPLM & Eritrea (?) 
2004-: Yemen vs Shiite Muslims (?) 
2004-: Thailand vs Muslim separatists (3,700) 
2007-: Pakistan vs PAkistani Taliban (38,000) 
2012-: Iraq's civil war after the withdrawal of the USA (?) 
2012-: Syria's civil war (14,000)
Arab-Israeli wars
I (1947-49): 6,373 Israeli and 15,000 Arabs die
II (1956): 231 Israeli and 3,000 Egyptians die
III (1967): 776 Israeli and 20,000 Arabs die
IV (1973): 2,688 Israeli and 18,000 Arabs die
Intifada I (1987-92): 170 Israelis and 1,000 Palestinians
Intifada II (2000-03): 700 Israelis and 2,000 Palestinians
Israel-Hamas war (2008): 1,300 Palestinians
Main sources:
Charny: Genocide - A Critical Bibliographic Review (1988)
Stephane Courtois: Black Book on Communism (1995)
Clodfelter: Warfare and Armed Conflicts (1992)
Elliot: Twentieth Century Book of the Dead (1972)
Bouthoul: A List of the 366 Major Armed Conflicts of the period 1740-1974, Peace Research (1978)
R.J. Rummel: Death by Government - Genocide and Mass Murder (1994)
Matt White's website
Several general textbooks of 20th century history
Sources vary, and it is difficult to find one reliable source for everything. Many of these numbers keep changing.
Caution: In the age of Wikipedia there is also the problem that numbers tend to escalate dramatically as people on each side keep claiming higher and higher casualties. If one had to believe Wikipedia, the Middle East would be depopulated by now (instead of having consistently experienced a population boom).
Back to world news | Back to history


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


No American forgets World War II and what happened and all the people who perished, Jews and non Jews.  Meanwhile the Muslims love to deny that their own Muslim brethren have murdered millions when it is a matter of history.  Mr. Know-it-all thinks he is fooling everyone here about the Mufti, but I think we all realize how Hitler and the Mufti were such good friends because they both hated the Jews.  Why were there Muslim SS troops during World War II, Mr. Know-it-all, if the Muslims are so peaceful?  Haven't you ever seen pictures of the Mufti inspecting these troops.  As far as your list concerned, as you can see from the statement at the bottom, you really can't trust the figure.  Three million people (mainly Hindus) died at the hands of the Muslims in Bangladesh with thousands upon thousands of women being raped.  And of course he leaves out the millions of Christians killed by Muslims in Nigeria, and I think we all realize that a Muslim group in Nigeria has been killedin the Christians there these days.  It seems there doesn't have to be a declared war for the Muslims to start their killing and the number of bodies keep growing.  Meanwhile, God only knows how many Sunni and Shiites have murdered each other during the 20th century.  Do they keep statistics on this, Mr. Know-it-all?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 13, 2012)

Hossfly keep eating shit. Everyone realizes you deny everything that happened unless Muslims did it. Facts speak for themselves. Go bitch about it somewhere else.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly keep eating shit. Everyone realizes you deny everything that happened unless Muslims did it. Facts speak for themselves. Go bitch about it somewhere else.




 Hossfly does not eat muslim food -----or the stuff that  muhummad ibn abdullah al kanzeer ate--------did you lick up enough of jumaah kharah off the floor yesterday?    still hungry?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 13, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly keep eating shit. Everyone realizes you deny everything that happened unless Muslims did it. Facts speak for themselves. Go bitch about it somewhere else.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 14, 2012)

*"Many of Libyas Palestinian refugees in Libya,* like those is the Diaspora, desperately seek to learn what became of their family members who disappeared before, during and following *the events of Sept. 15-20, 1982.* 

"Palestinian refugees, like  their Lebanese sisters and brothers suffer unrelenting pain and anguish as they resolve to take concrete steps to  learn what happened to their loved ones. 

"For more than 30 years Palestinians in Lebanon have disappeared as a result of various Israeli invasions and the Lebanese civil war with innocent refugee camp residents becoming victims of shifting regional and local political alliances. 

"Thousands of Palestinians, like Lebanese from all the sects, *became victims of enforced disappearances, abductions and other abuses.*

"Seriously compounding the problem, Lebanon has failed to legislate a truth, justice and reconciliation agency.  

"Consequently, along with the failure of the governments of other states that were involved, the result has been that the whereabouts of many Palestinians remain a mystery and those responsible remain unidentified and unpunished. 

"Robert Fisk, writing in the UK Independent claims that more than 1000 Palestinians are buried in pits in Lebanons only Golf Course that is adjacent to Shatila camp and the Kuwaiti Embassy.

"Dr. Bayan Nuwayhed al Hout  author of 'Sabra and Shatila: September 1982' told this observer:  'Im positive that dozens of people were buried there with the help of bulldozers. The bulldozers were used to get rid of the dead bodies.' 

"Author Al Hout is referring to the fact that Israel supplied bulldozers, *paid for by American taxpayers*, to their allies, the right wing Christian militia that committed the slaughter with Israeli facilitation.

29 Years After the Massacre at Sabra Shatila » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names

No one in the US  should ever forget who is paying for Greater Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *"Many of Libyas Palestinian refugees in Libya,* like those is the Diaspora, desperately seek to learn what became of their family members who disappeared before, during and following *the events of Sept. 15-20, 1982.*
> 
> "Palestinian refugees, like  their Lebanese sisters and brothers suffer unrelenting pain and anguish as they resolve to take concrete steps to  learn what happened to their loved ones.
> 
> ...


Seems as if Palestine has some lost tribes.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly keep eating shit. Everyone realizes you deny everything that happened unless Muslims did it. Facts speak for themselves. Go bitch about it somewhere else.


Isn't that nice of Mr. Know-it-all letting us know what he had for dinner tonight?  He is still licking his chops over what he thought was a delicious meal.  As far as bitching, the Muslims certain do a lot of bitching -- like accusing the Jews of training rats to only go into the homes of Arabs in Jerusalem or that a shark that was spotted off of Egypt was actually a Mossad spy.  I wonder if when Mr. Know-it-all gets a pimple on his adolescent chin, he blames the Jews for it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly keep eating shit. Everyone realizes you deny everything that happened unless Muslims did it. Facts speak for themselves. Go bitch about it somewhere else.
> ...



Still talking to yourself. Wanna be Israeli.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Did you really feel compelled to tell us what you ate for breakfast?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Israelis wouldn't even want you.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"Many of Libya&#8217;s Palestinian refugees in Libya,* like those is the Diaspora, desperately seek to learn what became of their family members who disappeared before, during and following *the events of Sept. 15-20, 1982.*
> ...


*"'The answer my friend is blowin&#8217; in the wind'* was the general consensus following a discussion between this observer and a gathering of Palestinian refugees in Sabha, Libya, many of whom would very much like to travel to Shatila camp in Beirut this week and participate in the 29th annual commemoration of the 1982 *Israeli facilitated massacre* that left more than 3000 dead and hundreds  still missing."

Would you be more concerned if a few "chosen" tribes had come up missing?

29 Years After the Massacre at Sabra Shatila » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


We were talking about what you ate for breakfast.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Nah, they took care of themselves.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Haven't you beaten this one incident to death by now?  How about starting a thread which states it is 100 years since the Turks had murdered over a million Armenians along with Greeks or Assyrians.  Or you can start threads about the millions of Christians murdered by Muslims in Nigeria around 40 years ago?  Of if you don't want to start threads about the Muslims killing Christians, how about a thread about the 300,000 Black Muslims who perished in Darfur because of the lighter-skinned Arab Muslims.  Surely a humanitarian such as you had contributed to the unfortunate Black Muslim women who are now living in tents in Chad.  The newspapers told of their plight and where to send money, and I am sure a fellow like you was most generous.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 14, 2012)

How about a two-fer, Hossie?

Heroic Jews bomb Iran AND help loyal Turk-like Azeris kill even more Armenians?

"Azerbaijan, the oil-rich ex-Soviet republic on Iran's far northern border, has, say local sources with knowledge of its military policy, explored with Israel how Azeri air bases and spy drones might help Israeli jets pull off a long-range attack.

"That is a far cry from the massive firepower and diplomatic cover that Netanyahu wants from Washington. But, by addressing key weaknesses in any Israeli war plan - notably on refueling, reconnaissance and rescuing crews - such an alliance might tilt Israeli thinking on the feasibility of acting without U.S. help.

"It could also have violent side-effects more widely and many doubt Azeri President Ilham Aliyev would risk harming the energy industry on which his wealth depends, or provoking Islamists who dream of toppling his dynasty, in pursuit of favor from Israel."

Insight: Azerbaijan eyes aiding Israel against Iran - Yahoo! News

It would also heat things up in the disputed Armenian enclave of Nagorno-Karabakh:

"The Nagorno-Karabakh War was an armed conflict that took place from February 1988 to May 1994, in the small enclave of Nagorno-Karabakh[7] in southwestern Azerbaijan, between the majority ethnic Armenians of Nagorno-Karabakh backed by the Republic of Armenia, and the Republic of Azerbaijan. As the war progressed, Armenia and Azerbaijan..."

Nagorno-Karabakh War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*How about a thread on Kosher Jihadis?*


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> How about a two-fer, Hossie?
> 
> Heroic Jews bomb Iran AND help loyal Turk-like Azeris kill even more Armenians?
> 
> ...


Are you really that dim, Georgie Boy, that you don't realize that the majority of terrorists in this world today are Muslims even though you are trying to drag in the Jews here.  I don't know what sect you belong to, but in different parts of the Muslim world, even you wouldn't be safe from these Jihadists.  I don't even think you realize just how many Arab countries are worried about what Iran might do.  It is not only Israel who is worrying about them, but also the countries close by.  I think it would be more apropos to start a thread on Islamic Jihadists, country by country, in which they operate.  Should we start with the Philippines since they are operating there also even though it isn't a Muslim country.  Interesting article about Jihadists.......... Islamic Terrorism Caused by Poverty?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > How about a two-fer, Hossie?
> ...


Do you find it hard to believe that the greatest purveyor of violence in the world today commits or endorses most of the terrorism on the planet? Are you truly blind to the crimes committed in your name?

If we're starting in the Philippines, what acts of terror did US forces inflict on Emilio Aguinaldo's First Republic?

"Emilio Aguinaldo y Famy[1][2] (March 22, 1869[n 1] &#8211; February 6, 1964) was a Filipino general, politician, and independence leader. He played an instrumental role during the Philippines' revolution against Spain, and the subsequent Philippine-American War or *War of Philippine Independence[8] that resisted American occupation*."


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 15, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Poor Georgie, he doesn't seem to be aware of what is happening in the Philippines nowadays with regard to Muslim Jihadists so he drags us back over 40 years ago.  If you haven't kept up with the Jihadist in the Philippines, Georgie, how about the Thailand.  Have you kept up what is happening in southern Thailand to the Buddhists there?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 16, 2012)

Or maybe you're ignorant of the role US war crimes played in "what is happening in the Philippines nowadays?" Possibly the role of "strategic hamlet" resonates with you?

*"Concentration camps*

"Filipino villagers were forced into concentration camps called reconcentrados which were surrounded by free-fire zones, or in other words '*dead zones*.' Furthermore, these camps were overcrowded and filled with disease, causing the death rate to be extremely high. Conditions in these 'reconcentrados' are generally acknowledged to have been inhumane. 

"Between January and April 1902, 8,350 prisoners of approximately 298,000 died. Some camps incurred death rates as high as 20 percent. 'One camp was two miles by one mile (3.2 by 1.6 km) in area and "home" to some 8,000 Filipinos. Men were rounded up for questioning, tortured, and summarily executed.'"

*Sieg Heil, Herr Hossie.*
Will you be supporting concentration camps and dead zones when they come home to roost?

Philippine


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Or maybe you're ignorant of the role US war crimes played in "what is happening in the Philippines nowadays?" Possibly the role of "strategic hamlet" resonates with you?
> 
> *"Concentration camps*
> 
> ...


Up mighty early, aren't you Georgie Boy?  You must feel it was very important to drag us back in time.  Meanwhile, you apparently  missed the incident that occurred not that long ago where one Muslim group in the Philippines ambushed another and sexually multilated the dead women.  Why not speak to some Filipinos in your own area (I hear many are living in Los Angeles) and ask them what they think of what is happening in the Philippines with regard to Muslims?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 16, 2012)

You're the one who raised the Muslim insurrection in the Philippines.
Why do all conservatives believe History began yesterday?

"Throughout the entire war American soldiers would write home about the horrors and atrocities which the United States committed in the Philippines. In these letters they would criticize General Otis and the U.S. military; when these letters reached anti-imperialist editors they became national news and forced the War Department to look into their truthfulness. Two of the letters went as follows:

"A New York-born soldier: 'The town of Titatia [sic] was surrendered to us a few days ago, and two companies occupy the same. Last night one of our boys was found shot and his stomach cut open. Immediately orders were received from General Wheaton to burn the town and kill every native in sight; which was done to a finish. About 1,000 men, women and children were reported killed. I am probably growing hard-hearted, for I am in my glory when I can sight my gun on some dark skin and pull the trigger (Benevolent Assimilation, p. 88).'&#8221;[89]

"Corporal Sam Gillis: 'We make everyone get into his house by seven p.m., and we only tell a man once. If he refuses we shoot him. We killed over 300 natives the first night. They tried to set the town on fire. If they fire a shot from the house we burn the house down and every house near it, and shoot the natives, so they are pretty quiet in town now.'&#8221;

Philippine


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2012)

so?


----------



## toastman (Oct 16, 2012)

Georgie, you should change your name to Muhamed Allah bin Nisal Ahmed


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> You're the one who raised the Muslim insurrection in the Philippines.
> Why do all conservatives believe History began yesterday?
> 
> "Throughout the entire war American soldiers would write home about the horrors and atrocities which the United States committed in the Philippines. In these letters they would criticize General Otis and the U.S. military; when these letters reached anti-imperialist editors they became national news and forced the War Department to look into their truthfulness. Two of the letters went as follows:
> ...


But, Georgie Boy, tell us why you had to drag up things that happened years and years ago.  Don't you care what is happening in the Philippines today or are you even giving the Muslims a pass there also?  You must have a lot of Filipinos living in your area.  There are even Filipinos retired from the U.S. military as well as those who are serving now so past history doesn't matter to them.   This is what you should do.  Go to a big hospital in your area around the time hospital staff are taking their lunch breaks and ask the Filipina nurses if they are obsessed with what happened years and years ago or are they worrying about what is happening now.  Don't worry.  They speak English so you don't have to learn Tagalog to converse with them.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2012)

Will you support concentration camps and dead zones when they come to the US homeland?
Of course you will.
It's in your DNA.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 17, 2012)

There are atrocities comitted in every war-----in fact----in every prison       islamo nazis   USE   singular examples for propaganda purposes-----the gene has been identified and named------the GOEBBELS MUTATION------ its a dominant gene-----tinnie and georgie got it  DOUBLE DOSE      They may even have DUPLICATES


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Will you support concentration camps and dead zones when they come to the US homeland?
> Of course you will.
> It's in your DNA.


You are really a ridiculous man, Georgie Boy, for insinuating there will be concentration camps here.   U.S. citizens to this day are unhappy over the camps in which Japanese were placed during World War II, and these certainly were not concentration camps that your Nazi buddies had.  Now amble over to the cafeteria of a big hospital in your area and ask the Filipina nurses if they are concerned with what happened years and years earlier or are they worried about what is happening now with regard to the Islamic extremists operating in the Philippines.  By the way, Georgie Boy, is it in your DNA to hate the Jews?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2012)

Stop being lazy and amble over to your closest library and read up on how Empires die.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 17, 2012)

it gets funnier and funnier-----georgie is playing  "erudite"


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> it gets funnier and funnier-----georgie is playing  "erudite"


Actually Georgie Boy is quite amusing.  If he is not condemning the U.S. or Israel, he is not a happy camper.  Meanwhile, I think anyone with even a few brains can figure out that Georgie Boy has no interest in learning nor does he care about the Arab invasions of Christian countries in the Middle East, nor is he interested in what the Muslims are doing in today's world when it comes to others.  If you mention the Philippines, right away he had to run to dig up some thing the U.S. did in the Philippines years and years ago when right now there are Islamic extremists operating in the Philippines at this very moment.  I wonder if there is some name in Arabic that is close to the English version of George since he has no problems in giving the Muslims a pass no matter what they do.  And all Georgie sounds like is some broken record with his "Mandate Palestine" as if there were tons of Arabs living there all the time.  I doubt very much if there weren't Jews governing that small piece of land in the Middle East, we wouldn't hear a peep from him about "Mandate Palestine."


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 17, 2012)

*Happy Jew Year:*

"September 14, 2012
A letter to the IDF soldiers at Sabra and Shatila

"On the 30th anniversary of the Sabra and Shatila massacre, a Jewish American nurse who provided humanitarian aid in a Beirut hospital recalls her first encounter with IDF soldiers. Today, she asks them to take a few moments during the Jewish New Year to remember.

"To the IDF soldiers who were at Sabra and Shatila,

"September 2012 will mark the 30th anniversary of the massacre at the Sabra and Shatila refugee camps in Beirut. In 1982, the first day of Rosh Hashanah coincided with the final hours of that horrific event.  This year, the first day of the Jewish New Year, September 16, corresponds with the opening hours of the killings.

"I met you in 1982. I was working as a nurse at a hospital in Sabra.  I arrived after Israel&#8217;s invasion of Lebanon, soon after Israel refused to allow food, water, and vital medications into the besieged city.  I was there as a humanitarian.  Morally, I could not stand by and be silent while the destruction of a city and the killing and maiming of its people occurred..."

"A number of you had on kippot (skullcaps) and tallitot (prayer shawls) and were reading from prayer books.  It was mid-morning; perhaps you were reciting the Amidah (the Prayer) which consists of many prayers including one for peace, goodness, blessings, kindness and compassion.

A letter to the IDF soldiers at Sabra and Shatila | +972 Magazine

Why don't you start that thread on Arab invasions of Christian countries, Hossie.
I'll be happy to contribute.
Meanwhile this one's about 20th Century war crimes subsidized by US tax dollars.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks   georgie-----it is important for soldiers and for civilians to remember the tragedies of war and to regret the deaths of even  "the enemy" as tragedy no matter how much you and those of your ilk dance on the dead bodies of infants with slit throats


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Happy Jew Year:*
> 
> "September 14, 2012
> A letter to the IDF soldiers at Sabra and Shatila
> ...


Oh, Georgie Boy, we all have read stories about the Muslims not letting any aid get through, medical or food, to the people in need and they even steal it for themselves so what are you trying to tell us?  Sabra and Shatila is just one incident, but there are so many incidents of the Muslims murdering innocent people which you apparently have closed your eyes to.  One would think that you actually were a Muslim yourself if you can't see that it was the Muslims who actually started the murdering in Lebanon.  Why not speak to some Lebanese Christians and ask them how they feel about what happened.  A big city like you live in should have plenty of them residing there.  Just don't show up in an Arafat headpiece.  And, Georgie, previously it was stated on another board that about $3 of your tax money goes to Israel.  I will be very happy to reimburse you.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am always so impressed when someone digs up an old atrocity of war from the   POV-----of an idiot         someone seems to have forgotten that at no point-----where the combating parties   "FRIENDS"       there were people around on BOTH SIDES-----trying to kill people on BOTH SIDES         islamo nazi pigs like to claim that there was not a gun or a knife in Sabra and Shatilla and there were no -----fighters out in the hills------the victims were bound and gagged         this time  the phalangists won------and they did it brutally-----they acted like meccaists


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 18, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> thanks   georgie-----it is important for soldiers and for civilians to remember the tragedies of war and to regret the deaths of even  "the enemy" as tragedy no matter how much you and those of your ilk dance on the dead bodies of infants with slit throats


"Following the assassination of the newly-elected president of Lebanon in mid-September all hell broke loose. I listened as Israeli planes broke the sound barrier over the camps, heard continuous heavy artillery fire, and stayed away from shattering windows.  

"For almost 48 hours, from September 16th to the 18th, I attempted to save the lives of those who were brought to the hospital. Many had severe wounds from being shot at close range. I cared for hundreds of terrified refugees seeking the safety of the hospital.  

"*I tried to comprehend the throat-slitting gesture the women made."* 

A letter to the IDF soldiers at Sabra and Shatila | +972 Magazine


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 18, 2012)

not impressed georgie-----the woman described  WAR--------and she is right----it is terrifying


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 18, 2012)

Obviously, *XXXXX*

The woman described terrorism that you support whenever it fits your racist, rancid, reactionary delusions of the costs of Greater Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obviously, *XXXXXXX*
> The woman described terrorism that you support whenever it fits your racist, rancid, reactionary delusions of the costs of Greater Israel.



The woman described a war----PLANES OVERHEAD-----bombs---people being injured
The actions of the phalangists in Sabra  -----was a war crime----and the actions of the muslims a  DAMOUR-----was TERRORISM  ---little girls were ripped from the arms
of their parents and raped and beheaded in the presence of their parents-----<<<that
is the stuff YOU JUSTIFY         I do not justify the war crimes comitted
by the Phalangists and ----not halted by the IDF------not do I misrepresent them


Sharon was court martialed    by Israel for his virtually passive role ------now tell me how many muslims have been penalized for   the millions of rapes in 
Sudan in a  KHARTOUM COURT  during the genocide that you support or how many of your  DAMOUR  heroes were penalized?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 19, 2012)

The creation of Israel drove 100,000 refugees into Lebanon, approximately ten percent of Lebanon's population in 1948, part of the transfer policy that was necessary for a Jewish State to exist in a land where Jews were one-third of the total population.

The crimes of Damour and Sabra and Shatila stem from Zionist transfer policies.

Obviously, you have no problem with ethnic cleansing when it benefits the "chosen" people, but that's exactly what I would expect from a rancid racist troll who thinks Muslim crimes absolve those of Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind if all of you idiot fundamentalists vanished from the page of time tomorrow.
> ...


How's the poultice working, Georgie?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 13, 2012)

*"Hasbara Troll attributes*

"Supreme point of view
The Hasbara troll knows best
Condescending & Patronising
Socialist (Smart and 'caring')
Do not have to be Jewish but Pro-Israel
Internet experts
Narcissistic
Provocative
Dis-ruptive
*Like to ask the questions, not answer questions*
Control freaks
Inflamed by anyone being critical of Israel
'Moral' Guardians
Classic insults: Anti-semite, Neo- Nazi, White Supremacist, Holocaust denier..."

Gilad Atzmon - Writings - Jonathon Blakeley: A guide to Hasbara trolls


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obviously, *XXXXXXX*
> 
> The woman described terrorism that you support whenever it fits your racist, rancid, reactionary delusions of the costs of Greater Israel.


It is obvious that Georgie Boy is running out of things because he is starting to repeat himself.  Meanwhile, depending on what sect Georgie Boy belongs to, he stands  a good chance of having his own throat slit or being beheaded by a Muslim or considers Georgie's sect the enemy.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *"Hasbara Troll attributes*
> 
> "Supreme point of view
> The Hasbara troll knows best
> ...


I bet you that Georgie Boy never heard of the word "hasbara" when he was living in his native Muslim country.  Meanwhile,. I wonder if Georgie Boy can give us different definitions for the Dhimwits and their fellow travelers.  Sorry I mentioned that since it is quite obvious that the hate sites don't mention something like that.  They are too busy talking about "hasbara" as though this was a word commonly used by the American public.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks   georgie-----it is important for soldiers and for civilians to remember the tragedies of war and to regret the deaths of even  "the enemy" as tragedy no matter how much you and those of your ilk dance on the dead bodies of infants with slit throats
> ...




The letter makes no sense -----planes breaking the sound barrier  effectuated 
wound  from  "close range"?        how did that happen?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *"Hasbara Troll attributes*
> ...


What percentage of the US public has ever heard of the USS Liberty?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Poor Georgie Boy, doesn't seem to realize that if he went to get-togethers of retired service men (even those who were in the service around the time of the Liberty incident), he would find that they don't blame Israel and just consider it an accident of war. By the way, Georgie Boy seems to be running out of stuff so he is back to repeating himself.  Just the other week he pulled up the Liberty incident again, and we have seen the anti-Semites pull this up time and time again.  Now he is pulling up Sabra and Shatila again like he didn't constantly post about it just the other month of so when the thread went on and on and on.  Meanwhile, as he is dragging up all this old stuff, his fellow Muslims are still busy murdering innocent people.  However, Georgie Boy doesn't think this important.  It is more important to him to drag up old stuff and to drag it up over and over. and I think anyone with a head on his shoulders knows why.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2012)

Except you're the one who resurrected this thread yesterday after it was quiet for nearly two months, Hossie. What's the matter, is your memory playing tricks on you? Do you remember yesterday?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Except you're the one who resurrected this thread yesterday after it was quiet for nearly two months, Hossie. What's the matter, is your memory playing tricks on you? Do you remember yesterday?


I wanted you to get the blame, George. You deserve it.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Georgie is blaming   ISRAEL  for the   arabic   "culture"  with which the invading dogs of arabia have infected numerous lands in north africa   
   this gets funnier and funnier.         In some of the very old nazi propaganda I read----there was even an attempt to blame the filth of adolf abu ali on JEWS
-----because he was an alleged "christian"  who got his values from   "JESUS OF NAZARETH"       but that propaganda was designed for the muslim audience coming from such people as     Docter  ARIBERT HEIM   -----very perverse stuff.    Sherri would have loved it  -----I wish I had saved it ----it is not on the net


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie is blaming   ISRAEL  for the   arabic   "culture"  with which the invading dogs of arabia have infected numerous lands in north africa
> this gets funnier and funnier.         In some of the very old nazi propaganda I read----there was even an attempt to blame the filth of adolf abu ali on JEWS
> -----because he was an alleged "christian"  who got his values from   "JESUS OF NAZARETH"       but that propaganda was designed for the muslim audience coming from such people as     Docter  ARIBERT HEIM   -----very perverse stuff.    Sherri would have loved it  -----I wish I had saved it ----it is not on the net


Aribert Heim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aribert Heim, aka "Dr. Death" : Investigation Discovery

AOL Search

This guy is a real hero to the Islamic terrorist supporters.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Except you're the one who resurrected this thread yesterday after it was quiet for nearly two months, Hossie. What's the matter, is your memory playing tricks on you? Do you remember yesterday?
> ...


*Credit where credit is due"*

"Let me tell you about what life is like for the Palestinians I know still living in Sabra and Shatila. More than 9,000 refugees live within one square kilometer.  Most of the dwellings are overcrowded, damp, and poorly ventilated; some have tin roofs. 

"Open sewage systems run through the camps.

"The population is vulnerable to hostilities between various political factions. Refugees are denied the right to work in most jobs. Impoverished, they depend on an already overworked and underfunded UNRWA for basic health services and education. 

"Inadequate nutrition, chronic illnesses and poor health are common. 

"Children are deprived of a good education. Many refugees have never been out of their camp! Third and fourth generations are being born, growing up, and dying in these camps. It is bleak and appalling. 

"The future holds little hope for any improvement in their lives."

All because 650,000 of the "Treasured Ones" inflicted a Jewish State by force of arms upon a majority of Palestinians in 1948.

A letter to the IDF soldiers at Sabra and Shatila | +972 Magazine


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Let me tell you about what life is like for the Palestinians I know still living in Sabra and Shatila. More than 9,000 refugees live within one square kilometer.  Most of the dwellings are overcrowded, damp, and poorly ventilated; some have tin roofs. "Open sewage systems run through the camps. "The population is vulnerable to hostilities between various political factions. Refugees are denied the right to work in most jobs. Impoverished, they depend on an already overworked and underfunded UNRWA for basic health services and education. "Inadequate nutrition, chronic illnesses and poor health are common. "Children are deprived of a good education. Many refugees have never been out of their camp! Third and fourth generations are being born, growing up, and dying in these camps. It is bleak and appalling. "The future holds little hope for any improvement in their lives."_


So, why do arabs hate their brotherly-sisterly palistanians so much?


georgephillip said:


> _ All because 650,000 of the "Treasured Ones" inflicted a Jewish State by force of arms upon a majority of Palestinians in 1948._


All because arabs tried to inflict an arab state on the 650.000 jews. Why do major arab immigrants hate minorities so much?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2012)

Because they're "Treasured", fool.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Because they're "Treasured", fool._


Should've treasured them. Fools.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





  The letter which tinnie cites     describes the lives of   TENS OF MILLIONS 
of muslim children  in islamic shit holes.     

My own husband was born in an islamic shit hole----MORE THAN 65 years 
ago        Tinnie's letter is a good description of the lives of the children there.
In fact the lives of the muslim children in that islamic shit hole is ----basically 
the same.    Descriptions of   arab/muslim villages ----specifically in JERUSALEM    
were something like that  150  years ago    too.

When hubby reached  palestine----he was HOSPITALIZED ---   
He survived because his parents had escaped the islamic shit hole which 
remains an islamic shit hole even though it has gotten rid of all of its jews.

for the record----the country is rich in oil-----

Muslims have been blaming jews for islamic filth and illiteracy for  1400 
years------somethings never change


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 15, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Because they're "Treasured", fool._
> ...


*Mention that to the fictional Moses:*

"In the Hebrew Bible, (or the Tanakh), called the 'Old Testament' by Christians, the '*Treasured People*' is the exact phrase used in the text, referring to the Hebrews/Israelites. 

"In the Book of Deuteronomy, YHWH proclaims the Nation of Israel, known originally as the Children of Israel, as his '*treasured people out of all the people on the face of the earth*' (Deuteronomy 7:6). 

"As mentioned in the Book of Exodus, the Hebrew people are God's chosen people, and from them shall come the Messiah, or redeemer of the world. 

"The Israelites also possess the 'Word of God' and/or the 'Law of God' in the form of the Torah as communicated by God to Moses."

Chosen people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Are you "treasured". drivel?*
*Did YHWH proclaim it?*


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Do you dispute YHWH?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2012)

anyone know how to say   "TREASURED PEOPLE"  in hebrew?    is the word in the bible     AM  (people or nation)  or  Goy (nation)???

an interesting aspect of the bible is the use of the word   CHOOSE---In order 
to understand why the word shows up so much in the first book-----you need 
a brain-----but it relates to the concept of   FATE vs FREE CHOICE        The theme ---of fate vs free choice is important in lots of ancient writings -----it is a major theme of the  Odyssey


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


And the Easter Bunny.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> anyone know how to say   "TREASURED PEOPLE"  in hebrew?    is the word in the bible     AM  (people or nation)  or  Goy (nation)???
> 
> an interesting aspect of the bible is the use of the word   CHOOSE---In order
> to understand why the word shows up so much in the first book-----you need
> a brain-----but it relates to the concept of   FATE vs FREE CHOICE        The theme ---of fate vs free choice is important in lots of ancient writings -----it is a major theme of the  Odyssey


Speaking of "Treasure People"

*"What about robber barons?* We don&#8217;t talk much about monopoly power these days; antitrust enforcement largely collapsed during the Reagan years and has never really recovered. 

"Yet Barry Lynn and Phillip Longman of the New America Foundation argue, persuasively in my view, that increasing business concentration could be an important factor in *stagnating demand for labor*, as corporations use their growing monopoly power to raise prices without passing the gains on to their employees.

Robots and Robber Barons | Common Dreams


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2012)

obviously   "TREASURED PEOPLE"   is a translation of something.    I am a bit familiar with the  TERMS    used in  the literature       I would not translate any of them as  "TREASURED"   ------but I can imagine that some translators would       There is a term which is sometimes more accurately translated  ----sorta as   -----intimate friend ,<< but even that one is a poor translation-----of a term which implies a very close relationship based on deep understanding


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 15, 2012)

*"In the Hebrew Bible*, (or the Tanakh), called the 'Old Testament' by Christians, the 'Treasured People' is the exact phrase used in the text, referring to the Hebrews/Israelites. 

"In the Book of Deuteronomy, YHWH proclaims the Nation of Israel, known originally as the Children of Israel, as his *'treasured people out of all the people on the face of the earth*' (Deuteronomy 7:6). 

"As mentioned in the Book of Exodus, the Hebrew people are God's chosen people, and from them shall come the Messiah, or redeemer of the world. The Israelites also possess the 'Word of God' and/or the 'Law of God' in the form of the Torah as communicated by God to Moses.

"In Judaism, *chosenness is the belief that the Jews are a people chosen* to be in a covenant with God. 'The Jewish idea of being chosen is first found in the Torah (five books of Moses) and is elaborated on in later books of the Hebrew Bible. This status carries both responsibilities and blessings as described in the Biblical covenants with God. Much is written about this topic in rabbinic literature.'"

Chosen people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are you "chosen" or "Treasured" or "deep"?
Or just plain full of shit?


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 15, 2012)

Georgie, you seem unable to understand what "*chosen to be in a covenant with God*" means in the context above.

It simply means that we were the ones He chose for the Sinai Covenant:  other nations/peoples were chosen for other Covenants, etc.   All of the details are not in the Torah, since it's focused on the history of the Jewish People with GOD.  I imagine that other Peoples have their own witnesses to their relationships with Him......  

It has nothing to do with 'robber barons' and certainly doesn't mean we think we're 'better' than other tribes.  

Glad I could help clear that up for you - maybe you'll stop posting stupid nonsense now?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *"In the Hebrew Bible*, (or the Tanakh), called the 'Old Testament' by Christians, the 'Treasured People' is the exact phrase used in the text, referring to the Hebrews/Israelites.
> 
> "In the Book of Deuteronomy, YHWH proclaims the Nation of Israel, known originally as the Children of Israel, as his *'treasured people out of all the people on the face of the earth*' (Deuteronomy 7:6).
> 
> ...


Looks like Georgie Boy has a problem if Jews think they are chosen, treasured or special.  Do you have a problem if the people who belong to other religions think their religion is the best, Georgie Boy, and if you weren't such a Jew hater, you would admit that they do.  As another Muslim on another message board once said -- Islam is not just for the Arabs or the Iranians but for the entire world.  Don't you think most Muslims think that way?  If Muslims didn't think that way, they wouldn't have invaded countries and forced people to convert and they would be tolerant toward people of other religions..  Even now in the 21st century, there are Muslims kidnapping Hindu and Christian girls and forcing them to convert to Islam.   I doubt most Jews  think they are chosen over other people as being the best.  Here, read a satire and you can see how Jews make fun of it.  One thing I think you have been chosen for, Georgie Boy, is to sit in your apartment day and night, night and day, posting, away and never leaving your apartment to have any enjoyment when there is so much to do in a big city as Los Angeles.  Why, Georgie Boy, you could stand in front of a mosque and yell out that the Muslims are "full of shit" as to what they believe in.  See how big that would go over.

SatireWire | GOD NAMES NEXT "CHOSEN PEOPLE"; IT'S JEWS AGAIN


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 15, 2012)

"The chosenness refers to a specific set of responsibilities beyond the Seven Laws of Noah given to all mankind. 

"Every child of Noah (non-Jew) has the responsibility to live by the seven Noahide laws. 

"Though not held by authority figures of the religious Jews around the world, there are people[who?] with the opinion that the acceptance to adhere to the laws and commandments of Judaism make the chosen character as one of the Jewish people choosing to be in the covenant with God and not the other way around. 

"The usual Orthodox thinking states that even completely secular Jews are part of the Jewish nation and are 'full-fledged' Jews."

*Are you "full-fledged Jew", Hossie?*

Chosen people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 15, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "The chosenness refers to a specific set of responsibilities beyond the Seven Laws of Noah given to all mankind.
> 
> "Every child of Noah (non-Jew) has the responsibility to live by the seven Noahide laws.
> 
> ...


Drivel.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> The damour massacre happened after the sabra and shatilla massacre....they were both inexcusable crimes



wrong---the Damour massacre PRECEDED  that maronite action at   Sabra and shatilla     
   Sharon was the commander of ISRAELI FORCES-----the REALITY is that the 
   JIHADIST MILITANTS in Sabra and shatilla were HEAVILY armed------islamo nazi 
   pigs LIE when they claim they were unarmed.   The christian phalangists entered and 
   a battle ensued between the people in the camp and the christian phalangists   ----but 
   the phalangists   WON -----clearly it was not an even handed fight .   As commander of 
   a OUTSIDE FORCE-----facing internecine violence in another country----Sharon 
   was actually NOT IN A POSITION to send his own troops into the fray      He could  
   have faced court martial for that too----keep in mind----Sabra and Shatilla was  
   LEBANESE FIGHTING LEBANESE -----if sharon lost men -----he would have 
   to face the fact that he lost men getting involved in a  battle of Lebanese 
   fighting Lebanese         gee you people are STUPID      Imagine if an 
   american commander in  Afghanistan or pakistan sent his men to 
   intervene in a fight between sunni and shiiite pigs      Of course 
   I do understand that islamo nazi pigs HAVE to blame all their 
   problems on  JOOOOOOS       allah says so


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The chosenness refers to a specific set of responsibilities beyond the Seven Laws of Noah given to all mankind.
> ...


Don't be afraid, Hossie.
What's your thinking on the "Equality of Souls?"
(Are you leaning toward Orthodox or Reformed?)


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





Sherri is doing on the message boards that which fourth rate lawyers do in 
the court room----she is  NARROWING THE PARAMETERS of the discussion 
in order to EXCLUDE  anything which contradicts HER OWN ALLEGATION AND 
POV.        She decides on the TIME WINDOW  for the discussion----on the absolute 
geographical issues-----she has even demanded that no one discuss anything about 
the middle east other then the specific fatalities that SHE decides are  "IMPORTANT".

She also LIES     She decided on a definition of  "murder"    which does not even 
exist    "unlawful killing"        and then comes up with  "unlawful killing"  as being any 
death   which can possibly be construed to be related to an "unlawful act"     as SHE DEFINES the unlawfullnes of the act using absurd sophistry.    I assure you---lawyers do 
LIE   as to the nature of laws-----rignt there in court rooms----I have witnessed it ----I have seen a lot of really lousy lawyers at work.    Using similarly absurd sophistry  she LEGALIZED   or   declares  IRRELEVANT    atrocities comitted by those whose asses she licks


----------



## ima (Dec 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



iro, when this happened, were you already retired?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What a ridiculous man Georgie Boy is.  It seems that the Jew haters can't stand anyone sticking up for the Jews or Israel so they have to claim that person is Jewish.  Millions of American people who are not Jewish stick up for the Jews and Israel, and if you got out of your Section 8 apartment once in a while you would realize this.  Maybe Georgie Boy can explain to us why the Muslims were chosen to be against anyone who is not of their religion and even against Muslims of a different sect.  I guess Georgie Boy would feel that Dr. Jasser, a Muslim, is a closet Jew because he is trying to warn Americans about what the Muslims plan here.  We need more people here like Dr. Jasser than people like Georgie Boy who hates America but is afraid he wouldn't get the same benefits in another country as he gets here. I hope everyone had a chance to view the documentary The Third Jihad to see what Georgie Boy and his pals have in store for America.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 17, 2012)

Have G-d's "Treasured People" ever done anything Hossie would object to?
Here's another chance for the Kosher Apologist to man-up:

"The other day I tweeted an article that reported on a rather horrible story.  *It seems that the Israeli government gives African women drugs that keep them from reproducing*. 

"I think if this story had been about Canada, Korea, France, or Brazil people would have read it.  The conversation would not have immediately shifted to my alleged hatred of all Canadians. 

"Since it was about Israel, some people chose to announce that I hated Jews.  Such a response is not only baseless and nonsensical, but it shifts attention to me and away from the story, which in the end isn't seen. "

Please note Hossie's baseless and nonsensical response to this alleged crime of Israel's will involve assorted logical fallacies alleging equally reprehensible Muslim crimes. Never will the "chosen" Hossie criticize the Jews; he might not get to Christ's heaven if he did.

How to Criticize the Israeli Government | Let's Try Democracy


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2012)

Depoprovera is a safe and  TEMPORARY  form of birth control-----female  physicians use it for themselves in the USA.    Patient compliance with  PILL 
regimens has been  shown to be abysmally poor over  scores of clinical studies. ------the article cited about its use in Ethiopian women is idiotic ----I have no doubt that  temporary birth control in that population
 has saved the lives of many ----both the potential mothers and babies.   There is no evidence at all that anybody was FORCED  -----I do believe that it was encouraged-----for good reason.    There are some people with   AGENDA ---who are against any form of birth control


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 17, 2012)

While some HASBARA HACKs deny all of Israel's racist institutions:

"The birthrate among Ethiopians in Israel decreased by a dramatic 50% in the last decade, and Israeli journalist Gal Gabai wanted to know why..."

"In her attempt to find out what the story was behind the shocking statistic, Gabai interviewed Ethiopian women immigrants and learned from them that they were given Depo-Provera (a contraceptive injection containing the hormone progestin administered once every three months) *against their will*. 

"While some did not understand what the shots were for, others felt pressured into taking them in response to alleged threats *that they would otherwise not be allowed to immigrate to Israel.* 

Shocking Decline in Ethiopian Israeli Birthrate


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 17, 2012)

silly article         I know lots of Israelis who either migrated to Israel or
    have parents who did so who were given birth control.    For that matter 
    ----I was at one time a volunteer in   PLANNED PARENTHOOD.   ----
    an organization ALSO accused of "FORCING ABORTIONS"     or 
    coercing  girls to use birth control so that they can engage in 
    PROMISCUITY           give it up georgie-----it is nonsense       
    of course the ethiopian ladies did not know the details as to how 
    DEPOPROVERA  works        My own mother in law---an escapee 
    from   an islamic cesspit-------did not know just why her  IUD  
    (placed by her physician in Israel after her TENTH CHILD) worked
    Most american girls have no idea why  DEPOPROVERA works


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 18, 2012)

"'*This story reeks of racism, paternalism and arrogance*. It&#8217;s a story to be ashamed of,' Gabai concluded.

"Clearly, more digging needs to be done to get to the bottom of this story. What remains to be seen is whether or not Gabai has actually blown the lid off it. Gabai and her bosses obviously care about the issue &#8212; but will enough other Israelis and Jews?

"MK Ilan Gilon (Meretz), for one, does care. Following the airing of Gabai&#8217;s report, he submitted an official request to Israel&#8217;s attorney general Yehuda Weinstein for the launching of a criminal investigation. 

"Gilon emphasized that the women were exposed to drug and hormone related side effects, of which they were not made aware. 'It cannot be that the serious news of this invasive interference with the rights of Ethiopian immigrant women&#8217;s control over their own bodies will go without redress,' he wrote."

Shocking Decline in Ethiopian Israeli Birthrate

Gee...racism, paternalism, and arrogance, sounds like the "Chosen People", to me.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "'*This story reeks of racism, paternalism and arrogance*. Its a story to be ashamed of,' Gabai concluded.
> 
> "Clearly, more digging needs to be done to get to the bottom of this story. What remains to be seen is whether or not Gabai has actually blown the lid off it. Gabai and her bosses obviously care about the issue  but will enough other Israelis and Jews?
> 
> ...




that is because you are stupid-----and OBVIOUSLY know nothing about the social issues 
related to contraception         I can understand the issues----I was a volunteer with "PLANNED PARENTHOOD"   when that organization first opened its doors.   I am truly 
amused with the statement that  some of the  "ETHIOPIAN WOMEN" did not fully 
understand the effects of   DEPOPROVERA  -------   I got news-----ask any woman in the 
USA who takes birth control pills to DESCRIBE HOW THEY WORK AND ALL THE POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS.       as a young woman-----a kindly doctor tried to treat a little issue I had with   BIRTH CONTROL PILLS------it was a little hormonal manipulation------he INFORMED ME that the pills WOULD NOT PREVENT PREGNANCY-----lol----I was 15 ---so the guy  BEING PATERNALISTIC     decided it would be best if I did not think I was on birth control pills           should I have sued?        more news-----doctors do act in a PATERNALISTIC way with  naive patients.     Now as an experiment----ask your aged auntie what medicines she takes and then to  DESCRIBE THE ACTUAL PHYSIOLOGIC EFFECTS OF ALL HER MEDS 

now    as regards  DEPOPROVERA----as I recall----it is a  PROGESTIN----now you tell me 
how progestins  prevent pregnancy------and how a single intramuscular shot can do it for 
months.      you expect an ethiopian woman to KNOW?       People stand outside of planned 
parenthood clinics to  CONVINCE  people that those birth control pills you take are GOING TO KILL you-------and abortions send you to hell.     Contraception is a very HOT ISSUE 
all over the world and claiming RACIST   agendas ---was----and in some quarters still is ----quite an issue in the USA  too.-----even today

  My mother-in-law----was a naieve   lady------she did know that the paternalistic 
doctor who inserted the  IUD   after  she gave birth to her tenth---did it to prevent 
further pregnancies-----but I have no doubt that she did not understand how the thing 
ACTUALLY WORKED and I have no doubt that the doctor did not try to  EXPLAIN IT TO HER    .   She was born in a country really  CLOSE TO ETHIOPIA----with an educational system ----just as  SOPHISTICATED


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "'*This story reeks of racism, paternalism and arrogance*. It&#8217;s a story to be ashamed of,' Gabai concluded.
> 
> "Clearly, more digging needs to be done to get to the bottom of this story. What remains to be seen is whether or not Gabai has actually blown the lid off it. Gabai and her bosses obviously care about the issue &#8212; but will enough other Israelis and Jews?
> 
> ...


As if Georgie Boy really cares about Black people.  Don't forget, Blacks are called Abd in Arabic which means slave.    I wonder if Georgie Boy can tell us why the Black people in Africa risk life and limb to get into Israel.  Why don't they just go to some Muslim Arab country, Georgie Boy, which would be much closer?  The following article comes from the leading newspaper in Georgie's city.  I wonder if Georgie has a problem with these poor people being offered birth control.  Of course, Georgie Boy, will never tell us about the Muslim men in Israel who have multiple wives with each wife having several children.  Naturally Georgie Boy must be happy that Israel pays benefits to these people.


Philippine Congress OKs bill to offer birth control to poor women - latimes.com


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'*This story reeks of racism, paternalism and arrogance*. Its a story to be ashamed of,' Gabai concluded.
> ...


I find it amusing that Georgie Boy should bring up racism when it is so prevalent in the Arab world.

Arab Racism Against Black Africans - Nigerian Village Square

Robert Fisk: Arab Spring has washed the region's appalling racism out of the news - Robert Fisk - Commentators - The Independent

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/10/opinion/10iht-edeltahawy.1.18556273.html?_r=0


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2012)

getting back to  RACISM------Israeli doctors urging women at risk -----such as new immigrants with large families -------to use birth control ------has nothing to do with   RACEl     It has everything to do with the health of the women and their families


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 18, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'*This story reeks of racism, paternalism and arrogance*. It&#8217;s a story to be ashamed of,' Gabai concluded.
> ...


"'The youth are being made to believe that sex before marriage is acceptable provided you know how to avoid pregnancy,' wrote Archbishop Socrates Villegas, vice president of the bishops' conference, in a pastoral letter Sunday. '*Is this moral?* Those who corrupt the minds of children will invoke divine wrath on themselves.'"

*Is it?*
Are you amused by the prospect of divine wrath?
Do you chuckle over the plight of the poor?

Philippine Congress OKs bill to offer birth control to poor women - latimes.com


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 18, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why are you so concerned what an Archbishop has said, Georgie Boy, since you really don't care about the Catholics and what they think about birth control?  Did you read the Los Angeles Times series about overpopulation in the world and that people in poor countries were having so many kids.  I am sure you can pull up the entire series on the Internet.  It is a real eye-opener, and after you read the part about the Philippines, perhaps you will agree with birth control for the poor.  By the way, Georgie Boy, no comment about the Muslim men having several wives in Israel?  Surely you must have caught the one about the man who had his 54th child and was aiming for a 100.  And the article pointed out that there were many men like him -- maybe not on their 54th child but they certainly did their part in having many, many children.  Is Israel calling for these men to have vasectomies so that they don't have to pay benefits?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 18, 2012)

right     BIRTH CONTROL is a very very touchy subject       As to women given birth control or access to abortions----there are always people waiting in the wings to convince them that they 
have been  THEREBY ABUSED           Georgie is aware of these issues associated with birth control-----but he   SMELLS a little scandal in Israel ----thus    GEORGIE HAS AWAKENED


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right     BIRTH CONTROL is a very very touchy subject       As to women given birth control or access to abortions----there are always people waiting in the wings to convince them that they
> have been  THEREBY ABUSED           Georgie is aware of these issues associated with birth control-----but he   SMELLS a little scandal in Israel ----thus    GEORGIE HAS AWAKENED


Israel is a scandal:

"His Majesty's government view with favour the *establishment in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of *existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine*, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."

Are you paid to keep your eyes closed?

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"His Majesty's government view with favour the *establishment in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."_


And then arabs decided to grab it all, of course.


----------



## MHunterB (Dec 20, 2012)

The scandal is actually Georgie's lack of support for so very much of the US.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"His Majesty's government view with favour the *establishment in Palestine* of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."_
> ...


"Operative Paragraph One 'Affirms that the fulfillment of Charter principles requires the establishment of a just and lasting peace in the Middle East which should include the application of both the following principles:
(i) Withdrawal of Israel armed forces from territories occupied in the recent conflict...'"

*When are you planning to leave, drivel?*

United Nations Security Council Resolution 242 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Cool, and how do palistanians figure into it? Any mention of them in the resolution 242?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right     BIRTH CONTROL is a very very touchy subject       As to women given birth control or access to abortions----there are always people waiting in the wings to convince them that they
> ...




you are pathetic,   georgie----now try to remember ----you and your fellow islamo nazi pigs 
actually BLAME   the  Balfour declaration for  those baby throat slitting    IN THE NAME OF ALLAH/ISA  pogroms   that took place in    shariahcesspits------why continually cite that fact that the BALFOUR DECLARATION included the provision


*** nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country."*****

 keep in mind----georgie----slitting the throat of babies for the love of allah/isa---IS 
CONSIDERED      a  "prejudice of civil and religious rights"      Obviously your fellow 
islamo nazi pigs did not read that PROVISION of the proposal---

   "


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> The scandal is actually Georgie's lack of support for so very much of the US.


What's worth supporting in the American Experiment doesn't include genocide, ethnic cleansing, and illegal occupations such as those found in Palestine, Iraq, and Afghanistan. Carving a Jewish State out of Arab real estate where Jews were one-third of the total population would be hard for anyone who isn't an imperialist to support. Which is probably why many Jews living in Palestine prior to 1948 did not support the settle-colonialist project.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


Any mention of Area C?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl observation, indeed! I looked and found no "area c" there either! Isn't that funny?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Carving a Jewish State out of Arab real estate where Jews were one-third of the total population would be hard for anyone who isn't an imperialist to support. Which is probably why many Jews living in Palestine prior to 1948 did not support the settle-colonialist project.




   georgie----take a look at a map and learn some history     "palestine" aka israel/judea 
   IS  NOT ARABIA  ------empire building such as was done during the  "GLORIOUS AGE OF 
   ISLAMIC MURDER, RAPE, AND PILLAGE"   did not turn lands into  "arabia"    just as 
   BRITISH EMPIRE   building did not turn     the USA or India into  ENGLAND or into 
   BRITISH REAL ESTATE        I know lots of jews who lived in palestine pre 1948 and 
   never met one who referred to themselves as being part of a "settle-colonialist 
   project"     In fact my hubby entered palestine in the early 1940s---with a few sibs and 
   his parents ------into the arms of a few relatives and he has no idea what you 
   mean by  'setttle-colonialist project'        A few months ago I met a very elderly 
   lady from his town in Israel and HER parents came to into palestine in the early 1900s 
   assuming that they were MIGRATING   to   "ISRAEL"      They were not planning to 
   remain attached to the   SHARIAH SHIT HOLE   that they fled as a  "colony"  thereof


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*&#8220;Your Next Vacation: Israel&#8221;, *

Quick, drivel...check your Ministry of Tourism map!

"There are now nearly 350,000 Jewish settlers living in more than 250 settlements and outposts dotted all over Area C (a further 200,000 settlers live in East Jerusalem). 

"These settlers, backed by Israeli soldiers and a network of civilian and military bureaucrats, have created a reign of terror that has gradually encouraged Palestinians in Area C to migrate to the cities, still nominally under Palestinian Authority control..."

"The (Tourism) map fails to delineate any territory identifiable as the West Bank, referring to it instead as the Biblical kingdoms of Judea and Samaria. *That is also the way Israeli textbooks have presented the West Bank to generations of Israeli schoolchildren: as a single territorial unit of Greater Israel*, ruled over by Israel. 

"The Green Line was erased on Hebrew maps from the moment the occupation began...

"What is most surprising is that the (Tourism) map acknowledges the Oslo Accords, but only in part. It marks out Areas A and B, designating them in pink and yellow respectively.

*"But where is Area C on the map..."*

Want to tell us why you erased the Green Line, drivel?

http://www.israeli-occupation.org/2012-11-02/jonathan-cook-israeli-ministry-of-tourism-map-annexes-over-60-of-the-west-bank/


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Carving a Jewish State out of Arab real estate where Jews were one-third of the total population would be hard for anyone who isn't an imperialist to support. Which is probably why many Jews living in Palestine prior to 1948 did not support the settle-colonialist project.
> ...


In Mandate Palestine of 1948 there existed 650,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River. Today 5 million Jews rule 6 million Arabs living on the same (Arab majority) real estate.

The choice you "chosen ones" are facing could not be clearer.
Jewish state or Democratic state?
*What's your choice?*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



  anything other than a filthy  shit licking dog like you and YOURS


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Kewl. Maybe that Kook knows where in the resolution 242 "palistanians" and "area c" appear? Eh?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _In Mandate Palestine of 1948 there existed 650,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River._


An uncontrolled illegal arab immigration can do wonders to numbers, can't it?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2012)

in 1948   there were a lot more   HINDUS   in the Indian sub continent than muslims


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _In Mandate Palestine of 1948 there existed 650,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River._
> ...


*'Jew think?*

"This immigration factor&#8212;or its absence&#8212;is paramount. If a significant percent of a population is composed of recent arrivals, then claims of historic tenancy are compromised. This explains why Arab Palestinians and others use the term 'intruder' to describe the Jewish population of Palestine.

"The importance of Jewish immigration to the Jewish population of Palestine in the late nineteenth and early twentieth century is undisputed. But Jewish claims to territorial inheritance and to national sovereignty lay elsewhere, *in history rather than demography.*"

The Smoking Gun: Arab Immigration into Palestine, 1922-1931 :: Middle East Quarterly

Mythological history works wonders too, right drivel?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Might makes right, Jerk.


----------



## ima (Dec 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



And Iran's making nukes.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


*In a descriptive, prescriptive, or proscriptive sense, Davy?*

"Might makes right is an aphorism with several potential meanings (in order of increasing complexity):

"In English, the phrase is most often used in *negative assessments of expressions of power*.
The second related idea associated with the phrase connotes that a society's view of right and wrong is determined, like its perspective on history, by those currently in power.

"The term can be used in the *descriptive*, rather than *prescriptive* way, in the same sense that people say that 'History is written by the victors.' 

"Since every person labels what he/she thinks is good for himself/herself as 'right,' only those who are able to defeat their enemies are the ones who can push their idea of what is right into fruition.

"In terms of morality, those who are the strongest will rule others and have the power to determine right and wrong. By this definition, the phrase manifests itself in a normative sense. 

"This meaning is often used to define a *proscriptive* moral code for society to follow, as well as while discussing social Darwinism and Weberian themes of the authority of the state (e.g. 'Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft')."

*Be sure you're right, Davy Crockett...*

Might makes right - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Whatever. Who's holding the might?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008.
It's more likely the richest 1% of Americans who've acquired 90%+ of all economic gains over the past four years.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008.
> It's more likely the richest 1% of Americans who've acquired 90%+ of all economic gains over the past four years.



The criteria for food stamps is remarkably liberal now      a fact which makes me happy---but  I do not believe that this situation will be sustained     I do not believe that the fact that 
a person gets food stamps   PROVES him "poor"    Large families qualify even if they have 
a reasonable income


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008.
> ...


Have you ever received food stamps?
I have on several occasions.
Most recently my $176/month in stamps were discontinued when I began receiving SSI on my 65th birthday.
My SSI and SSA benefits total about $850 a month.
Full disclosure: I live in a Section 8 building and pay $153/month in rent, and I receive a $5500/year Pell Grant.  

Back to the current macro-view:

"Back in the 1970s, about one out of every 50 Americans was on food stamps.  Today, about one out of every 6.5 Americans is on food stamps.

"#3 According to one calculation, the number of Americans on food stamps now exceeds the combined populations of 'Alaska, Arkansas, Connecticut, Delaware, District of Columbia, Hawaii, Idaho, Iowa, Kansas, Maine, Mississippi, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, Rhode Island, South Dakota, Utah, Vermont, West Virginia, and Wyoming.'&#8221;

75 Economic Numbers From 2012 That Are Almost Too Crazy To Believe | ZeroHedge


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok  georgie-----you were justly terminated off food stamps-----your situation is fine ----what is your point?      You did not describe your situation WHILE ON FOOD stamps----which seems to 
me would have probably been FINE without them.   you did not mention the nature of your 
disablitity   which got you  on   SSI---  BUT YOU NEED NOT------I do not want to assume too 
much but -----maybe I am mistaken---it would seem likely that you have a long standing 
disability and have been well cared for by  "the system"        GOOD!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008.
> It's more likely the richest 1% of Americans who've acquired 90%+ of all economic gains over the past four years.


Don't worry, Georgie Boy, I think you will still be getting your benefits even though California is having money problems, high pensions and all


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008.
> ...


North Dakota showed California and every other state in this union how to solve its money problems over 90 years ago when it began doing business as the State Bank of North Dakota.

âThe Bank of North Dakota: A Model for Massachusetts and Other States?â â Response to the May 2011 Report by the Federal Reserve Bank of Boston « Public Banking


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Ok  georgie-----you were justly terminated off food stamps-----your situation is fine ----what is your point?      You did not describe your situation WHILE ON FOOD stamps----which seems to
> me would have probably been FINE without them.   you did not mention the nature of your
> disablitity   which got you  on   SSI---  BUT YOU NEED NOT------I do not want to assume too
> much but -----maybe I am mistaken---it would seem likely that you have a long standing
> disability and have been well cared for by  "the system"        GOOD!!!!


WHILE ON FOOD STAMPS I was earning $650/month SSA along with my Pell Grant and paying $499/month rent which was still about half of market value. My disability was and is POVERTY, which, I'm sure, was made worse by some documented learning disabilities I've had for virtually all my life.

Back in the '70s when only one in fifty Americans required food stamps, a single minimum wage job provided me with enough income to pay the rent on a brand new one bedroom apartment with enough left over to pay off and maintain a six year old Chevy. That was when the richest 1% of Americans earned about 8% of total US income.

Fast forward to 2012 when one in seven Americans requires food stamps, and the richest 1% now earn over 20% of US income.

'Think there's a connection?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 25, 2012)

georgie     I agree that  a minimum wage job  COULD  support a single person back in the 70s----but the issue right now seems to be  HOUSING        good that you have subsidized housing.   I never understood economics but I do know that  recessions and depressions  seem to   HAPPEN    inexplicably


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 25, 2012)

I tried an Econ 101 class a year ago and left after the first mid-term.
Since then, I've come to the conclusion that neither the politics nor the history (and possibly the psychology) makes much sense without understanding the economics.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 25, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So, Georgie Boy, are you actually trying to tell us that the high pensions paid to California workers are not part of the problem?  Tell you what, contact your Governor and tell him that all the trouble in California is because of the banking system and high pensions and the habit of the California liberals to spend, spend, spend like there was no tomorrow as if the piper will never have to be paid.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm trying to tell you California's problem is fundamentally the same as 48 other US states.
Billion$ of tax payer dollar$ leave the state every year for Wall Street banks.
If those billion$ stay in California, tomorrow (and the day after) are all paid for.
This will never happen as long as California voters continue "choosing" between Democrat OR Republican in the voting booth.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I'm trying to tell you California's problem is fundamentally the same as 48 other US states.
> Billion$ of tax payer dollar$ leave the state every year for Wall Street banks.
> If those billion$ stay in California, tomorrow (and the day after) are all paid for.
> This will never happen as long as California voters continue "choosing" between Democrat OR Republican in the voting booth.


Are you really trying to tell us, Georgie Boy, that the high pensions have nothing at all to do with the state being in trouble?  Wasn't it a previous mayor of Los Angeles who was trying to work something out recently where the pensions wouldn't be so high in the future or that the workers will have to work longer than 20 years?   I realize that because of your unfortunate circumstances, you have a thing against Wall Street, and so it is very easy for you to blame everything on them.  However, don't you think the unions also are part of the problem asking for more and more when the city and state governments can't afford it.  I wonder if Georgie would like to see someone run under the Communist Party banner so everyone will be equal and he will be able to live better.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 27, 2012)

Green Party banners make more sense to me:

"And who would have guessed that we would accept the pounding proclamations that giving mega-corporations and billionaires tax breaks &#8211; *both in the tax structure and the tax audits* &#8211; would increase jobs for everyone? 

"That we would accept a situation where the average CEO takes in salary not seven times the average worker as they did a few decades ago, but 300-400 times the average worker. Earning in a day what their workers earn in a year.

"It&#8217;s time to change course. We&#8217;ve put our faith in the Republicans and Democrats, but the two Titanic Parties are heading straight for the iceberg, and not changing course. Bipartisanship is the game they play to keep the system in place."

The rich are the problem everywhere, Hossie,from California to Palestine.

Laura Wells For Governor


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Green Party banners make more sense to me:
> 
> "And who would have guessed that we would accept the pounding proclamations that giving mega-corporations and billionaires tax breaks &#8211; *both in the tax structure and the tax audits* &#8211; would increase jobs for everyone?
> 
> ...


Then you are not for Capitalism? Works for me. And real Americans.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2012)

Are most "real Americans" high rollers in our current version of "Casino Capitalism" or do you find the term "debt slave" a more suitable description for 99% of us?

"A new term, Casino Capitalism, was coined to describe the transformation that finance capitalism was undergoing in the post-1980 era of deregulation that opened the gates for banks to do what governments hitherto did in time of war: create money and new public debt simply by 'printing it' &#8211; in this case, electronically on their computer keyboards."

It is class war, Hossie, in spite of what your minders tell you.

America


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 28, 2012)

oh gee----a marxist


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2012)

Stop being VULGAR (again.)


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Are most "real Americans" high rollers in our current version of "Casino Capitalism" or do you find the term "debt slave" a more suitable description for 99% of us?
> 
> "A new term, Casino Capitalism, was coined to describe the transformation that finance capitalism was undergoing in the post-1980 era of deregulation that opened the gates for banks to do what governments hitherto did in time of war: create money and new public debt simply by 'printing it' &#8211; in this case, electronically on their computer keyboards."
> 
> ...


Been reading Ayn Rand again?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are most "real Americans" high rollers in our current version of "Casino Capitalism" or do you find the term "debt slave" a more suitable description for 99% of us?
> ...



Speaking of Ayn Rand, Hank Rearden stated that part of his success was that he paid his employees well.

Funny nobody ever mentions that.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008._


And the establishment of the state of palistan will impeove it exactly how?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are most "real Americans" high rollers in our current version of "Casino Capitalism" or do you find the term "debt slave" a more suitable description for 99% of us?
> ...


Who are the "takers" in this country, Hossie?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why, Tinnie, don't you realize that all those who are receiving high pensions for the jobs they had in the government sectors are actually receiving the money from the taxpayers' pockets?  No one is denying that there are many causes for states and cities hurting, but it would be foolish to overlook high pensions for people who had safe jobs and left after 20 years.   Maybe in your state the taxpayers are not unhappy over this, but in Georgie Boy's state and city, the taxpayers can no longer afford to contribute to.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2012)

*Hossie: How much money have taxpayers put in your pockets?*

Since it's probably accurate to say that without government there would be no money of any significance, why do you object to paying those whose labor benefits the public good instead of the Koch brothers?

BTW, here's one very big reason for California's current budgetary shortfall:

"Proposition 13 (officially named the People's Initiative to Limit Property Taxation) was an amendment of the Constitution of California enacted during 1978, by means of the initiative process..."

The initiative helped many middle class home owners retain their homes while also allowing the richest 1% and the corporations they control to renege on their fair contribution to the very institution, government, that makes their private fortunes possible:

"Corporations often avoid reassessment by limiting portion of ownership by purchasing in groups where no single party owns more than 50%. For example: 'In 2002 ... wine barons E&J Gallo purchased 1,765 acres of vineyards in Napa and Sonoma from Louis M. Martini. But the deal avoided a reassessment, because 12 Gallo family members individually obtained minority interests."

California Proposition 13 (1978) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _BTW, here's one very big reason for California's current budgetary shortfall:_


Illegal aliens cost California $10.5 billion annually, of course.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Hossie: How much money have taxpayers put in your pockets?*
> 
> Since it's probably accurate to say that without government there would be no money of any significance, why do you object to paying those whose labor benefits the public good instead of the Koch brothers?
> 
> ...


Taxpayers have put nothing in Hossfly's pockets.
I spent 20 years in the Infantry, 3 years in combat.
I draw a pension from Uncle Sugar. An entitlement.
I worked 25 years in the private sector.
I have a 401K as a pension.
That's 45 years in the work force.
45 years I paid into Social Security and get a monthly check. An earned entitlement.
I am 100% disabled due to military service and draw an entitlement.
No government handouts or drain on taxpayers.
And BTW, I still pay Federal and State taxes.
Now what was your question, Deadbeat?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2012)

Taxpayers fund Uncle Sugar, right Killer?
My next question is whether your combat service was a net drain on US taxpayers?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _BTW, here's one very big reason for California's current budgetary shortfall:_
> ...


They've all gone back to Mexico, drivel.
The pay's better.
However, even when they were here, they weren't stealing my land or water, 'jew know what I mean?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Taxpayers fund Uncle Sugar, right Killer?
> My next question is whether your combat service was a net drain on US taxpayers?


Piss Be Upon You, Hero.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Taxpayers fund Uncle Sugar, right Killer?
> My next question is whether your combat service was a net drain on US taxpayers?


I think if Georgie Boy were more fortunate in life and also worked a little harder, he wouldn't be complaining all the time about others.  No doubt he is jealous of those who are having a better retirement than he has.  Be grateful, Georgie Boy, that your apartment is subsidized by the taxpayers in Los Angeles so that you are not out on the streets.  By the way, I saw in another post where you have said that the Mexicans have gone back to Mexico.  Many have gone back because of the recession but there are many still here.  Check the Mexican markets and check the county hospitals in Los Angeles.  You can ask them why they all haven't gone back to Mexico.  Oh, by the way, you can also check out places like Home Depot and see them hanging outside waiting for a contractor to pick them up for a job.  Isn't it strange that Georgie Boy, who is supposed to be an American citizen, keeps on calling members of the military killers, but he seems to have no problem with the Muslims killing people in the name of their religion.  Before I forget, Georgie, HAPPY KWANZAA  to you.  I do hope you get out of your apartment to partake in some of the celebrations.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course many Mexicans are still here since they were here first; any brain-dead, inbred, retread hired killer knows that much. Maybe you should take some of that taxpayer supplied pension of yours and pay a visit to Vietnam. You could visit some of your victims who were deformed by Agent Orange and napalm; maybe you'll find your parade? I couldn't help noticing how you ducked the question about whether or not US taxpayers received a fair return on your "combat" service. I guess it's pretty hard to calculate the market value of murdered and maimed civilians, although I'm sure Henry Kissinger and the Rockefellers appreciated your "service." Happy Hanukkah, Hossie.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Of course many Mexicans are still here since they were here first; any brain-dead, inbred, retread hired killer knows that much. Maybe you should take some of that taxpayer supplied pension of yours and pay a visit to Vietnam. You could visit some of your victims who were deformed by Agent Orange and napalm; maybe you'll find your parade? I couldn't help noticing how you ducked the question about whether or not US taxpayers received a fair return on your "combat" service. I guess it's pretty hard to calculate the market value of murdered and maimed civilians, although I'm sure Henry Kissinger and the Rockefellers appreciated your "service." Happy Hanukkah, Hossie.


Yeah George, the taxpayers got a damn good return for my services. When someone joins the service they give Uncle Sam a signed blank check for up to and including their life. Sometimes it's cashed; sometimes it isnt. And a happy whistle pig day to you.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Of course many Mexicans are still here since they were here first; any brain-dead, inbred, retread hired killer knows that much. Maybe you should take some of that taxpayer supplied pension of yours and pay a visit to Vietnam. You could visit some of your victims who were deformed by Agent Orange and napalm; maybe you'll find your parade? I couldn't help noticing how you ducked the question about whether or not US taxpayers received a fair return on your "combat" service. I guess it's pretty hard to calculate the market value of murdered and maimed civilians, although I'm sure Henry Kissinger and the Rockefellers appreciated your "service." Happy Hanukkah, Hossie.
> ...


I've heard your "blank check" analogy before, Hoss, coming from the USS _Liberty_ survivors.
Like I said: the Rockefellers appreciate your service.
War is a Racket.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 30, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Case closed.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 30, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _It's not the 47.7 million Americans currently receiving food stamps, compared to the 31.6 million who received food stamps in 2008._
> ...


*Why don't we ask Asher.*

"A HUNDRED and twenty years ago Asher Ginsburg, known as Ahad Haam ('One of the People'), a great Jewish thinker, visited Palestine and was horrified by the way the Jewish settlers treated the native Arabs. Since then, many pretexts for pushing Arabs out have been invented..." 

The establishment of Palestine will remove all of the pretexts for the Zionist occupation.
Maybe you should double-up on those back-stroke lessons?

The Future of Israel as Nation State » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names


----------

